# [Official] Corsair HX/AX Series Owners Club



## GameBoy

No HX450?


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gameboy;12387909*
> no hx450?


hx450?

OH WOW didn't even know that existed, will add soon

EDIT: Looked into it, It was renamed the VX450.


----------



## ErBall

I'm down with a modded hx850.


----------



## Theory




----------



## Tig Ol Bitties

Yay...I'm first to say I have an HX650


----------



## Theory

We need more members, tell your friends!


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tig Ol Bitties;12388775*
> Yay...I'm first to say I have an HX650


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall;12387986*
> I'm down with a modded hx850.


Both added


----------



## Citra

But but but TX series is built for enthusiasts too!









Why not just make a Corsair PSU Club?


----------



## tsm106

Nice, I'm down.


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;12389503*
> But but but TX series is built for enthusiasts too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just make a Corsair PSU Club?


I thought I would be different and make only the modular kinds lol, Corsair has way too many psu's and alot of people on here have them, I would have to add 1000 members when I wake up lol, Do you like this club, like how it looks?


----------



## drka0tic

Hellz Yeah! My HX850 should be delivered tomorrow.

Theory, just a note to edit the wattage under the specs for the HX models. Currently it says "Power: 650 Watts" for each.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory;12389529*
> I thought I would be different and make only the modular kinds lol, Corsair has way too many psu's and alot of people on here have them, I would have to add 1000 members when I wake up lol, Do you like this club, like how it looks?


Nice clean look! You should add a Google Spreadsheet once you get more members. It's much easier to manage.

Silly me bought a TX850 for a mid-tower and now it's filled with cables lol


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic;12389532*
> Hellz Yeah! My HX850 should be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Theory, just a note to edit the wattage under the specs for the HX models. Currently it says "Power: 650 Watts" for each.


Thanks for pointing that out, long day lol


----------



## CloudCR

Reserved For Rig Pics Tomorrow morning









Here they are







sorry about the crappy quality I don't have a camera so I used my cell phone... and yeah It's dusty


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

HX850, had it since about 2 months after it came out.









Also remember not to designate unofficial threads as unofficial; ALL threads are unofficial unless otherwise denoted by a section staff member.


----------



## Snowman1989

second with HX650


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;12389555*
> Nice clean look! You should add a Google Spreadsheet once you get more members. It's much easier to manage.
> 
> Silly me bought a TX850 for a mid-tower and now it's filled with cables lol


Yea i have seen alot of those spreadsheets, never used it, I know excel so it shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Darkcyde

Checking in...


----------



## XX55XX

Using an HX650W here. I love the modular cables - even though my wiring is still a mess.


----------



## RussianJ

HX650 here.

Reserved for system pic when my new 6970 Comes in!


----------



## Mattousai

Sign me up!


----------



## S_V(TM)

Alright Add me if possible... I would like to get in list....

will post few more screens later...


----------



## Theory

Updated


----------



## Deano12345

HX450 is modular, VX450 is not









Anyway Im in, my spare is a HX450, and Ive got a HX850 in my rig


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345;12393815*
> HX450 is modular, VX450 is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Im in, my spare is a HX450, and Ive got a HX850 in my rig


I looked for the HX450 and found some pictures but no specs, I later found out that corsair discontinued it and made the VX450W, I don't know why...


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory;12393862*
> I looked for the HX450 and found some pictures but no specs, I later found out that corsair discontinued it and made the VX450W, I don't know why...


I know why they discontinued it, they didn't sell well (it was a bit expensive for what people generally expect from a 450w PSU). They told it to me when I e-mailed them a question about mine (if it could handle a Radeon HD5850 - to which they said it could without a problem) last year as the site already said it was only sold in limited areas of the world.

Anyway, this is a great PSU which is 80 Plus Bronze, which can very well compete with 550w PSU's which are not as good. But as we all know, a higher number always sounds nicer, and even people who know a bit about PSU's don't want to take risks or just don't know if the PSU can actually deliver the advertised wattage. For the connoisseurs, however, this is a great PSU that actually can deliver more than 450w - up to 550w (although it performs below 80 Plus Bronze that way).

I originally had an E8400, a factory overclocked 8800GT (Gigabyte Turboforce Edition) and a single HDD. I've since upgraded to a Q9550, overclocked it to 3.2Ghz (8x 400 FSB), replaced the 8800GT with a GTX 460 1GB, and added a second HDD.

What can I say ? This PSU is ideal for a midrange build!

Count me in!

Oh, and my PSU has a 7 year warranty, and so do all other current HX models, except for the HX1000 (edit: also the discontinued HX52w and 620w), which is only 80 Plus certified - only that one has a 5 year warranty. (the HX450 and HX650 are 80Plus Bronze and the HX750 and HX850 are 80Plus Silver). You need to correct that information on the first post.

Cheers!



















EDIT:

Here are the specs:


----------



## Arctucas




----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;12394160*
> I know why they discontinued it, they didn't sell well. They told it to me when I e-mailed them a question about mine last year and he site already said they (the HX450) were in limited areas of the world.
> 
> Anyway, this is a great PSU which is 80 Plus Bronze, which can very well compete with 550w PSU's which are not as good. But as we all know, a higher number always sounds nicer, and even people who know a bit about PSU's don't want to take risks or just don't know if the PSU can actually deliver the advertised wattage. For the connoisseurs, however, this is a great PSU that actually can deliver more than 450w - up to 550w (although it performs below 80 Plus Bronze that way).
> 
> I originally had an E8400, a factory overclocked 8800GT (Gigabyte Turboforce Edition) and a single HDD. I've since upgrade to a Q9550, overclocked it to 3.2Ghz (8x 400 FSB), replaced the 8800GT with a GTX 460 1GB, and added a second HDD.
> 
> What can I say ? This PSU is ideal for a midrange build!
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> Oh, and my PSU has a 7 year warranty, and so do all other HX models, except for the HX1000, which is only 80plus cerified. (he HX450 and 650 are 80Plus Bronze and the HX750 and HX850 are 80plus Silver). You need to correct that information on the first post.
> 
> Cheers!


Alright I will add the HX450 once I get home from school or if I find time in between my routers class.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory;12394221*
> Alright I will add the HX450 once I get home from school or if I find time in between my routers class.












I updated my original post and added a photo of the specifications.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345;12393815*
> HX450 is modular, VX450 is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Im in, my spare is a HX450, and Ive got a HX850 in my rig


Unless you are thinking of adding a second GPU, the HX450 would be more efficient inside your system


----------



## Theory

Quote:



Here are the specs:


Thanks for that but I need the connector amounts and dimensions, thanks for that though!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Theory*


Thanks for that but I need the connector amounts and dimensions, thanks for that though!


Yep, I went to the first page and was just thinking about that. I went to get my manual: Here are the specs:

Specs:
Dimension: 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 150mm(L) 
Power: 450 Watts
80 Plus: Bronze
ATX 24-pin & 20-pin: 1
EPS/ATX12V 8-pin/4-pin: 1
PCI-E Connector 8-pin/6-pin: 2
4 Pin Peripheral Connector: 8
SATA Connector: 6
Floppy Connector: 2
MTBF: 100,000 Hours

Oh, now that I have the manual with me, I just remembered that at the time the HX450w was sold, there were two additional HX ones: the HX520w and the HX620w.

But they are actually older in design and they came to market earlier too: check out this HX620w review (http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/p...odular_psu/1)- the manual does not even have the HX450w listed on the cover - my manual lists the three PSU's). They have three 12v 18A rails, while the HX450 is newer, rounds the wattage to '50' like all the ones that are for sale now and has a single 33A rail. The color scheme is different too. The HX450w already has the newer color scheme. Oh, and the HX520w and HX620w only carried a 5 year warranty.

More work for you to do hehehe.

And here are the specs for those:

HX 520w:

Specs:
Dimension: 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 150mm(L)
Power: 520 Watts
80 Plus: standard (not advertised) but certified: check here:http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/80P...x?id=25&type=2
ATX 24-pin & 20-pin: 1
EPS/ATX12V 8-pin/4-pin: 1
PCI-E Connector 8-pin/6-pin: 2
4 Pin Peripheral Connector: 10
SATA Connector: 4
Floppy Connector: 2
MTBF: 100,000 Hours

HX 620w:

Specs:
Dimension: 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 150mm(L)
Power: 620 Watts
80 Plus: standard (not advertised) but certified: check here:http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/80P...x?id=25&type=2
ATX 24-pin & 20-pin: 1
EPS/ATX12V 8-pin/4-pin: 1
PCI-E Connector 8-pin/6-pin: 2
4 Pin Peripheral Connector: 10
SATA Connector: 8
Floppy Connector: 2
MTBF: 100,000 Hours

Cheers!

P.S. While checking the site above (see last link - directed from the 80plus site). the HX750 and HX850 are actually Gold certified. Corsair probably only manages to make them in volume with Silver efficiency and thus calls them Silver Certified. OR, they reserve the best and label them as AX series. But the fact that they are hiding those two HX series achieved Gold certification is nonetheless interesting.


----------



## GMcDougal

Im a proud owner of an HX 850! put me down, thanks!


----------



## Theory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


yep, i went to the first page and was just thinking about that. I went to get my manual: Here are the specs:

Specs:
Dimension: 150mm(w) x 86mm(h) x 150mm(l) 
power: 450 watts
80 plus: Bronze
atx 24-pin & 20-pin: 1
eps/atx12v 8-pin/4-pin: 1
pci-e connector 8-pin/6-pin: 2
4 pin peripheral connector: 8
sata connector: 6
floppy connector: 2
mtbf: 100,000 hours

oh, now that i have the manual with me, i just remembered that at the time the hx450w was sold, there were two additional hx ones: The hx520w and the hx620w.

But they are actually older in design and they came to market earlier too: Check out this hx620w review (http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/p...odular_psu/1)- the manual does not even have the hx450w listed on the cover - my manual lists the three psu's). They have three 12v 18a rails, while the hx450 is newer, rounds the wattage to '50' like all the ones that are for sale now and has a single 33a rail. Oh, and the color scheme is different too. The hx450w already has the newer color scheme.

More work for you to do hehehe.

And here are the specs for those:

Hx 520w:

Specs:
Dimension: 150mm(w) x 86mm(h) x 150mm(l)
power: 520 watts
80 plus: Bronze
atx 24-pin & 20-pin: 1
eps/atx12v 8-pin/4-pin: 1
pci-e connector 8-pin/6-pin: 2
4 pin peripheral connector: 10
sata connector: 4
floppy connector: 2
mtbf: 100,000 hours

hx 620w:

Specs:
Dimension: 150mm(w) x 86mm(h) x 150mm(l)
power: 620 watts
80 plus: Bronze
atx 24-pin & 20-pin: 1
eps/atx12v 8-pin/4-pin: 1
pci-e connector 8-pin/6-pin: 2
4 pin peripheral connector: 10
sata connector: 8
floppy connector: 2
mtbf: 100,000 hours

cheers!


you are the man!
EDIT: All other power supplies added


----------



## reaper~

HX1000 here. It's in my sig rig.


----------



## IcedEarth

HX520 here!


----------



## RAFFY

Add me to the list for the AX850 please. Great power supply


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Theory*


you are the man!
EDIT: All other power supplies added



Thanks! I got something wrong, but already corrected it in the original post.

The HX520w and 620w are not 80 plus Bronze certified. They are just 80 Plus certified. I also found out something interesting that I also added in the P.S.

Cheers!


----------



## Cee

Add me too









I have HX850


----------



## v1ral

Might as well. I will join, I have an hx 850


----------



## ZealotKi11er

AX1200 here.


----------



## Drexra

Hey! I'm looking to buy the ax850 PSU, and was wondering if it came with two 8 pin Pci-E power connectors, or preferably four!


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drexra*


Hey! I'm looking to buy the ax850 PSU, and was wondering if it came with two 8 pin Pci-E power connectors, or preferably four!


The AX850 comes with 4 6+2pin PCI-e connectors.


----------



## Drexra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattousai*


The AX850 comes with 4 6+2pin PCI-e connectors.










Boo ya! Hoping to run SLI asus directcu ii gtx 580s, and those require two 8 connectors. I was thinking "Well crap...."


----------



## P_dog89gt

Hey add me in, HX850.........BTW I changed my mind on the HAF 922 and I'm waiting on the 800D Obsidian. But the 24 pin doesn't reach the Asus P8P67 power slot in the HAF 922 without going in front of the MB. Whats the best site for a full HX850 extension kit or at least the 24 and 8 pin connectors?


----------



## Enigma8750

*Please put me on the Roster as an HX-1000 Owner*.

I have had my very expensive PSU for about 2 and a half years. Early this year after a transplant to another case I blew out the HX-1000. I contacted Corsair and I had no trouble. They asked me to send my old unit in and I did. I got a tracking number 3 days later. Then to my surprise I recieved a BRAND NEW HX-1000. It was a great experience and I will never buy another brand of PSU for my own systems other than the Corsair HX Brand.

*I LOVE MY PSU*


----------



## ice_n_fyre

HX 1000 Here!


----------



## dealio

i have a 850AX..

always wondered what are the differences between the HX and AX lines?

(beside the obvious, # of connectors, etc.)

someone care to explain the 80plus gold versus silver stuff?

Quote:



AX:
Dimension 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 160mm(L)
Power: 850 Watts
80 Plus: Gold
ATX Connector: 1
EPS Connector: 2
PCI-E Connector: 4
4 Pin Peripheral Connector: 8
SATA Connector: 12
Floppy Connector: 2
MTBF: 100,000 hours

HX:
Specs:
Dimension: 150mm(W) x 86mm(H) x 180mm(L)
Power: 850 Watts
80 Plus: Silver
ATX Connector: 1
EPS Connector: 1
PCI-E Connector: 6
4 Pin Peripheral Connector: 12
SATA Connector: 12
Floppy Connector: 2
MTBF: 100,000 hours


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


PSU that actually can deliver more than 450w - up to 550w (although it performs below 80 Plus Bronze that way).


Just because it can output more than 450w for a short period that doesn't make it underrated or anything. The components used in there are for a 450w PSU.... so it's a 450w PSU nothing more.

Anyway, I have a HX450, Theory.


----------



## tryagainplss

Me wanna join!!!


----------



## Theory

Just made some Spreadsheets to make this easier, Just have to figure out how to get it on the thread visually, Its a google spreadsheet so any help is appreciated


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy;12395753*
> Just because it can output more than 450w for a short period that doesn't make it underrated or anything. The components used in there are for a 450w PSU.... so it's a 450w PSU nothing more.
> 
> Anyway, I have a HX450, Theory.


Actually I had read a review two years ago that concluded it could actually perform like a regular 550w PSU (read: not within 80 Plus Bronze efficiency), but I've searched for it and can't find it online. Anyway, Corsair has a reputation for giving their PSU's some margin. Even the now discontinued entry level 400w (80 Plus) could perform as a non 80 Plus 450w PSU.

Personally though, I wouldn't deliberately use more than the rated capacity unless I really needed for a few days. The reviewers might have gotten lucky and received a better than average performing PSU hehehe.


----------



## koven

AX750 here, great psu except for the occasional coil whine


----------



## Greensystemsgo

difference between HX and AX?


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo;12397533*
> difference between HX and AX?


fully modular and all gold certified for the AX series


----------



## Greensystemsgo

ahh, so the tx i have is not modular

where as the hx is the same as the tx, but modular.

and the ax has a higher power cert, and modular. ok interesting. im about to get a modular so now i decide between hx or ax


----------



## Yellowbeard

HX520 in my daily driver, AX850 in my current gamer, AX1200 on my test bench.

Very cool thread


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yellowbeard;12397652*
> HX520 in my daily driver, AX850 in my current gamer, AX1200 on my test bench.
> 
> Very cool thread


Added, now to figure out how to get spreadsheets to show in the thread...hmmm


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo;12397638*
> ahh, so the tx i have is not modular
> 
> where as the hx is the same as the tx, but modular.
> 
> and the ax has a higher power cert, and modular. ok interesting. im about to get a modular so now i decide between hx or ax


I did, still have my TX750 sitting in a box waiting to be sold.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12397512*
> AX750 here, great psu except for the occasional coil whine


That's one sexy rig you have there koven.







Kudos to you!


----------



## Mongol

AX1200 here...pics in sig in my watercooling build log.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;12394390*
> Unless you are thinking of adding a second GPU, the HX450 would be more efficient inside your system


Plans are for this summer to add a second GPU to this rig, and to put the HX450 back into use in a rig with the rest of my spare parts (Ill probably buy a GTS450 for that)


----------



## scottath

wow - suprised im the first with a HX-620.
Powers my twin 5850s + i7 very nicely









Ill post a pic once i rebuild my rig into my case again.


----------



## Officer Farva

Ax850 here, will post pictures later though I am sure they will be somewhat embarassing due to a lack of cable management (I really need to sleeve my front panel connecting wires and tuck them out the way). I was just so stoked to get a decent system a few weeks ago that I jumped right into playing with it before doing all the proper work to make it look purty


----------



## Ultimatium

I went with HX1000 over AX1200.

The coilwhine problems where too extreme for us who bought the earlier versions without the fixed/isolated components update. The HX1000 is back from the time when Corsair was selected as Best PSU/RAM manufacturer, 2010.


----------



## lifeskills

I got a hx850. Heres a pic. saving up to get either a hx1000 or ax1200 too. don't quite need 1200 but i love the full-modular design. Wheres the ax-1000???

This system is taken down for now, just got my RMA number from msi. My 8-pin cpu-power melted in the socket, so Theres a bunch of hardened plastic in the mobo. Thinking things got a little hot.

Put a new connection on the 8-pin (from one of the spare cables), and now waiting on a tester from newegg, so I can find out if it was my psu or someting to do with the motherboard. I have had it folding 24/7 for months so well see


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills;12398144*
> Wheres the ax-1000???


ax1000 does not exist, EDIT: oops I see lol wasn't thinking, you want them to make the AX100


----------



## Officer Farva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills;12398144*
> I got a hx850. Heres a pic. saving up to get either a hx1000 or ax1200 too. don't quite need 1200 but i love the full-modular design. Wheres the ax-1000???
> 
> This system is taken down for now, just got my RMA number from msi. My 8-pin cpu-power melted in the socket, so Theres a bunch of hardened plastic in the mobo. Thinking things got a little hot.
> 
> Put a new connection on the 8-pin (from one of the spare cables), and now waiting on a tester from newegg, so I can find out if it was my psu or someting to do with the motherboard. I have had it folding 24/7 for months so well see


Someone correct if I'm wrong, but the ax850 would most likely be sufficient to power your system. The following review has it pulling 1045W before shutting down while maintaining 86.2% efficiency.http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/corsair-ax850-power-supply-review/4/
Maybe this is why Corsair didn't make the ax1000.









Edit:

Doh, just realized you already have an 850W power supply.....call me captain obvious then.


----------



## lifeskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory;12398282*
> ax1000 does not exist, EDIT: oops I see lol wasn't thinking, you want them to make the AX100


You got it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Officer Farva;12398326*
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Doh, just realized you already have an 850W power supply.....call me captain obvious then.


Good read, thanks. Yeah the HX1000 or AX1200 would be for another system, its a i7 950, rampage III extreme, and right now one GTX570. I could easily do 850 currently but Im not sure once I add one or two more GTX570's


----------



## Officer Farva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills;12399102*
> You got it
> 
> Good read, thanks. Yeah the HX1000 or AX1200 would be for another system, its a i7 950, rampage III extreme, and right now one GTX570. I could easily do 850 currently but Im not sure once I add one or two more GTX570's


I think one more 570 would be just fine, but agreed, three definitely seems like too much


----------



## Theory

Spreadsheets are up and made management 20x easier...


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Officer Farva;12398326*
> The following review has it pulling 1045W before shutting down while maintaining 86.2% efficiency.http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/corsair-ax850-power-supply-review/4/
> Maybe this is why Corsair didn't make the ax1000.


Being able to draw 1045w for a short time doesn't make it a 1000w, it's an 850w PSU and nothing more.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Sign me up for the AX850


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory;12401066*
> Spreadsheets are up and made management 20x easier...











BTW sent you an important PM check your inbox.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Officer Farva;12398326*
> Someone correct if I'm wrong, but the ax850 would most likely be sufficient to power your system. The following review has it pulling 1045W before shutting down while maintaining 86.2% efficiency.


Just because it's capable of reaching there, it doesn't mean it is designed to run at that wattage 24/7.


----------



## drka0tic

WOOHOO! Please add me.

My HX850 came today and I plopped it straight into my case for a quick pic. I'm in the process of modding my case for a new build so a better pic will follow soon.

Can't wait to get it started up.


----------



## Theory

All updated for the night, currently 12:04am here in New York, class tomorrow at 9:50 then more updating!


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo;12397638*
> ahh, so the tx i have is not modular
> 
> *where as the hx is the same as the tx, but modular.*
> 
> and the ax has a higher power cert, and modular. ok interesting. im about to get a modular so now i decide between hx or ax


Not at all true, from what I've read in this forum. They are each based on a different CWG design.

Anyway, the Corsair HX850 is one of my favorite components, next to the Twin Frozr GPU.


----------



## OnetwoPi

Sign me up









Corsair AX750


----------



## Wired-HoH

HX1000W here :0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory;12387964*
> hx450?
> 
> EDIT: Looked into it, It was renamed the VX450.


That's not correct, as the HX450W is modular and the VX450W is not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;12394702*
> P.S. While checking the site above (see last link - directed from the 80plus site). the HX750 and HX850 are actually Gold certified. Corsair probably only manages to make them in volume with Silver efficiency and thus calls them Silver Certified. OR, they reserve the best and label them as AX series. But the fact that they are hiding those two HX series achieved Gold certification is nonetheless interesting.


They built it to meet Silver, and when tested it happened to hit Gold efficiency. They chose to market it as silver because that's what it was designed to do.


----------



## Ultimatium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12397512*
> AX750 here, great psu except for the occasional coil whine


Is that the new EK - Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced, the update from the previous series? I may be wrong.


----------



## Theory

Hopefully we will be official in a few weeks, The Signature code is at the bottom of the first post if you want to use it


----------



## Theory

Looking For more members, tell your friends!


----------



## MacNcheese

Hey I got an HX750.
O, and heres a nice link you might want to check out about our HX750's









http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/cases-power-cooling/corsair-acheives-80-gold-certification-hx750w-hx850w-psu/


----------



## Phaedrus2129

For those who haven't read one of my reviews before: I do a picture unboxing and overview of features and connectors, then dismantle the power supply and do a component-level analysis, mainly detailing major design features, transformers and rectifiers, major ICs, capacitors, etc. I don't have much real equipment so I usually skip testing. I can do in-system testing with a DMM and Kill-a-Watt in my sig rig, but prefer not to since Athena is a royal pain to dismantle (what is it with Antec and thumbscrews?) and the data isn't all that useful in comparison to what Jonny or Paul or OK_Wolf get.


----------



## jntarheels

Add me.

I have an HX850, Awesome PSU!


----------



## Theory

All updated!


----------



## Munkypoo7

HX750 here, pic lives in the spoiler ^^


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Clovertail100

Do I qualify?
Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## Theory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;12448259*
> HX750 here, pic lives in the spoiler ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


THATS ALOT OF BRACK!


----------



## sdla4ever

HX650 in my rig, and I sleeved it









old pic but there it is sleeved and all


----------



## Theory

Up to date as of 2/19/11 7:48pm EST


----------



## QuackPot

Here's my HX850W.


----------



## Theory

up to date, still looking for more members, spread the word!


----------



## Eaglake

I got mine recently for sandy, but whale i'm waiting for other parts I put it in my sig and I LOVE IT!








but wanted to ask about sleeving is it safe wouldn't it void warrianty?
and how to do PCI-E cables as they got some sort of a ring?


----------



## Theory

Up to date for the night.


----------



## denydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theory;12477271*
> Up to date for the night.


Fantastic job!


----------



## Bonka

Another HX850 here


----------



## CloudCR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;12470539*
> I got mine recently for sandy, but whale i'm waiting for other parts I put it in my sig and I LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but wanted to ask about sleeving is it safe wouldn't it void warrianty?
> and how to do PCI-E cables as they got some sort of a ring?


I think that voids the warranty... well sort of another user was asking for the "warranty void if removed" sticker because when he sleeved the PSU he had to open it, that's like common sense so my point is: If you don't really need to open the PSU you can sleeve it and it won't void the warranty. hope that helps


----------



## Theory

Up to date as of 2/22/11 9:45pm est


----------



## NrGx

Add me please


----------



## ski-bum

Please add me;


----------



## Theory

All up to date.


----------



## Alfa_R

Please add me too, HX 750


----------



## twm.7

I'm in ! AX850


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Proud owner of an HX650w (unfortunatly the modular ribbon cables are crap)


----------



## Theory

Up to date for the night. Official hopefully soon


----------



## ShortySmalls

think im gona upgrade to an HX950 or HX1000 soon, so ill be able to add a 2nd GTX 580 when i get more money and work more then 4 hours a week lol


----------



## lifeskills

Just picked up my second corsair unit, the AX750! Will be here next week. I am having issues with my hx850, as I posted here before, so eventually this will replace it. For now it will go into my R3E rig (the one that will eventually get a 1000+ watt ). Once I up the gtx570's, I will have to buy another. Still debating on the hx1000 vs the ax1200, because Im all about the sleeving, but I dont want to void my warrenty like this hx850 I have that now needs repair.

I guess you gotta learn somehow. I might strip the sleeve off to re-use and see if I have any luck sending it in for RMA


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeskills;12586587*
> Just picked up my second corsair unit, the AX750! Will be here next week. I am having issues with my hx850, as I posted here before, so eventually this will replace it. For now it will go into my R3E rig (the one that will eventually get a 1000+ watt ). Once I up the gtx570's, I will have to buy another. Still debating on the hx1000 vs the ax1200, because Im all about the sleeving, but I dont want to void my warrenty like this hx850 I have that now needs repair.
> 
> I guess you gotta learn somehow. I might strip the sleeve off to re-use and see if I have any luck sending it in for RMA


Skip the HX1000. Overpriced. NZXT Hale90 1000W is a better choice in almost every way and is usually far cheaper.


----------



## Neokolzia

Can add me with a HX850
running smooth under some extremely environmental conditions I mentioned in another thread.

In short, running 5870 CF, with a 8800GT in Physx everything maxed out for the most part, cpu included at 4GHZ.

The PSU shell was too hot touch and I decided at that point no more Physx or Crossfire benchmarking for that baby.

But its a tough beast is all I can say, I would estimate it was pushing 80C, but was at least 70C on the exterior.

never occurred to me before but now looking at it... prob should have flipped the PSU upside down to intake from the exterior of the case given the vents there, instead of intaking from the 8800GT's exhaust in the case.


----------



## SystemTech

Add me in. Got my AX1200 a week ago and loving it.

PS yes i know its overkill, thatis until i upgrade.....


----------



## Xeio

Hooray, I got a new AX850 back from RMA, I can join here again (if I had bothered the first time).


----------



## Levesque

Just got my brand new Corsair AX1200 today. So add me to the club.









I also have Corsair HX1000 an Enermax Galaxy Evo 1250 in my 2 kids gaming computers (LAN games...).

I'm a PSU ''whore".


----------



## Theory

all up to date


----------



## Arkheios

Got both AX1200 and HX1000, sign me up yo


----------



## Squabbler

Instead of posting a new "PSU Help" thread.. I'll just post it in here considering I'm getting an AX regardless.. I just need some help with the wattage..

I'm in the process of building my new rig, and I'm leaving it open for expansion, but here's basically what I got..

ASUS P6X58D Premium
i7-950
GTX 560 Ti
..but like I said, I will be expanding this rig for SLI and watercooling, as well as OCing. As of right now I have a AX850 picked out, but what would you guys suggest?


----------



## Tig Ol Bitties

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squabbler*


Instead of posting a new "PSU Help" thread.. I'll just post it in here considering I'm getting an AX regardless.. I just need some help with the wattage..

I'm in the process of building my new rig, and I'm leaving it open for expansion, but here's basically what I got..

ASUS P6X58D Premium
i7-950
GTX 560 Ti
..but like I said, I will be expanding this rig for SLI and watercooling, as well as OCing. As of right now I have a AX850 picked out, but what would you guys suggest?


That should be more than good enough if you're planning SLI and OCing.


----------



## Squabbler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tig Ol Bitties*


That should be more than good enough if you're planning SLI and OCing.


Sweet thanks! Count me in to the club for AX850 then.


----------



## Tig Ol Bitties

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squabbler*


Sweet thanks! Count me in to the club for AX850 then.










Sure thing. Although if you want to save some cash, even the AX-750 or HX-750 would be enough for that setup.


----------



## Squabbler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tig Ol Bitties;12612910*
> Sure thing. Although if you want to save some cash, even the AX-750 or HX-750 would be enough for that setup.


Oh, see that's even better. I was wondering if I had overestimated.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, To all the AX ownres here, Does anyone know exaclty which of the 8pin ports(?) is meant for the 12v CPU power? SO i have the 1200, which has 2 for the CPU and 6 for GPU's. But in the book or anywhere for that matter, there is nothing pointing in what port is for what, as i have heard that the CPU is wired differently to the GPU power ports.

Can anyone shed some light into this matter? are they wired differently? Is there a way to differentiate the GPU and CPU power connectors(not the cables, thats obvious)


----------



## yang88she

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=189

any of the gpu or cpu connects will work

also to stay on topic, bye bye HX1000, hello AX1200, didn't think my HX1000 would be up to the task of my 3xPalit 580 3gb's

don't want to take any chances =P


----------



## tpi2007

Hi guys!

Bought an AX750! Add me to that list too. I'm keeping the HX450, of course, it is going into my Media Center!



















The fan on the AX750 is smaller than the HX450. It has a different design too. Since it's more efficient, it probably does not need a fan the size of the one in the HX450.










Cable management should be made more compatible across Corsair's Professional lines. As you can see, a lot of different connectors here.

A question to the AX750/850 owners:

I'm connecting the cables, but I have a doubt: the motherboard cable has two connectors to the PSU; do you have to connect them both ? I seems a little strange they put two connectors in there, especially since if I have to connect them both to the PSU, I'll have to do some odd wire arrangement as they seem to have been put together in the wrong order.

It's disappointing to see that nor the manual nor the PSU have any indication whatsoever on this. The PSU could at least have some indications near the sockets.

Also, Corsair provides two sets of cables to feed the CPU, and while they seem to have identical electrical connectors, one of them has a bigger connector to the PSU - although the wires only occupy part of the connector.

Why is this ? Couldn't they have provided identical cables ? This seems to induce a bit of unnecessary confusion.


----------



## MacNcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;12727709*
> Hi guys!
> 
> Bought an AX750! Add me to that list too. I'm keeping the HX450, of course, it is going into my Media Center!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan on the AX750 is smaller than the HX450. It has a different design too. Since it's more efficient, it probably does not need a fan the size of the one in the HX450.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable management should be made more compatible across Corsair's Professional lines. As you can see, a lot of different connectors here.
> 
> A question to the AX750/850 owners:
> 
> I'm connecting the cables, but I have a doubt: the motherboard cable has two connectors to the PSU; do you have to connect them both ? I seems a little strange they put two connectors in there, especially since if I have to connect them both to the PSU, I'll have to do some odd wire arrangement as they seem to have been put together in the wrong order.
> 
> It's disappointing to see that nor the manual nor the PSU have any indication whatsoever on this. The PSU could at least have some indications near the sockets.
> 
> Also, Corsair provides two sets of cables to feed the CPU, and while they seem to have identical electrical connectors, one of them has a bigger connector to the PSU - although the wires only occupy part of the connector.
> 
> Why is this ? Couldn't they have provided identical cables ? This seems to induce a bit of unnecessary confusion.


Umm... Can you be bit more specific like the 4+4 pin or the 24 pin? Could you show a picture... Because I think it should be clear on the plugging in stuff part


----------



## MacNcheese

Watch this video from 6:10 on. I think it will explain everything you where wondering about












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR4KeuMYm4U[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNcheese;12748837*
> Umm... Can you be bit more specific like the 4+4 pin or the 24 pin? Could you show a picture... Because I think it should be clear on the plugging in stuff part


Sorry, I forgot to mention, it's the 24 pin cable that has two connectors that I was wondering if they had to be both connected to the PSU, or if you could do with just one. It wasn't clear to me as the connectors don't fit in the same row, but the biggest one fits in the bottom row of connectors and the smaller one fits on the top row of connectors. And it's weird because the cable was put toghether in a way that makes it odd to connect them like that. And since there are no markings on the PSU, it adds a bit to the confusion.

Anyway, I decided to connect them both, and the PSU is running fine.

Now I have *another question* to those who have the same PSU. Is it normal to hear very faint beeps in 3 seconds (more or less) intervals ? They are very faint and are noticeable when you put your ear next to the PSU when the PC is turned off - but the PSU is still on. It seems like some sort of diagnostic signals since they are at what seems to me fixed intervals. The HX450 makes no noise whatsoever, hence my question of whether this is normal or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNcheese;12748890*
> Watch this video from 6:10 on. I think it will explain everything you where wondering about


Thanks for the video, I had actually watched that video and a few others on Youtube, but none of them actually show how to conect the cables. Sure, it's not that hard, but this in particular is quite odd. It should only have one connector at each end of the cable.


----------



## MacNcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;12749498*
> Thanks for the video, I had actually watched that video and a few others on Youtube, but none of them actually show how to conect the cables. Sure, it's not that hard, but this in particular is quite odd. It should only have one connector at each end of the cable.


I think I can answer one of the cable seperation questions...

For the 8 Pin CPU power connector. Some motherboards require a 4 pin, and only a 4 pin connector. It is seperated for that single reason. They want to be able to support the different types/brands that the customer may connect that PSU to.
Same goes for the 24 pin. If it is seperated into a 20+4 pin. Some older motherbaord only require a 20 pin MoBo power. Turning this into a 20+4 pin connector allows it to be much more versatile.

As for the correct side of the cable to plug into the PSU, if you notice the connectors should have different shapes, and those shapes only allign with a female connection on the PSU. I have an HX750 and it has a similar layout, except the 20+4 pin and 4+4 pin are not modular.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacNcheese;12749621*
> I think I can answer one of the cable seperation questions...
> 
> For the 8 Pin CPU power connector. Some motherboards require a 4 pin, and only a 4 pin connector. It is seperated for that single reason. They want to be able to support the different types/brands that the customer may connect that PSU to.
> Same goes for the 24 pin. If it is seperated into a 20+4 pin. Some older motherbaord only require a 20 pin MoBo power. Turning this into a 20+4 pin connector allows it to be much more versatile.
> 
> As for the correct side of the cable to plug into the PSU, if you notice the connectors should have different shapes, and those shapes only allign with a female connection on the PSU. I have an HX750 and it has a similar layout, except the 20+4 pin and 4+4 pin are not modular.


No, no, no, you didn't understand what I said at all! LOLOLOL I'm not THAT ignorant.

I didn't ask anything about 4+4 CPU power nor 20+4 motherboard power.

I'm talking about the 24 pin cable having TWO connectors to the PSU itself, that connect to two different rows in the PSU. Your PSU does not have this feature, so you probably don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## blackalphabet

add me to the club.

proud owner of a HX650w x]


----------



## MacNcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;12750597*
> No, no, no, you didn't understand what I said at all! LOLOLOL I'm not THAT ignorant.
> 
> I didn't ask anything about 4+4 CPU power nor 20+4 motherboard power.
> 
> I'm talking about the 24 pin cable having TWO connectors to the PSU itself, that connect to two different rows in the PSU. Your PSU does not have this feature, so you probably don't know what I'm talking about.


No haha I guess I didnt. But it is wierd how the 24pin connects to the 2 different connectors... Anyways, it works. Have fun with a great PSU! Im loving my HX750, pretty sure the AX will be just as great if not better!


----------



## TitaniumClocker

HX1000 owner here, love it


----------



## Lee Stevens

Can i Join i have a HX850


----------



## k0rnh0li0

hx1000 add me


----------



## vincewchan

HX1000 owner


----------



## Ceej

Ooh, add me! My HX750 is powering SLI GTX 470s, Fermi away, baby!









Here's my nuclear reactor:


----------



## ahhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej;12909444*
> Ooh, add me! My HX750 is powering SLI GTX 470s, Fermi away, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my nuclear reactor:


Wow. Now that's a full case!


----------



## SadSoul

Can I join too? I have a AX 850


----------



## =JLumbs=

Add me got my AX750 a while ago, i just wonder if they are supposed to run as hot as mine do, at the back where the fan blows out the heat is pretty hot yet the fan never goes any faster i know to keep quiet but still would be nice to have a little more airflow..........so i took a faster fan and put it behind there to help cool it a bit better....


----------



## SadSoul

Hmm can't feel any heat on mine


----------



## tpi2007

By the way, I also have an AX750 and have benn feeling the same thing. It gets hot. But in my case I know why. I've got a top mounted PSU case design; therefore part of the heat from the CPU and GPU goes upwards and into the PSU, and I don't think this PSU was designed to be mounted on a case like this. This PSU is for bottom mounted PSU design cases.

I've already ordered a Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus to sort that out, in the meantime I avoid playing games with my main rig as it gets a little hot on the PSU side.

Anyway, could somebody answer a question I have regarding the AX750 ? Does yours make a continous low noise ? You can only hear it when the PC is turned off - but the power supply power button is turned on. It's a low noise, but if I put an ear near the case I can hear it.

Is this normal ? Do yours do that do ?

My Corsair CX400w and my HX450w don't make this noise - in fact I can almost say I can't hear any noise at all from these.


----------



## =JLumbs=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007;12954790*
> By the way, I also have an AX750 and have benn feeling the same thing. It gets hot. But in my case I know why. I've got a top mounted PSU case design; therefore part of the heat from the CPU and GPU goes upwards and into the PSU, and I don't think this PSU was designed to be mounted on a case like this. This PSU is for bottom mounted PSU design cases.
> 
> I've already ordered a Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus to sort that out, in the meantime I avoid playing games with my main rig as it gets a little hot on the PSU side.
> 
> Anyway, could somebody answer a question I have regarding the AX750 ? Does yours make a continous low noise ? You can only hear it when the PC is turned off - but the power supply power button is turned on. It's a low noise, but if I put an ear near the case I can hear it.
> 
> Is this normal ? Do yours do that do ?
> 
> My Corsair CX400w and my HX450w don't make this noise - in fact I can almost say I can't hear any noise at all from these.


Mine is bottom mounted and also fan is pointed down.....but we could have the same problem(except sound)...juss do whut i do(heat)


----------



## Mad Bomber

I don't have it yet but it is on the way from Buy.com


----------



## ntuason

Sign me up. AX1200.


----------



## Freelancer852

Add me up!









Next build will be an AX1200 unless Corsair has an even more powerful GPU out by the time Ivy Bridge is released.


----------



## Theory

Finally up to date!!!


----------



## Jaromir

Add me2, I got hx650


----------



## FinalFrontier

HX 850W in my new rig. Here's a pic. Add me please:


----------



## DannyB0y

Add please(HX750)


----------



## ahhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir;12986012*
> Add me2, I got hx650


That Noctua heatsink/fan always makes me chuckle. It's such a monstrosity!


----------



## Alatar

Count me in. Just got my AX1200


----------



## Blindsay

AX850 currently

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r...IMG_0205-1.jpg

was the biggest damn PSU box ive ever seen lol.

I might be getting the AX1200 soon though, i dont think the 850 is enough for my next upgrade


----------



## Buska103

Add me to the club. I've got a HX750.










I'll clean the dust.
Someday...


----------



## XSCounter

Here is my HX650.


----------



## EvilTekno

HX750, been very happy with the latest Corsair line and just convinced two of my friends to buy HX series as well.


----------



## stejanc

First time Poster (New member). Hoping that somebody could advise me on the best powered PSU. I'm currently in the process of a new build and I'm undecided as to which Corsair PSU to purchase, mainly due to power consumption. I'm teetering between the following 3 atm: Corsair AX850 Gold or AX1200 Gold, or the HX1000 Professional. Thanks.

My specs are:

Intel Core i7 960 3.2 GHz
Asus P6X58D-E Skt B LGA-1366 6xDDR3, X-Fire, SLI (motherboard)
1 Kingston 12Gb Triple Channel memory 1600MHZ (memory)
2 Asus Geforce 560TI Direct CU (Graphics cards = 2 in total for SLi)
1 Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB (Hard Drive)
Plan to get 120GB SSD Drive soon also.
1 standard spec (old) DVD-rewriter (no bluray)
5 interior case fans with Led's.

Would preferably want to go with the AX850 because of the shorter dimensions (would fit in case without modification) but not sure if it would be enough power to handle this spec. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.

-


----------



## Phaedrus2129

You could run your system on a quality 650W power supply. An 850W would be overkill. A 1kW+ would be a waste of good hardware.


----------



## stejanc

Oh, Wow, really? Thanks for that Phaedrus2129. I didn't even envisage the 850W would be enough. Shows how much I know, haha. I currently have a 660W Seasonic running on my older lesser spec system and thought I'd definitely need to upgrade that one for the new build. Although, it's around 6 years old now, so still may need to upgrade as it may have degraded by now. Thanks again for the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## Cheezzy0

Count me in, I just bought an AX850 for my newest build...


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stejanc;13232582*
> Oh, Wow, really? Thanks for that Phaedrus2129. I didn't even envisage the 850W would be enough. Shows how much I know, haha. I currently have a 660W Seasonic running on my older lesser spec system and thought I'd definitely need to upgrade that one for the new build. Although, it's around 6 years old now, so still may need to upgrade as it may have degraded by now. Thanks again for the advice, much appreciated.


I run my sig rig on the AX850 and my 6970s are quite overvolted


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The GTX560TIs are not exceptionally power hungry graphics cards.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13238143*
> The GTX560TIs are not exceptionally power hungry graphics cards.


yeah its not really till you get to the 570/580s that they start needing some good power right?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;13238222*
> yeah its not really till you get to the 570/580s that they start needing some good power right?


Right. 9800GX2, GTX280, GTX295, GTX465, GTX470, GTX480, GTX570, GTX580, GTX590. Those are the really power hungry Nvidia cards (>200W)


----------



## amgsport

Please add me to the club - just got an AX850. Extremely nice piece - I'm very happy with it. Thank you.


----------



## The_Seabigbear

Here's mine I have HX1000w!


----------



## Astr627

I got a AX750 for my new build, it's really quiet. It's a solid built unit, you can feel the quality!


----------



## shinigamibob

I've got an AX 750...

Is it just me, or is that atx 24pin cable extremely stiff? I'm having a hard time hiding it because it's so stiff.


----------



## Ceej

Couple comments:

shinigamibob: GORGEOUS lighting, what are you using aside the NZXT blue-strings?

The_Seabigbear: what kind of temps you pulling with those SLI 470s (and how much does that second 200mm top exhaust help?)


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej;13250385*
> Couple comments:
> 
> shinigamibob: GORGEOUS lighting, what are you using aside the NZXT blue-strings?
> 
> The_Seabigbear: what kind of temps you pulling with those SLI 470s (and how much does that second 200mm top exhaust help?)


Thanks for the compliment. Right now, I have two sets of NZXT 2m LED's - one blue and one white. The white originally reflected too much off the shiny silver metal on the inside of my case, so I added the blue to balance it out. Other than that, no other lighting kits used.

Moar pics below:
http://flic.kr/s/aHsju8FNPi


----------



## The_Seabigbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej;13250385*
> Couple comments:
> 
> shinigamibob: GORGEOUS lighting, what are you using aside the NZXT blue-strings?
> 
> The_Seabigbear: what kind of temps you pulling with those SLI 470s (and how much does that second 200mm top exhaust help?)


I don't know about the fan cause when I my haf-x I just put it in cause I had it, the 470 max temps are 80c oc at 700-1400, 1700!


----------



## Astr627

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


I've got an AX 750...

Is it just me, or is that atx 24pin cable extremely stiff? I'm having a hard time hiding it because it's so stiff.


Yes, it's stiff.


----------



## Theory

Will update after class, or during class if I get bored..
Sorry I haven't been updating it, Short-term memory FTL


----------



## cmurda25

i have a hx850 laying around and i'm currently running the ax1200


----------



## tpi2007

Have you guys been running the PSU with the fan pulling air from the outside or from the inside ?

Does it really matter in terms of dust ? Don't they all get dusty the same ?

As far as cooling the case with the help of the PSU, isn't it a bit counter-intuitive having it pulling air from inside the case, at the bottom, given that hot air goes up ?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


Have you guys been running the PSU with the fan pulling air from the outside or from the inside ?

Does it really matter in terms of dust ? Don't they all get dusty the same ?

As far as cooling the case with the help of the PSU, isn't it a bit counter-intuitive having it pulling air from inside the case, at the bottom, given that hot air goes up ?


Yea, it's exactly as you said. Cooling the case with the psu isn't the smartest idea. I have mine drawing in cold air from the bottom of my haf 932


----------



## reborn624

Add me


----------



## dave1991

HX750 user here


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

HX750 user here for now (AX850 on the way)....


----------



## Lindyrig

HX850 in sig rig!


----------



## indigo995

AX850 here


----------



## badatgames18

add me


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13921737*
> add me


Whoo







very schmexy. Whats the RAM cooler thats on there? The Ballistix ones?


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13923241*
> Whoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very schmexy. Whats the RAM cooler thats on there? The Ballistix ones?


it's a kingston fan: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116021&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Memory+++Chipset+Cooling-_-Kingston+HyperX-_-35116021

kinda expensive for such a small fan, but it's purty


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13924577*
> it's a kingston fan: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116021&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Memory+++Chipset+Cooling-_-Kingston+HyperX-_-35116021
> 
> kinda expensive for such a small fan, but it's purty


WANT!!









Too bad the chances of it fitting on my Vengeance sticks are slim to none.









And remember this quote:

"Nothing's too expensive if its purty."
- Confucius


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Add me, I have an HX 750 in my current rig and a tx 750 in my previous rig that is now my secondary box...


----------



## r4yne

I have Corsair Professional AX1200


----------



## Arizonian

Anyone own the HX 1050W yet? Wanted to confirm it was one PSU and not two 500 watt psu's like the HX 1000W.

Got good reviews on TechPowerUp! here.

The reason I ask is because this sentence I'm not understanding if it's comparing it or saying it's just like the HX 1000W.

"Here we should note that the same OEM was also behind the legendary HX1000W, which utilized CWT's PUC design (in this design, very simplified, two independent PSUs co-existed into the same casing)."

Thanks if anyone owns it or knows for fact before I commit to a purchase possibly.


----------



## Intel4Life

Add me please, will be adding pictures to this post later today.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14032148*
> Anyone own the HX 1050W yet? Wanted to confirm it was one PSU and not two 500 watt psu's like the HX 1000W.


There was a thread discussing it over in the hardware news section where Tator posted the kitguru review. It is indeed a new design and not a hulking beast of two 500W PSUs bolted together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13798212*
> Least to say, this is the best ~1kw unit on the market that's currently available.


----------



## r4yne

Come on, update the list, I wanna be on it. Corsair Gold Pro AX1200


----------



## Tonza

Got myself an AX750 along with new parts. Had Corsair HX 650 on my previous build which was rock solid for 1 year (and still kicking as hard like new). Corsair makes so nice stuff these days, everything is top quality. Yes im fanboi


----------



## smorg

AX850 here


----------



## Ghilly

HX 750 owner here. This is my first corsair psu (i was always an Enermax customer).

Rock solid psu- very good quality from corsair.


----------



## Arizonian

Just finished installing the new Corsair HX 1050 Watt PSU. What a night. Took out the mediocore BFG EX 1000 watt and replaced it with this sweet PSU. Building a kids rig and they will be using it.

I'll take a photo shot of my PSU inside my rig and post back real soon. I'm real tired re-wiring and hiding the cables was a little chore, especially after doing it in my garage in 100F heat. Everything is up and running fine.

I got both my PCIe 6+2 connectors into my GTX 580 from the main rail instead of one from the modular. SATA driver and Optialcal drive on the modular SATA modular cable. Real nice flat wires for those helped hiding it in the back side of my tower.

Should I decide to add another GTX 580 next year I'll use the modular PCIe slots for the second GPU.

Thought I'd come over here and give a woohoo







post to other Corsair owners. IF anyone has any advice I'm all for it. See you guys around as I'm now subscribed.









Ok here she is, may need to start a new PSU section on the first page.

View attachment 217757


----------



## hi-yield

:kookoo:Sig says it


----------



## xd_1771

Let me in!
Proud owner of an HX520.

Got it for $30 bucks on Craigslist!








Second hand warranty but better than none at all with my old Seasonic


----------



## Arizonian

Hey Guys,

_*Quick question. Some products ask you to register your new product to be covered with warranty within 30 days of purchase. Sometimes even uploading a reciept as proof. I couldn't find anywhere on Corsairs website where I could register my new HX 1050W PSU. Anyone know the link? I read the following CORSAIR WARRANTY but didn't see where. I'm guessing you'd keep your reciept and go through the RMA process should something for wrong within the warranty period. Can anyone confirm this? If anyone went through an RMA can you please eloaborate?*_

Corsair® Limited Warranty

Corsair provides a non-transferable warranty to the purchaser of Corsair hardware product purchased from an authorized Corsair reseller. Corsair warrants that the product will be free from defects in material and workmanship for a specified period commencing on the date of purchase. The warranty period will vary by specific product, as identified in your user documentation, on the product package, or as listed in the attached listing of Corsair Warranty Periods. In the event any of these warranty periods differ, the longest specified warranty period will apply.

Except where prohibited by applicable local law, this warranty is limited to the original purchaser and is non-transferable. This warranty provides you with specific legal rights, and you may have additional rights that vary under local laws.

In general, this warranty means your Corsair hardware product will operate in accordance with published technical specifications , as specified by its datasheet, and in the operating environment for which it was intended for the length of the warranty period.

Remedies

Corsair's entire liability and your exclusive remedy for any Corsair product that is not operating in accordance with its published technical specifications is at Corsair's discretion: 1) to repair or replace the product at Corsair's expense , or 2) to refund the price paid. This warranty obligation is conditioned upon the hardware being returned to the original place of purchase, or another place as directed by Corsair, with the original sales receipt attached. You may be required to pay shipping and handling charges, as well as any applicable tariffs, duties, taxes, or other fees. Corsair may, at its discretion, provide new or equivalent-to-new refurbished parts in good working condition, or repair or replace the hardware returned to Corsair.

Any repaired or replacement hardware will be warranted for the remainder of the original warranty period or thirty (30) days, whichever is greater, or for the period of time required by locat statute.

Obsolete or Discontinued Products

Whenever possible, an obsolete or discontinued product will be replaced with the same product. If Corsair is unable to replace your obsolete or discontinued product with the same product, Corsair will replace that product with a new product of similar function and equal or greater value.

Exclusions

This warranty does not cover problems or damage resulting from, but not limited to, any of the following:
•Wear and tear associated with normal use
•Any modification, abuse, accident, disassembly, misapplication, or unauthorized repair
•Removal of any manufacturer label(s) or sticker(s)
•Any improper operation, including any use not in accordance with any supplied product instructions
•Connection to any improper voltage supply
•Use of consumables, such as replacement batteries, not supplied by Corsair, except where such restriction is prohibited by applicable local law
•Any other cause which does not relate to a product defect in materials or workmanship

Also excluded from this warranty are counterfeit products; that is, products that Corsair, at its sole discretion, determines were not manufactured by Corsair or any of its authorized manufacturing partners.

Limitation of Liability

CORSAIR SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR ANY SPECIAL, INCIDENTAL, INDIRECT, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES WHATSOEVER, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO LOSS OF PROFITS, REVENUE, OR DATA (WHETHER DIRECT OR INDIRECT) OR COMMERCIAL LOSS FOR BREACH OF ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTY ON YOUR PRODUCT EVEN IF CORSAIR HAS BEEN ADVISED PREVIOUSLY OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES. Some local laws do not allow the exclusion or limitation of special, indirect, incidental or consequential damages, so this limitation or exclusion may not apply in your jurisdiction.

Exclusion of Implied Warranties

EXCEPT AS PROHIBITED BY APPLICABLE LAW, ANY IMPLIED WARRANTY OR CONDITION OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ON THIS HARDWARE PRODUCT IS EXPRESSLY DISCLAIMED Some local laws do not allow limitations on how long an implied warranty may last, so this limitation may not apply in your jurisdiction.

National Statutory Rights

Consumers may have legal rights under applicable national legislation governing the sale of consumer goods.

No Other Warranties

No Corsair employee, dealer, or other agent is authorized to make any modification, extension, or addition to this warranty.

Special Warranty Period in the European Union

In the European Union, the minimum warranty period for Corsair products is two years.

How to Make a Warranty Claim

Before submitting a warranty claim, we suggest you contact our technical support group or visit corsair.com and review the support section for technical assistance. A simple fix for your problem may be found there.

Generally, valid warranty claims should be processed through your point of purchase during the first thirty (30) days after purchase. This period may vary depending on where you purchased your product; please verify the return policy with the retailer where you purchased your product. Any warranty claims that cannot be processed through your original point of purchase should be addressed directly to Corsair. Our customer service contact information can be found on the web at corsair.com/company/contact/ or in the documentation included with your product.

Returning Your Product

In the event that you need to return your Corsair products for repair or replacement, Corsair will provide you with a Return Merchandise Authorization Number (RMA#) as well as return instructions. Do not return your product without prior approval from Corsair. Any product returned without a valid, unique RMA# will be refused and returned to the sender at the sender's expense. To avoid problems at the time of receipt, clearly write your RMA# on the outside of the package and include a copy of your RMA confirmation e-mail within the package.

Request a Return Material Authorization Number (RMA#)

Please follow these steps to obtain an RMA number:
•End users must request an RMA# online at corsair.com/support/
•Direct customers must complete the RMA request form and return it to: [email protected]
•All RMA requests must include the following information for processing •Corsair Part Number (for DRAM modules, also include the Corsair Lot Code as shown on each module: xxxxxx-xx)
•Return Quantity
•Reason for return

•All RMA requests are reviewed and confirmed within one business day
•All RMA's are processed as "Receive then Replace" unless alternate terms have been agreed upon previously
•End users may request advance replacement but must provide a valid credit card to secure the shipment

Please Note:

XMS-TWIN, TRIPLE, QUAD, and HEX sets, and VS-KITs are considered quantity "1" (they are one set of two or more memory modules). When returning memory kits with more than one module, the RMA request should specify the quantity as "1" for each matching set. The lot codes on each module returned as a kit must be identical. If the lot codes do not match, the modules will be received and replaced as separate modules.

RMA Return Addresses

We have three RMA receiving locations: USA, The Netherlands and Taiwan. Your RMA confirmation will specify the specific return address you must use when sending your RMA package. This will be your standard return location and should not be changed without prior approval from Corsair. Any packages received at an unauthorized location may be refused and returned to the sender at the sender's expense.

Products Lost or Damaged During Transit

The original packaging material should be used to pack the product for return; if the original packaging is not available, you should use packing materials that provide the same or greater protection to the product. All packages that arrive with any external damage or appear inadequately packed will be refused and returned to the sender at the sender's expense. Corsair is not responsible for damage incurred during shipping to our RMA receiving locations.

You should select a return shipping method that provides tracking information. Corsair is not responsible for lost or misdirected packages.

RMA Processing
•Corsair will perform a visual inspection of the package before acceptance to ensure there was no visible damage during transit which could affect the product being returned
•We also confirm the RMA#, which should be noted on the outside of the package
•Packages with damage or that do not have a valid, unique RMA# clearly marked on the exterior will be returned to sender at the sender's expense
•All products received go through individual visual inspection to ensure the products are genuine Corsair products with all applicable labels intact and free of physical damage/abuse
•Counterfeit products, or products that clearly fit the warranty exclusions listed above, will be returned to sender at the sender's expense
•After inspection, the product will be confirmed as received and processing will begin
•Please allow two business days for your replacement order to be shipped or a credit to be applied to your account
•End users who obtained an RMA# using our online RMA process will receive automatic e-mail updates throughout the RMA process

Corsair Warranty Periods

Effective 15 June, 2011, the following warranty periods apply:

DRAM Modules
•All DRAM memory modules have a lifetime warranty

Flash Devices
•Flash Voyager®, Flash ReadOut, TurboFlash, Flash Survivor and Flash Voyager® Mini USB flash drive products all have a 10 year warranty
•Flash Voyager® USB 3.0 USB flash drive products have a 5 year warranty
•All Flash Padlock® products have a 3 year warranty
•All solid-state drive (SSD) products have a 3 year warranty

Power Supplies
•Professional Series™ Gold (Models AX1200, AX850, AX750, and AX650) have a 7 year warranty
•Professional Series™ (Models HX450, HX650, HX750, HX850 and HX1050) have a 7 year warranty
•Enthusiast Series™ V2 (Models TX650V2, TX750V2, and TX850V2) have a 5 year warranty
•Gaming Series™ (Model 600G, 700G and 800G) have a 3 year warranty
•Builder Series™ V2 (Models CX430V2, CX500V2, and CX600V2) have a 3 year warranty
•Builder Series™ (Models CX430, CX500, and CX600) have a 3 year warranty
•HX Series (Models HX520W, HX620, and HX1000) have a 5 year warranty
•TX and VX Enthusiast Series™ (Models TX650, TX750, TX850, TX950, VX450, and VX550) have a 5 year warranty
•CX Series (Model CX400) has a 3 year warranty

Computer Cases
•Obsidian Series™ (Models 800D, 700D, and 650D) have a 2 year warranty
•Graphite Series™ (Models 600T and 600T White) have a 2 year warranty
•Carbide Series™ (Models 500R Gray and 500R White, and 400R) have a 2 year warranty

Cooling Products
•Hydro Series™ (Models H60, H80, and H100) have a 5 year warranty
•Hydro Series™ (Models H50 and H70) have a 2 year warranty
•Air Series™ products (Models A50 and A70) have a 2 year warranty

Audio Products
•Gaming Audio Series™ (Models HS1, HS1A, SP2500, and SP2200) have a 2 year warranty

Refurbished or Factory Reconditioned Products

Corsair offers a 30-day, replacement-only warranty for refurbished or factory reconditioned


----------



## Brittain

I own an AX 850 and an AX 750









Both are sleeved with Paracord!


----------



## UnexplodedCow

HX1000 for me, and have owned it for about a year. Sorry, no picture.


----------



## Timechange01

Id like to join please. My previous PSU HX1000:









My current PSU HX1050


----------



## Arizonian

Timechanger - and anyone else who bought the new HX 1050 - I'm hearing a click when I turn on, or wake up computer from 'sleep' mode, like a light switch being turned on. Turns out I found out from another OCN member that he spoke w/Corsair and they said that was normal.

Curious is anyone else hearing the 'click'?

Also anyone know the answer to my previous question regarding registering the PSU with Corsair to keep it under warranty?


----------



## solsamurai

I never got around to registering mine (HX650) a few months ago when I built my first rig.







Kinda wish I did now...

Sometimes I can hear a really low sounding squeak-like noise that I think is coming from the fan. I have to have my ear almost directly on the side of my case to hear it. Is this a bad bearing on the fan or something else? Should I even worry? I've had no issue with my rig since I built it a few months ago. Thanks a bunch for the help!









Feel free to answer Arizonian's question first. I don't want to cut in line.


----------



## Timechange01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14118954*
> Timechanger - and anyone else who bought the new HX 1050 - I'm hearing a click when I turn on, or wake up computer from 'sleep' mode, like a light switch being turned on. Turns out I found out from another OCN member that he spoke w/Corsair and they said that was normal.
> 
> Curious is anyone else hearing the 'click'?
> 
> Also anyone know the answer to my previous question regarding registering the PSU with Corsair to keep it under warranty?


Yup the click noise at startup and shut down is there for me as well and yes its normal according to Corsair. Takes a bit of getting used to but meh when the PC is running, the PSU is dead silent so Im very okay with it









As for registering your power supply, you dont have to register it. If anything ever goes wrong with your PSU, simply submit an RMA form and they will take care of the rest. So guys if youre having a problem with your Corsair PSU, do not worry at all, theyve got you covered

By the way I didnt purchase this HX1050. Those nice folks at Corsair sent me this for free after my HX1000 became faulty. Not that much of a gain since they both retail at the same price but I actually like this PSU more due to the simple single rail design and the aesthetics. Oh and also the 80Plus silver efficiency is nice to have as well









Corsair:wubsmiley


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timechange01;14119871*
> Yup the click noise at startup and shut down is there for me as well and yes its normal according to Corsair. Takes a bit of getting used to but meh when the PC is running, the PSU is dead silent so Im very okay with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for registering your power supply, you dont have to register it. If anything ever goes wrong with your PSU, simply submit an RMA form and they will take care of the rest. So guys if youre having a problem with your Corsair PSU, do not worry at all, theyve got you covered
> 
> By the way I didnt purchase this HX1050. Those nice folks at Corsair sent me this for free after my HX1000 became faulty. Not that much of a gain since they both retail at the same price but I actually like this PSU more due to the simple single rail design and the aesthetics. Oh and also the 80Plus silver efficiency is nice to have as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair:wubsmiley


Thanks for your response. +1 rep. There is a difference between the HX 1000 and HX 1050.....the 1000 is essentially two 500 watt psu's combined as the 1050 is all in one psu. Those running 580's in SLI had some issues on heavily over clocked rigs for some folks at EVGA website and that was discussed why on their forums.

Was curious though how do they know when we've purchased them? I'd imagine one has to keep their reciept at least?


----------



## Timechange01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14119978*
> Thanks for your response. +1 rep. There is a difference between the HX 1000 and HX 1050.....the 1000 is essentially two 500 watt psu's combined as the 1050 is all in one psu. Those running 580's in SLI had some issues on heavily over clocked rigs for some folks at EVGA website and that was discussed why on their forums.
> 
> Was curious though how do they know when we've purchased them? I'd imagine one has to keep their reciept at least?


No receipt or serial required. All they care about is getting faulty Corsair PSU's off the streets.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14118954*
> Curious is anyone else hearing the 'click'?
> 
> Also anyone know the answer to my previous question regarding registering the PSU with Corsair to keep it under warranty?


The 'click' is audible on my AX1200 as well. Coming from an HX750, which didn't make any sound at all, was surprising at first, but it doesn't hurt anything. Now that I'm used to it, it gives me that audible cue that my computer is definitely turned on or off.

Regarding warranty, Corsair are a good bunch that offer a hassle free experience, without the need to register your products. I have worked with them on three separate occasions over DDR2 Dominators and my first HX750. When the initial attempts at resolving one of my issues were unsuccessful, I reached out to Redbeard on [H] (who also posts here every so often) and he was able to put me in touch with someone in Customer Service that made things right again. All the while, there was no mention at all about warranty validity, serial numbers, nor receipts. I always received a newly packaged replacement, and the confidence that they would have my back to make me happy in the end.

This may make me a "fanboy", but if Corsair makes it, I'm willing to weigh it more heavily in my purchasing decision based on excellent customer support alone.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14119978*
> Was curious though how do they know when we've purchased them? I'd imagine one has to keep their reciept at least?


I imagine, they probably can find a manufacturing date or batch number on the PSU itself, but really by the time you actually reach the end of the original 7 year warranty period, one (or a combination) of several things will happen:

1. It died and Corsair replaced it with a brand new unit.
2. It died and Corsair upgraded you to an entirely different PSU altogether, which would carry a new warranty.
3. It goes on to live and work well past its warranty period.
4. You upgrade at least once, if not more, on your main rig.

With how fast technology moves and how influential this forum can be, I'm willing to bet that the majority will have moved on well before their PSU's even begin to start breaking in.


----------



## HandOfAnubis

Am I missing something to join? I do not see a preferred method or applying/proof needed. I have a HX750 in my sig rig and pics to boot!


----------



## DEEBS808

Just got mine in today.Can't wait to put my build together.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14143844*
> Just got mine in today.Can't wait to put my build together.


Just saw the three gtx 580's in your sig rig!







Jealous!


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14144291*
> Just saw the three gtx 580's in your sig rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous!


Still need to purchase.Also deciding which ones to get.My first build and very :







to finally attempt one.People on this site surely help me out on some of my parts.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14144789*
> Still need to purchase.Also deciding which ones to get.My first build and very :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to finally attempt one.People on this site surely help me out on some of my parts.


First builds are awesome.







OCN was a huge help with my first build as well.


----------



## Arizonian

Is it me or is this thread not getting updates? There isn't many people on the first page and the new HX1050 isn't being represented in pic either. Hmmm?


----------



## solsamurai

Maybe Theory is on vacation.


----------



## Airrick10

I have an HX650w...please add!!


----------



## Phenom_955

HX520W owner here. Been going strong for 5 years now


----------



## Cotton

I picked up an AX1200.

I love this power supply, especially when it sounds like im tripping the breaker every time I turn my pc on!


----------



## Airrick10

Quick question... I have a corsair hx650w and i would like to know if it's powerful enough for my rig. The reason I ask is because i have a lighted keyboard by thermaltake and once in a while the keyboard back light flashes. So I'm worried that it may be because my psu is not powerful enough.

My system has everything that is on my system info although i also have 2 12in logysis cold cathode light tubes and i recently added my creative x-fi fatality pcie sound card.

Thanks!


----------



## Kosire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14152809*
> Is it me or is this thread not getting updates? There isn't many people on the first page and the new HX1050 isn't being represented in pic either. Hmmm?


Yeah, and no AX650 either..


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Quick question... I have a corsair hx650w and i would like to know if it's powerful enough for my rig. The reason I ask is because i have a lighted keyboard by thermaltake and once in a while the keyboard back light flashes. So I'm worried that it may be because my psu is not powerful enough.
> 
> My system has everything that is on my system info although i also have 2 12in logysis cold cathode light tubes and i recently added my creative x-fi fatality pcie sound card.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/1045231-phaedrus-quickndirty-psu-calculator.html

or

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

Enjoy!


----------



## Ciphre

I have a silly question, well I don't know so I'd like to learn, I'm buying my first Corsair PSU (850w) I was wondering whats the difference between AX and HX version?


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14152220*
> First builds are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN was a huge help with my first build as well.


Yep it is awesome.And people one here is great.Learned a lot in the few weeks I was here and made me picking parts easy.


----------



## Eric Barney

Sold my HX750, Now using an AX850. Put me in the AX club!


----------



## blackbalt89

I've got two HX series, an HX-750 and an HX-850.


----------



## Stileth

Put me on the list: AX750 here








http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1065151-my-new-i7-2600k-build.html


----------



## Phenom_955

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ciphre;14218529*
> I have a silly question, well I don't know so I'd like to learn, I'm buying my first Corsair PSU (850w) I was wondering whats the difference between AX and HX version?


I'd say HX is better. Corsair's newer ranges seem more and more watered down. The HX series is based on a Seasonic platform.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ciphre;14218529*
> I have a silly question, well I don't know so I'd like to learn, I'm buying my first Corsair PSU (850w) I was wondering whats the difference between AX and HX version?


The HX model is what they consider semi-modular which means that you have modular peripheral cables such as molex, SATA, and PEG connectors and non-modular cables such as EPS 12v, ATX power and 2 8-pin PEG connectors.

Where the AX is fully modular with every cable.

The AX model is easier to sleeve but for most people the extra modularity is not worth it. I found no problem hiding the non-modular cables of the HX-850 and couldn't justify the higher price for the AX.

As for the actual integrity of the unit itself I am not 100% sure which is a better unit. I can say that mine handles my 580 SLI with no problems.

Only gripe I found is that it sizzles when running high load. Kind of like the sound electricity makes. Maybe it's a cap squeal or something but from what I can see it's normal and to be honest I can't hear it over my 580s cranking.


----------



## infected rat

As I understand it the AX has slightly better efficiency versus the HX which has slightly better voltage regulation/ripple suppresion. Either unit is obviously more than fine though. It's not like either of them is even remotely deficient in any area.


----------



## SQLinsert

very happily using a new PSU here. wasn't too sure about this brand but it seems to work just fine. plus the connectors are very nice and stay seated a little bit better than my old seasonic psu. never did a build log but should take the time to post up better pics if ever the time


----------



## yanks8981

HX850 and AX850 for me!


----------



## Nova.

What about the AX650?


----------



## Infinite Jest

I have a TX750 v2 which I just bought a couple months ago with my new build, and upon installing a fan controller for my 6 case fans, the psu fan is the only audible component of my rig at idle (~1m away). My question to you all; how much more silent of a psu (at idle or near idle) would I be looking at with an AX (specifically AX850) psu vs this wind-tunnel-esque TX750? I'm trying to figure out how I can cut my losses and get rid of this thing as my roommate *****es at me about it when I have my PC on at night.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


I have a TX750 v2 which I just bought a couple months ago with my new build, and upon installing a fan controller for my 6 case fans, the psu fan is the only audible component of my rig at idle (~1m away). My question to you all; how much more silent of a psu (at idle or near idle) would I be looking at with an AX (specifically AX850) psu vs this wind-tunnel-esque TX750? I'm trying to figure out how I can cut my losses and get rid of this thing as my roommate *****es at me about it when I have my PC on at night.


Depending on your idle power draw figures, the AX series does have the feature to turn off the fan completely and run in a passive state. Check out the Anandtech review on the AX750 to see the load states and fan settings:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4011/c...-80plus-gold/5

Even with my setup, I only see 250W at idle, and I have more power hungry components. I will say an AX750 (or AX850 if you ever decide to go SLI) will be a good solution for your setup and situation.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *covertash*   Depending on your idle power draw figures, the AX series does have the feature to turn off the fan completely and run in a passive state. Check out the Anandtech review on the AX750 to see the load states and fan settings:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4011/c...-80plus-gold/5

Even with my setup, I only see 250W at idle, and I have more power hungry components. I will say an AX750 (or AX850 if you ever decide to go SLI) will be a good solution for your setup and situation.







  
Thanks for the feedback! My thinking with the AX850 is, like you said, leaving the possibility of sli open down the road. I had initially gone with a 570 card so my rationale for buying a 750w was with the conviction that I'd be buying a next gen card 1 or 2 years down the line. After a series of events (RMAs, OOS, etc.; the works...) I wound up with a 580. I wish I would have known the fan controller I installed would have quieted the case fans so much as I would have spent a few bucks more initially and grabbed the AX750. What's done is done; I'm taking a shot in the dark by contacting Corsair and inquiring (hmmm... more like begging on my hands and knees) if they would swap out my noisy psu for an AX850 (+the difference ofc). Worst comes to worst, I'll hang onto this one for a while until I catch the 850 on sale I guess. Anyway, enough with my sob-story. Thanks!

EDIT: Found it on    Amazon for $150 AR shipped (student prime ftw), should I grab it If I get no response from Corsair or do they generally go lower than that on sale elsewhere?


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;14295674*
> Thanks for the feedback! My thinking with the AX850 is, like you said, leaving the possibility of sli open down the road. I had initially gone with a 570 card so my rationale for buying a 750w was with the conviction that I'd be buying a next gen card 1 or 2 years down the line. After a series of events (RMAs, OOS, etc.; the works...) I wound up with a 580. I wish I would have known the fan controller I installed would have quieted the case fans so much as I would have spent a few bucks more initially and grabbed the AX750. What's done is done; I'm taking a shot in the dark by contacting Corsair and inquiring (hmmm... more like begging on my hands and knees) if they would swap out my noisy psu for an AX850 (+the difference ofc). Worst comes to worst, I'll hang onto this one for a while until I catch the 850 on sale I guess. Anyway, enough with my sob-story. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Found it on Amazon for $150 AR shipped (student prime ftw), should I grab it If I get no response from Corsair or do they generally go lower than that on sale elsewhere?


It's funny because I share a similar story as you.

I started with an HX750 with the same intentions as you, to keep a single card for a good long year or more. However, through a series of events, and several GPU upgrade cycles just this past year alone, I'm now sitting with an AX1200 just so I don't have to go through the doubt of not having enough power again.









For your situation, I've got my fingers crossed for you. Corsair have been a very receptive group through my experiences in working with them, so I would imagine that they would at least be willing to try to reach some sort of compromise. However, if they do decline the proposition, it looks like the current deal on Amazon is the lowest it has been in the past year:

http://camelcamelcamel.com/Corsair-Professional-High-Performance-850-Watt-CMPSU-850AX/product/B003PJ6QW4

Checking Newegg, their prices are higher overall, so I think Amazon would be your best bet at this point. And if SLI GTX 580 are in your future, I would definitely hop on that deal!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covertash;14296222*
> It's funny because I share a similar story as you.
> 
> I started with an HX750 with the same intentions as you, to keep a single card for a good long year or more. However, through a series of events, and several GPU upgrade cycles just this past year alone, I'm now sitting with an AX1200 just so I don't have to go through the doubt of not having enough power again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your situation, I've got my fingers crossed for you. Corsair have been a very receptive group through my experiences in working with them, so I would imagine that they would at least be willing to try to reach some sort of compromise. However, if they do decline the proposition, it looks like the current deal on Amazon is the lowest it has been in the past year:
> 
> http://camelcamelcamel.com/Corsair-Professional-High-Performance-850-Watt-CMPSU-850AX/product/B003PJ6QW4
> 
> Checking Newegg, their prices are higher overall, so I think Amazon would be your best bet at this point. And if SLI GTX 580 are in your future, I would definitely hop on that deal!


I'm glad to know I'm not alone.







Crossing my fingers, too.


----------



## Coolio831

Add me to the list please


----------



## Phenom_955




----------



## SQLinsert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *covertash*


I'm now sitting with an AX1200 just so I don't have to go through the doubt of not having enough power again.










It's totally awesome you have such a uber psu, but remember that standards do change and down the line that psu will be all but obsolete. But then again by that time hopefully it will be at the end of its useful life and would be time to upgrade anyhow.

If it lasts you 10 years that would be wonderful. Goes to show how paying for the right stuff is actually cheaper over time.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Well, it turns out corsair wasn't feeling me on this one... Newegg seems to be my last line of defense, then it's to Amazon and a lighter wallet!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## covert ash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SQLinsert*


It's totally awesome you have such a uber psu, but remember that standards do change and down the line that psu will be all but obsolete. But then again by that time hopefully it will be at the end of its useful life and would be time to upgrade anyhow.

If it lasts you 10 years that would be wonderful. Goes to show how paying for the right stuff is actually cheaper over time.










Haha, I guess I should reword that to say that I don't have to worry about power needs any time soon.









The main driving reason for me was to avoid having to buy yet another new PSU in under a year's time again.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


Well, it turns out corsair wasn't feeling me on this one... Newegg seems to be my last line of defense, then it's to Amazon and a lighter wallet!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear.









In my experience, Newegg has been charging more and more for power supplies, and the AX850 is no exception. If the price is right, I would stick with Amazon and not look back.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *covertash*


Haha, I guess I should reword that to say that I don't have to worry about power needs any time soon.









The main driving reason for me was to avoid having to buy yet another new PSU in under a year's time again.









Sorry to hear.









In my experience, Newegg has been charging more and more for power supplies, and the AX850 is no exception. If the price is right, I would stick with Amazon and not look back.










This is OCN, you can never have enough. I got a HX1050 to run my one GTX 580....feels damn good. I left the door open in hind sight of a second in SLI.


----------



## Xeth

Put me down for a HX1000, runs a pair of GTX 580's and a i7-920 like a boss


----------



## covert ash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


This is OCN, you can never have enough. I got a HX1050 to run my one GTX 580....feels damn good. I left the door open in hind sight of a second in SLI.










That's the same mentality that has gotten me in so much trouble lately. The spirit is willing, but the wallet and girlfriend are not complying.









Watercool or pay rent? Third GTX 580 or car payment? AX1200 or eat something other than Ramen noodles? Sadly, these are all tough choices...


----------



## SQLinsert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *covertash*


That's the same mentality that has gotten me in so much trouble lately. The spirit is willing, but the wallet and girlfriend are not complying.









Watercool or pay rent? Third GTX 580 or car payment? AX1200 or eat something other than Ramen noodles? Sadly, these are all tough choices...










I have no idea why guys let their girlfriends of wives push them around. Must be a American thing.


----------



## Phenom_955

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SQLinsert*


I have no idea why guys let their girlfriends of wives push them around. Must be a American thing.


So looking after your family is less important than computer hardware?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *covertash*


Haha, I guess I should reword that to say that I don't have to worry about power needs any time soon.









The main driving reason for me was to avoid having to buy yet another new PSU in under a year's time again.









Sorry to hear.









In my experience, Newegg has been charging more and more for power supplies, and the AX850 is no exception. If the price is right, I would stick with Amazon and not look back.










Well, I have some good and bad news/luck. Newegg agreed to take it back for a refund -restocking fee, but Amazon sold out last night of the AX850.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SQLinsert;14305293*
> I have no idea why guys let their girlfriends of wives push them around. Must be a American thing.


LOL!







Spoken like a true adolescent.

A relationship is like a dance that transcends any nationality. If you constantly step on your partner's toes, you'll be dancing by yourself.

For what it's worth, if I respect her enough, she does cool things every so often like buy me $300 worth of watercooling fittings, even though she doesn't fully understand why I need it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;14305955*
> Well, I have some good and bad news/luck. Newegg agreed to take it back for a refund -restocking fee, but Amazon sold out last night of the AX850.


Wow, you really can't catch a break huh?









It looks like you can still order it, but there will be a wait time until Amazon receives their replenishment stock. The good thing is they usually are very quick in getting new shipments in because they're such a giant operation. Plus, they do keep you informed once something is back in stock and when it officially ships. You could try the contacting their customer service to see if they can give you a better ETA, as they are pretty responsive overall.

In the end, if you have a spare or backup PSU to hold you over, it might be worth waiting. If not, it looks like Newegg may be the next best choice, as they offer the same base price before the rebate.

Microcenter may be something local for you to check out, but sadly they have jacked the price back up on the AX850, and I don't know how far away you are from the Fairfax location. This wouldn't be my first choice, however, if you need it *now* you do pay extra for it, but that will at least get you up and running soon:

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0341445


----------



## Sir Beregond

Just bought an AX1200W. Overkill for now, but plan to get more drives and crossfire some higher end cards in the future.


----------



## MGX1016

Sign me up HX 620 powering i7 2600k I love it.


----------



## BarryBadrinath

Sign me up also. I bought an AX1200 last week to replace a dead Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200. I love the AX1200. I will be adding a third 6950 when I can find a unlocked reference model.


----------



## OCeaN

Can I join? I have an HX750.


----------



## BigEarlthePearl

Add me as well...just picked up a HX750 to replace a Cooler Master Silent Pro 700w - -it worked fine btw. I can't wait to switch my graphics to a 6970 Crossfire so I can run 3rd monitor on 47" lcd (extended desktop not necessarily eyefinity)


----------



## g.androider

I just have a question to you all the owner of AX-series. I'm interested in to AX-750 but curious about the modular cables that come with it. Are they all flat-cables or mixed with sleeved cables?

Thx..


----------



## Kyronn94

Another HX650 over here









Uploaded a pic too!


----------



## Stensby

Proud owner of a beautiful AX850!


----------



## mcg75

Owner of an ax-750 here. Can't beat a Corsair psu!


----------



## Mad Pistol

HX-750 here. Dead silent, and rock solid stable. Can't beat Corsair quality.


----------



## m0ns13ur

Just got a HX-650 to finish off my build, works like a dream!
I'd like to be added to the club please.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

HX850 here, add me too!!


----------



## GizmoDuck

I am always down to be a part of another club!


----------



## Arizonian

This seems to be a dead thread. The OP hasn't added anyone in a looooong time. Can anyone validate that "Theory" even still exsists on OCN? Would be great if a moderator can chime in.


----------



## Kreeker

Does corsair accept every RMA request?

Earlier I sent them an RMA request for my 850hx due to a loose power cable and "stuttering" that I think is due to the psu. They sent me an email about hour later stating they had accepted my RMA request. I would much rather them try to troubleshoot the problem with me, or at least write a personalized response acknowledging the problems I had stated. Am I being over dramatic here? I do not want to have my rig down for weeks and pay for shipping back forth, just to have them send it back in the same condition......


----------



## covert ash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


Does corsair accept every RMA request?

Earlier I sent them an RMA request for my 850hx due to a loose power cable and "stuttering" that I think is due to the psu. They sent me an email about hour later stating they had accepted my RMA request. I would much rather them try to troubleshoot the problem with me, or at least write a personalized response acknowledging the problems I had stated. Am I being over dramatic here? I do not want to have my rig down for weeks and pay for shipping back forth, just to have them send it back in the same condition......


I don't know if they actually do accept every RMA, but I'm sure there is a certain amount of discretion used or else they would go bankrupt just doing RMA's alone.

Regarding the down time, you can contact them again to see if they will work with you to have a PSU sent to you first. I had to do this once with a set of RAM, so they took my credit card information and put a temporary hold on it. Once they received my dead set, the hold was removed, and overall down time was kept to a minimum.

In my experience, Corsair has also paid for shipping both ways - at least they have for me the few times I have had an RMA with them and asked.

Personally, I think their method of customer service is by far the best in the business. They don't waste your time in going over unnecessary troubleshooting steps that you may have already stated that you performed, and instead skip to replacement whereas a majority of other companies will do anything to avoid arriving to this step.

I think you're in good hands.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *covertash*


I don't know if they actually do accept every RMA, but I'm sure there is a certain amount of discretion used or else they would go bankrupt just doing RMA's alone.

Regarding the down time, you can contact them again to see if they will work with you to have a PSU sent to you first. I had to do this once with a set of RAM, so they took my credit card information and put a temporary hold on it. Once they received my dead set, the hold was removed, and overall down time was kept to a minimum.

In my experience, Corsair has also paid for shipping both ways - at least they have for me the few times I have had an RMA with them and asked.

Personally, I think their method of customer service is by far the best in the business. They don't waste your time in going over unnecessary troubleshooting steps that you may have already stated that you performed, and instead skip to replacement whereas a majority of other companies will do anything to avoid arriving to this step.

I think you're in good hands.










Really appreciate the comment, made me feel a lot better. I think you are actually right about them paying for shipping both ways!!!!!

What excuse should I use for not being able to have downtime?


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14703583*
> Really appreciate the comment, made me feel a lot better. I think you are actually right about them paying for shipping both ways!!!!!
> 
> What excuse should I use for not being able to have downtime?


The computer that had the memory issues was my girlfriend's workstation. She needed it at the time to do her graphic design work and couldn't afford any more down time (as this was the second time the RAM went bad within a few months time in between). This was actually the truth, so Corsair obliged and made the offer to do the advanced RMA.

I'm not sure what you can tell them exactly, but if it's your only computer and you need it to do important work, maybe they can do the same for you.


----------



## chrischoi




----------



## ht_addict

AX1200 in da house.


----------



## Sneakybastard

Proud owner of an AX850!


----------



## bulmung

Just put in my AX750 and it is making a hissing noise. will this go away, or did I just get a bad unit?


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulmung;15077731*
> Just put in my AX750 and it is making a hissing noise. will this go away, or did I just get a bad unit?


That most definitely isn't normal. My AX750 isn't making a sound. Its dead silent. I haven't heard a single sound - not even the smallest or tiniest imaginable sound from my unit since I installed it back in January. You should probably return it for a replacement or RMA it. This sorta thing is extremely rare with Corsair's PSU - especially their AX Series.


----------



## bulmung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;15077800*
> That most definitely isn't normal. My AX750 isn't making a sound. Its dead silent. I haven't heard a single sound - not even the smallest or tiniest imaginable sound from my unit since I installed it back in January. You should probably return it for a replacement or RMA it. This sorta thing is extremely rare with Corsair's PSU - especially their AX Series.


This is what i am thinking. My hx 850 was dead silent, and I never had an issue. Sucks because my new system is in a TJ08b-e case and to get the 8pin/24pin power cables out i have to almost take apart my whole system.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulmung;15077837*
> This is what i am thinking. My hx 850 was dead silent, and I never had an issue. Sucks because *my new system is in a TJ08b-e case* and to get the 8pin/24pin power cables out i have to almost take apart my whole system.


Do you have pics of this build? I'm thinking about building a system using this case in the coming year. Thanks!


----------



## bulmung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15077992*
> Do you have pics of this build? I'm thinking about building a system using this case in the coming year. Thanks!


On Wednesday I will take some pics when I have time and proper lighting. I'll shoot you a PM to them, then. The case is amazing and fits my noctua d14 and 6970 Lightning perfectly. only problem is to get in and replace anything requires taking a lot of stuff apart.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulmung;15078065*
> On Wednesday I will take some pics when I have time and proper lighting. I'll shoot you a PM to them, then. The case is amazing and fits my noctua d14 and 6970 Lightning perfectly. only problem is to get in and replace anything requires taking a lot of stuff apart.


Thanks a ton! That will be very helpful.


----------



## bulmung

It sounds like the hissing is going away. its only been on for the last 2 hours, so maybe its dust in the fan bearing working its way out.


----------



## eatRAMEN

If this club is still happening > AX750.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eatRAMEN*


If this club is still happening > AX750.


I'd have to say 'no' it's not. No updates, though OP is active viewing OCN he's MIA on his thread he/she started. No "Theory" to update.

I got mine months ago, still no action of updates. It's still sort of a good place to ask questions about Corsair's PSU's but that's about it.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


I'd have to say 'no' it's not. No updates, though OP is active viewing OCN he's MIA on his thread he/she started. No "Theory" to update.

I got mine months ago, still no action of updates. It's still sort of a good place to ask questions about Corsair's PSU's but that's about it.


What else do (can) you do in a PSU club?







besides ask questions I mean.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


What else do (can) you do in a PSU club?







besides ask questions I mean.


Brag about how many watts it took to pop the circuit breaker in your house?


----------



## andynolife

Never know there's a club for my AX.

Added me in for my AX1200, thanks.


----------



## Scorpion49

So my AX1200 started having some nasty coil whine... it sounds like a teapot is boiling in the bottom of my case. I'm almost regretting trading in my AX850 for it.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


So my AX1200 started having some nasty coil whine... it sounds like a teapot is boiling in the bottom of my case. I'm almost regretting trading in my AX850 for it.


How long have you had it? RMA time to Corsair?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


How long have you had it? RMA time to Corsair?


About 2 weeks. Its just outside of its 15 day return window to the store, naturally. I'm not sure if I prefer to just deal with the noise or RMA it and not have a rig for however long it takes to get a new one.


----------



## solsamurai

I just had to RMA one of my HDD's and Western Digital sent me an advance replacement before I sent out the dead one. As long as I sent out the dead drive within 30 days no charge was made to my card. Maybe Corsair has an option like that as well. That way you don't have to go as long without your rig.


----------



## Jingiko

Hey guys, I just recently picked up an AX1200

I just finished the diagram for anyone whos interested in using it as a reference when you guys sleeve your cables.

This should work for AX 750/850/1200

+REP appreciated :] please PM me if you have any specific questions.

NOTE: If you are going to sleeve your 24PIN connector you need to put two +3.3V wires together(form a Y) from each connector(10pin connector & 14pin connector) going out toward PIN #13 on your mobo, or else it may refuse to boot/OC due to not enough current.

ALSO NOT RESPONSIBLE for anyone who damages their equipment due to using this guide.

Enjoi!


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15152597*
> I just had to RMA one of my HDD's and Western Digital sent me an advance replacement before I sent out the dead one. As long as I sent out the dead drive within 30 days no charge was made to my card. Maybe Corsair has an option like that as well. That way you don't have to go as long without your rig.


Corsair do have advance RMA, I had to do that for my SSD and HX620. They sent me a brand new HX650 instead.


----------



## Anth0789

Just purchased a Corsair AX1200 from OCN member.

Finally will have a modular PSU and will be able to SLI now.


----------



## Kreeker

Well it seems that after going through my second RMA this 850hx finally has a solid connection where the power cable from the wall is connected to the psu. Lets hope this also solves my "stuttering" problems.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*


Corsair do have advance RMA, I had to do that for my SSD and HX620. They sent me a brand new HX650 instead.


Nice.


----------



## Anth0789

Here is a pic of mine:


----------



## Malici0us

I just got AX 850w - Performce like a charm!


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Count me in. I have HX850.


----------



## cre3d

Thinking about upgrading to the AX850, anyone know how it stacks up against the Cooler Master 1000W Silent Pro GOLD? I'm particularly concerned about cap whine which I've heard is quite possible with the corsair psu's whereas I haven't been able to find a single report of the same on the Cooler Master. Thoughts?


----------



## Nosty

Was worried about that here as well, recently (few days ago) got my AX750 & no issues at all, love the silent fan feature.
No cap whine, but i'll admit from reading the web it does sort of seem like it's a random thing if you'll end up with one that whines or not.
Obviously you'll rarely find posts/videos about people who post how it's not whining so might want to take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## shadoweyeone

Just completed my first build, went with alot of corsair prducts, one of which is the HX1050. so far very clean power and no hiccups. looks good in the system


----------



## chinmi

count me in, just purchased an AX 1200 to power my hd6990 + gtx460 hybrid physx combo...


----------



## b0z0

Anyone know where I can order a new set of cables for my AX750? I've contacted Corsair and still haven't received a response. I'm wanting to sleeve my cables for a micro build I'm doing.

Thanks


----------



## twm.7

Count me in !

Inside w/o flash:








Inside w/ flash:









I'll redo the cable management when sleeving the PSU.
I still don't know which color I'll get. Maybe some Blue and DarkGrey, what do you think ?


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d;15347245*
> Thinking about upgrading to the AX850, anyone know how it stacks up against the Cooler Master 1000W Silent Pro GOLD? I'm particularly concerned about cap whine which I've heard is quite possible with the corsair psu's whereas I haven't been able to find a single report of the same on the Cooler Master. Thoughts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosty;15348293*
> Was worried about that here as well, recently (few days ago) got my AX750 & no issues at all, love the silent fan feature.
> No cap whine, but i'll admit from reading the web it does sort of seem like it's a random thing if you'll end up with one that whines or not.
> Obviously you'll rarely find posts/videos about people who post how it's not whining so might want to take that with a grain of salt.


Go figure, my PSU came in, got it all wired up... nasty nasty cap whine







Gonna have to RMA, it's way too loud and obnoxious to deal with. Here are some pics in the rig.


----------



## CarFreak302

Hey there guys, just wondering if any of you have contacted Corsair about replacement cables. I sent an e-mail to the designated address about 2 weeks ago and have had no reply. I was just wondering if this was normal and they show up on my doorstep after a period of time or if they e-mail back to confirm or deny the request.
On a second note, has anyone had issues with the AX850 over heating during intense gaming? My rig shut off during a game, I assumed it to by my 570 dying, but I just read somewhere that the AX series has fan profile issues that let it over heat. Didn't know if that was true or not.
Thanks!


----------



## legend999

My HX-620 rock solid for 6 years!


----------



## mothow

Me wants in me loves my HX850w and my TX850 sorry i dont hvae an AX


----------



## Juanchioo

my ax1200 is making a high pitched vibrating noise


----------



## 2slick4u

AX850 owner


----------



## tarpon31

Corsair HX650 owner here.

This power supply has continued to amaze me with how quite and stable it is.

This is also the first modular unit I have used and this has been a nice feature for me.

Honestly I have never used any other highend psu's to compare to this one but compared to other budget/cheaper alternatives I have used in the past this one is a clear cut better unit and proves to me that you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Dustin1

AX850 here, will upload a pic or two when I get off work!


----------



## Instynx

I have both an HX850 and an AX850. Originally bought the HX for my new rig, then decided I wanted the AX for the fact that its fully modular and it's slightly smaller (I have a Lian Li PC-A05NB case... it's small.) The HX fits, barely, and I have it in my rig now as I'm in the process of sleeving and shortening the cables on the AX. But I have a question about the 24pin layout (I'm afraid I might have messed something up but I'm not sure) and rather than post it here, check out and reply to the post I made earlier about it please. Thank you!

Pics of the AX (pre-sleeve job of course):


----------



## SirWaWa

HX850 and HX1050 here


----------



## kaiju

RMA'ed my HX620W and got a HX650W.

Amazingly good customer service from Corsair.


----------



## Smirnoff

Yeah, that's what they replace RMA'ed HX520 and 620s with, as they're long since EOL and stocks probably depleted. All the better for the customer in the end.


----------



## Iraklis

reporting in!


----------



## Xclock

AX1200 owner









"updated automatically every 5 minutes" ?????????????


----------



## OverClocker55

Ive got a HX850


----------



## greg1184

AX1200 owner here.


----------



## Makron666

HX-650 Here.


----------



## Nickw

Anyone interested in upgrading from a ax850 and want to sell to me pm. I love them and need one


----------



## dVeLoPe

I just bought an AX850 and was wondering if someone could point me to the fellow that was making custom skins logos or whatever he was calling it for THESE CORSAIR PSU's thnks!!!


----------



## regles

You can find the custom corsair psu stickers at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1070408/custom-psu-sticker-thread/0_20


----------



## staryoshi

Can anyone offer any sort of comparison figures for the efficiency and noise level profiles of the HX850 and AX650? I'm considering selling my trustworthy HX850 and going forward with a shorter, lower-wattage unit with higher efficiency and a more modular design.


----------



## regles

Efficiency figures for the AX650: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX650/5.html
Efficiency and noise figures for the AX650: http://vr-zone.com/articles/corsair-ax650-psu-review/14171-5.html

Efficiency figures for the HX850: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/21613-corsair-professional-hx850-850w-power-supply-review-9.html
Efficiency and noise figures for the HX850: http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/psu/18812-corsair-hx850-power-supply-put-test-good-it/?page=5


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> Efficiency figures for the AX650: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX650/5.html
> Efficiency and noise figures for the AX650: http://vr-zone.com/articles/corsair-ax650-psu-review/14171-5.html
> Efficiency figures for the HX850: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/21613-corsair-professional-hx850-850w-power-supply-review-9.html
> Efficiency and noise figures for the HX850: http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/psu/18812-corsair-hx850-power-supply-put-test-good-it/?page=5


Thanks. I'd have looked them up myself but I'm neck-deep in moderately high-level Calculus right now... I love math... but not this kind


----------



## rudderz666

:thumb:Hi there wondered if any 1 can help i have the HX620 an its works fine no problem but when I'm stress testing my pc while trying to find stable over-clock I'm getting a little concerned that i can hear a high pitched noise coming from the psu but only i can seem to hear it :-/ i asked few ppl to have a listen and only a few can hear it.. Im guessing it must be the psu as everything els is the same an iv only just changed to this 1 cheers XD


----------



## Mad Pistol

This thread has been dead for a month. Time to resurrect it.

HX 750 here.


----------



## esCob4r

I have myself a Corsair HX1000


----------



## rudderz666

i thouz that too







i posted over a month ago and still no help just figgered no 1 was using it no more glad to see some ppl are still about


----------



## thenk83

Add me! My AX750.


----------



## John`

Hey guys I have a HX620



On a side note: If I RMA this drive what would be its replacement if non of these are in stock? The hx650?


----------



## Decoman

I also have a HX620 power supply unit.









All seem well with it and this PSU is now close to having been in use for five years. According to Asus monitoring software the 5V rail seem to dip down from 5.000 to 4.960 V. 12V rail lie at 12.192 V and 3.3 rail lie at 3.360-3.376 V.

Not sure really if buying a new PSU after all these years is recommened or not, because the one I have has worked well as far as I can tell. With my old overclocked quad core Q6600, the load has been around 50-60% of PSU's capacity at most.

I recently bought an extension chord for the 8 pin power header, so that it could run behind the motherboard and not across it on top.


----------



## SunBakedEmoKid

Got an AX850. See sig rig for image


----------



## TheDoc46

Add me, I have an AX750.... Unfortunately it had a low 3.3v rail.. So it's on its way back to Corsair as I type this. Frizzled my previous mobo, and started creating havoc on this one.. But its all good now.. Looking forward to getting its replacement, since i spend about 80% on idle, it'll nice to not have any fan running !


----------



## saint19

Can I join?


----------



## Levesque

I have 3 Corsair PSUs at home in 3 computers: AX1200, AX850 and HX1000.


----------



## Kamahl85

New member here, with ax 850.


----------



## StormProtocol

please add me to this club as well







gotta





















*LOVE*





















Corsair.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Can I join? Corsair HX 850









Pics in my sig rig


----------



## mattyp

Can someone who bought way more than they need in a PSU join? Reppin the AX1200 on a system that draws less than 600W w00t w00t!


----------



## LostZombie

Can I get added to the list? Running a HX850


----------



## Aventadoor

Those Corsair sleeved cables bundle, are they any longer? or can work as extension cable?
My HX1050s cables arent long enough to reach the graphics cards...


----------



## LostZombie

If you're talking about the pci-e modular cables they give you im pretty sure they're the same length as the one that comes already in the psu. As for using it as an extension I don't see why you couldn't if it's the same wattage.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Hi guys, HX1050 Owner here


----------



## CreeperK1d

*ADD ME!!!*

I have a corsair HX650


----------



## homestyle

Do the AX series models buzz or humm or have any other type of electrical noise?


----------



## Ardalista

I just brought an AX1200 and installed in it my machine...


----------



## solsamurai

My HX650 is doing just fine after 1.5 years.


----------



## nezff

quick question guys. How easy or hard is it to sleeve the Corsair AX 850? Double wires, Y wires etc...? Any obstacles. Ive heard they were easy, but wanted to ask here first.


----------



## Gunderman456

Add me to the Corsair AX owner's club! Go here for build Log/Pics;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302993/computer-building-pleasure-angst


----------



## Levesque

Just exchanged my noisy Antec HCP-1200 for a brand new Corsair AX1200i. Love it!









Software is surprisingly useful.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> quick question guys. How easy or hard is it to sleeve the Corsair AX 850? Double wires, Y wires etc...? Any obstacles. Ive heard they were easy, but wanted to ask here first.


anybody?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> anybody?


Do you mean the little bit of wire to make the 6 pin pci-e plug 8 pin???


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Do you mean the little bit of wire to make the 6 pin pci-e plug 8 pin???


Im just wondering if the AX850 is easy to sleeve? Im asking because I know seasonic has some crazy twiested wires in the 24 pin, two wires in one hole etc..


----------



## Ardalista

yeah the corsair has some similar quirks...

here is a very good guide which should help take away some of the learning curve...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1175308/sleeving-the-beginners-guide


----------



## nezff

i see, so basically, corsair has the same double wires


----------



## Chorrbs

HX650


----------



## rexbinary

Hi all! Please add me! Thanks!


Build Complete! by rexbinary, on Flickr


----------



## MA573R0FWAR

Proud owner of an HX650W. Great unit. Please add me!


----------



## AusNorman

Hx750w here


----------



## PCWargamer

I have the AX850. Good PSU. Sign me up.


----------



## Essenbe

How do you join? I have an AX850 and an HX750.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Hi all! Please add me! Thanks!
> 
> Build Complete! by rexbinary, on Flickr


Hi I noticed I haven't been added to the spreadsheet, so I though I would post again. Thanks all!


----------



## MA573R0FWAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Hi I noticed I haven't been added to the spreadsheet, so I though I would post again. Thanks all!


No one has been recently. Turns out the OP hasn't been active in this thread for ages.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MA573R0FWAR*
> 
> No one has been recently. Turns out the OP hasn't been active in this thread for ages.


Ah another zombie club eh? Ah well life happens so I understand. Thanks for letting me know. Maybe someone will volunteer to take this club over for the OP. I know the Mechanical Keyboard Club just got a new leader as it was zombied as well.


----------



## Markerx

need the ax sleeved red cables by corsair please pm me if you have a set that you want to get rid of


----------



## takman79

i am thinking about picking up the AX850...but have seen a lot of posts and youtube videos about a whining noise from the psu....and i am bit worried about that


----------



## Essenbe

I haven't seen those reports or videos, or I may not have bought one. But, I have an AX850, and have not had problems at all from it. Mine is absolutely quiet. You can't hear it at all.


----------



## takman79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I haven't seen those reports or videos, or I may not have bought one. But, I have an AX850, and have not had problems at all from it. Mine is absolutely quiet. You can't hear it at all.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I currently have an AX850 in my rig. I also have an unopened AX1200 I'll probably sell or something.


----------



## Markerx

I'm looking to buy the ax sleeved red cables

let me know if anyone has them for sale!!!

http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories/professional-series-ax850-ax750-ax650-individually-sleeved-modular-cables-red.html


----------



## Psykoboy2

I grabbed an AX850 for my new build. Will be putting it all together tomorrow night. Any specific tips for the build when using the AX series?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takman79*
> 
> i am thinking about picking up the AX850...but have seen a lot of posts and youtube videos about a whining noise from the psu....and i am bit worried about that


I have an AX850 and have never heard that - or even about that being a problem....I love it myself as it is a very good and quiet PSU.


----------



## rhinitis

My Scream Machine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2508974


----------



## MA573R0FWAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takman79*
> 
> i am thinking about picking up the AX850...but have seen a lot of posts and youtube videos about a whining noise from the psu....and i am bit worried about that


I don't think that problem is at all that common. Not these days anyway. The AX850 is a great power supply. I doubt you will have any problems with it.


----------



## senna89

*HELP PLEASE*
Is the new HX 80gold series better than AX series like internal build quality and performance ?

The new HX750 Gold is a good product or suffers to some known problems ?
I'm searcing a realiable and durable product whitout any issues / defect.

I'm speaking about this :


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *HELP PLEASE*
> Is the new HX 80gold series better than AX series like internal build quality and performance ?
> The new HX750 Gold is a good product or suffers to some known problems ?
> I'm searcing a realiable and durable product whitout any issues / defect.
> I'm speaking about this :


NOBODY ?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> NOBODY ?


I think the manufacturer's site will have the info you need. I think they are both very good, but that the AX are slightly better than the HX. You will do well with either of them really.

Also, try doing a Google search for reviews of each for even more exact info.


----------



## MA573R0FWAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *HELP PLEASE*
> Is the new HX 80gold series better than AX series like internal build quality and performance ?
> The new HX750 Gold is a good product or suffers to some known problems ?
> I'm searcing a realiable and durable product whitout any issues / defect.
> I'm speaking about this :


The AX series have better ripple suppression as far as I know.


----------



## Face76

I had an odd issue with an AX-750. Whenever something else on the same outlet was turned on or off, my sound would stop working and the PC would lock up at the shutdown screen. Being that the outlets are new, the PC is connected to an online UPS, and only 300 watts were used between the PC and other items on the same outlet, it's not an issue on my end. I swapped it out for an old PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750(silencer my a$$) and there are no more issues except for a much louder PC fan. Anyone else experience anything similar with this PS? Being that it's only 8 months old, I'll be filling out a RMA form shortly.


----------



## itinerant

Proud owner here... just replaced the HX850 in my main rig with the AX850.

No performance increase, etc... just wanted to upgrade the PSU in my media PC (by upgrading the PSU in the main rig!)

The evil thing about Corsair is now i'm obsessed with buying the sleeved cables.

Anyway, thought I'd drop a line... love Corsair products! (The HX850 served me faithfully with no issues for the last 2 years)


----------



## croseiv

HX850 Owner here. Seems like a great PSU to me. I will admit that I have been eying the AX1200i though.


----------



## threatD

How hard is it to sleeve a non-modular power supply? I want to sleeve the 24 pin in my HX650


----------



## _TRU_

i was thinking of getting an ax. would the corsair single cables look nice?


----------



## Solstice11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *threatD*
> 
> How hard is it to sleeve a non-modular power supply? I want to sleeve the 24 pin in my HX650


It can be an involved process but here is a comprehensive guide on the forums by Lutro0: Lutro0's Video Sleeving Guide Series A quick warning however, *you can void the warranty of your PSU if you want a clean professional look.*

Another option is if you have a case where you can hide the main wire out of sight you could buy a 12 inch extension that is sleeved from the same guy here: Lutro0 Customs Sleeved Extension Service This will keep your warranty in place while basically achieving the same look.









Also on a side note if you want the other presleeved cables, SATA, 4-Pin, 8-Pin CPU and PCIe. Corsair sells Red, Blue, Black and White cables for the *HX*, *AX*, *AXi* and *TX-M* Series of PSUs here: Corsair Power Supply Accessories


----------



## Hasdrubal

Proud owner of a Corsair AX-750 here:


----------



## MA573R0FWAR

My HX650W is a nice power supply, but with my overclocked 2500k and overclocked dual 6870's, I have a feeling it is struggling slightly. Really wouldn't mind an AX760i, but it is not for sale in my country yet (New Zealand)


----------



## Arizonian

Anyone know if the modular cables between the AX850 & the AX1200 are inter-changeable?

I have an AX850 and I wanted to unplug the cables & swap out the PSU only without having to re-wire?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Anyone know if the modular cables between the AX850 & the AX1200 are inter-changeable?
> I have an AX850 and I wanted to unplug the cables & swap out the PSU only without having to re-wire?


Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Just got my belated Christmas gift to myself today from the lovely brown truck! After reading the reviews on this this over and over, I've never been so excited for a new PSU ever! I actually haven't bougthen myself a new PSU around 6-8 years as my last 3 PSU's were Antec and they kept getting replaced under warranty from failures.

They were good PSU's all around but I thought it was time to put something nicer in my system and have something thats ready for SLI should I ever need to do it, not to mention after seeing Corsairs sleeved PSU kits, I just had to have one! Got for a screaming deal on Newegg last for $150 after promo and MIR. The full modular is SOOOO nice, this thing puts my Antec to utter shame.

Now I just have to hope Corsair doesn't take freaking forever to release the generation 2 cables for these as I wanna finish up my new case project soon


----------



## m0n5t3r

Corsair AX1200
Next year Corsair AX1200i


----------



## jpdaballa

Proud owner of two corsair HX1050w PSU's

first build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1343440/build-log-project-hitman/0_100


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Just got my belated Christmas gift to myself today from the lovely brown truck! After reading the reviews on this this over and over, I've never been so excited for a new PSU ever! I actually haven't bougthen myself a new PSU around 6-8 years as my last 3 PSU's were Antec and they kept getting replaced under warranty from failures.
> 
> They were good PSU's all around but I thought it was time to put something nicer in my system and have something thats ready for SLI should I ever need to do it, not to mention after seeing Corsairs sleeved PSU kits, I just had to have one! Got for a screaming deal on Newegg last for $150 after promo and MIR. The full modular is SOOOO nice, this thing puts my Antec to utter shame.
> 
> Now I just have to hope Corsair doesn't take freaking forever to release the generation 2 cables for these as I wanna finish up my new case project soon
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That psu looks awsome *Binary Ecyrb*. You are going to love this psu more than the others as they are quality built and perform great.









...hey, how did my cat get in your pictures....?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Only thing iv'e really noticed is that I can hear fan somewhat compared to my old Antec, so I dunno what the big deal is with everyone loving the San Ace fans these come with *shrug*


----------



## Nebacanezer

I'd like to be added to the club, pic of my AX 750 can be found in my sig rig


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Hi all! Please add me! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Build Complete! by rexbinary, on Flickr


I just noticed it seems I was never added to the club. Could I please join? Thanks!


----------



## BeattieGFC

Where's the best/cheapest place in the UK to get an AX750?


----------



## MA573R0FWAR

Here's another picture of my computer using the HX650. I am going to upgrade to an AX760i when they are finally available for purchase here in New Zealand. They are starting to pop up in a few stores now, just aren't in stock yet.


----------



## BeattieGFC

Ordered myself an AX850


----------



## minicooper1

cables of AX1200 are good for the AX750?


----------



## MA573R0FWAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minicooper1*
> 
> cables of AX1200 are good for the AX750?


Pretty sure the AX1200 cables are incompatible with the AX750/850. The 2 power supplies both use a different OEM from each other. The AX1200 is Flextronics and the AX750/850 are Seasonic.


----------



## MA573R0FWAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeattieGFC*
> 
> Ordered myself an AX850


Nice. One of the best 850w PSU's on the market that. Can't go wrong with it. I'm liking your choice in case too


----------



## BeattieGFC

Arrived today









Can I get added to the owners club please?


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeattieGFC*
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get added to the owners club please?


You're gonna love it!


----------



## deathsniper

Ok add me







this is a bad pic,but i took it 3 months ago







.


----------



## Solstice11

I just realized that I haven't join the club yet. Time to remedy that:

My HX1050 in my system


----------



## Airrick10

So I want to get rid of the cable that has the molex connectors and I just bought a sata power extension with 4 sata power connectors. My question is that if it's ok to power 2 ssds, 2 hdd's, a fan controller and an led strip with one sata power cable (3 sata power connectors) +extension (4 extra sata power connectors)?


----------



## Dhirrac+

I'm looking to replace my HX620 soon, it's still in good condition though. What should i get? Want a fully modular one.


----------



## Pavo

Hi,

If I want to buy extension cables can they be any 4 pin, 6 pin, or 8 pin cables? I noticed that corsair has cable sets that have lettering on them for what series of psu's they are for, but does that really matter? As long as the cable fits and has same connectors it should be fine?

thanks


----------



## Solstice11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavo*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If I want to buy extension cables can they be any 4 pin, 6 pin, or 8 pin cables? I noticed that corsair has cable sets that have lettering on them for what series of psu's they are for, but does that really matter? As long as the cable fits and has same connectors it should be fine?
> 
> thanks


As long as they are extensions that plug into the cords coming out of the Power Supply. NOT into the Power Supply itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhirrac+*
> 
> I'm looking to replace my HX620 soon, it's still in good condition though. What should i get? Want a fully modular one.


If you still want a Corsair PSU then you want an AX or AXi series Power Supply


----------



## Pavo

Thanks for the reply.

So do I have to buy the hx/thx specified cables for the hx1050? So either I sleeve them myself or pay for the whole set sleeved since I don't see sleeved separate cables. I also need longer cables. So these
are no good? http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_804_887_936&products_id=28556

I was thinking it might be easier (and cheaper if you count time involved in the work) to get braided extensions instead of doing the sleeving or buying a whole kit when in reality I just need 5-6 of those cables at most.

So for instance instead of messing around trying to sleeve the 24 pin atx I was just thinking of buying http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_804_887_936&products_id=28632 and that would give me that clean look inside the case. I also have a freaking monster case now (Elysium just came in today!) and will probably need extensions for the ssd, hd's, and other stuff.
I really just need 3 of the molex extensions for use with fans, fan controller, pump and such. I probably need 2 of the extensions to power my ssd, 2 hd's, and 2 blue ray/dvd drives. So obviously a whole set is over kill. I can't even find individual cables on their site, only sets of them.

Any suggestions are welcome and I just though extensions while serving their purpose could also be used as a "cheap" way to get braiding at the same time. I don't want to waste money on their whole set, or sleeving heatshrink and time involved, when I can use that money to get braided extensions that will serve dual purposes.

Thanks


----------



## Solstice11

Both of those cables are fine because the attach to the wires already coming out of your Power Supply. If you were to buy the whole wire kit from Corsair those are replacement cables, and I believe that they are the same length. I would say if you wanted to achieve the sleeved look without the work and need the longer cables just use those extensions.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solstice11*
> 
> Both of those cables are fine because the attach to the wires already coming out of your Power Supply. If you were to buy the whole wire kit from Corsair those are replacement cables, and I believe that they are the same length. I would say if you wanted to achieve the sleeved look without the work and need the longer cables just use those extensions.


Thanks man. I see exactly what you mean. I guess to plug the extensions directly to the psu you would have to compare the pin layout and make sure it matches? If I understand correctly why you can't just plug in any cable into any psu. I would assume that if the pin layout is the same it might be safe to plug in directly to the psu? I saw another post where a guy did that for his ax860 I think and used wires from the axi 860 after comparing the pin layout. (btw +rep)


----------



## Solstice11

It's the connection that's the issue Corsair uses a different connection for the cord to the power supply. An extension plugs into the cord itself not the power supply.

Like so:

Power Supply>Cable>Extention

Not like:

Power Supply>Extention

I wish I had a picture to better explain but I can't seem to find one.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solstice11*
> 
> It's the connection that's the issue Corsair uses a different connection for the cord to the power supply. An extension plugs into the cord itself not the power supply.
> 
> Like so:
> 
> Power Supply>Cable>Extention
> 
> Not like:
> 
> Power Supply>Extention
> 
> I wish I had a picture to better explain but I can't seem to find one.


See if this helps. all kinds to choose from http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=nzxt+24+pin+extension


----------



## senna89

the AX760 / 860 products in "Hybrid mode" is true that are fanless since 70% of power ?
70% is not excessive for passive mode ? And this is the only condition or the fan can turn on in others situations ? if so, which ?
*
Do not risks to overheat or damaged, specially in summer ?*


----------



## CaelanB

Absolutely love my Corsair HX 750



It give great performance and is a beauty to look at


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

May I join the club?


----------



## senna89

i know that HX series 750/850 have a not perfect overload protection system


----------



## rc dude

I have a question. I just received my hx750 in the mail today, and was eager to test it out. So i do the paper clip jumper method, and hook up the fan that came with my case to the molex connector. I turned it on, and then heard the fan come on. I looked it up and found out that the fan will turn off a little while after being turned on, so i decide to leave it on to make sure it will turn off. Long story short, i come back a couple minutes later, the molex fan is still running(the internal fan was off), but when i go to move the fan the molex fan wires instantly melt and start smoking. I immediately turned it off, and unplugged the fan, but I'm wondering what could have caused this. Was it just a bad fan? or does it have something to do with my PSU? Thanks for your help


----------



## Solstice11

I would contact Corsair with an RMA request. Here's the link: http://www.corsair.com/support/technicalsupport/


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Or contact newegg if you got it thru newegg. Newegg is quicker with RMAs than Corsair is. Also, I wouldnt mention any "paperclip method".


----------



## rc dude

Ok, but is there any way to test if it was the psu or just a short in the fan? Because the fan was just a cheap one that came with my case.


----------



## tnt0325

have the AX750 and love it


----------



## spikexp

Got my new ax760 for a week now... I had hope the whining would go away sooner...
After 2 bad tx750 now I really hope I won't need to rma this one too.

I like the fan that doesn't start in hybrid.

What is weird it that Hardware Monitor read the 12v as 12.42v and my motherboard software read it as 12.30v


----------



## Radmanhs

i would like to join

my ax850


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

I dont think the OP has checked this thread in quite some time.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Just noticed this thread.

Got me a HX850 last year for my Opitmus Prime Rig. I love it!

BTW, what is the point of a AX? You HAVE to use the 24-Pin anyways, why have it Modular? lol


----------



## Essenbe

Some older motherboards only have a 20 pin ATX Power. With it modded like that, it can be used on either. The same with the EPS 8 pin connector. Some boards will only have a 4 pin connector, so it can be used with either board.

With the AX being modular, If you have to RMA the PSU, you can just disconnect the cables and reconnect them when you get the RMA back. Much easier than re wiring. That's my only reason, there may be others too.


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Some older motherboards only have a 20 pin ATX Power. With it modded like that, it can be used on either. The same with the EPS 8 pin connector. Some boards will only have a 4 pin connector, so it can be used with either board.
> 
> With the AX being modular, If you have to RMA the PSU, you can just disconnect the cables and reconnect them when you get the RMA back. Much easier than re wiring. That's my only reason, there may be others too.


you can use it if you have something like a dual psu system, when you dont need the second 24-pin too


----------



## devilhead

I have AX1200i, so i can join the club?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Currently I own Two HX850 and One AX850..... I just received my AX850 a few days ago and didn't even think about not being able to get a Sleeved AX850 24-pin ATX mainboard cable. Long story short I ended up ordering an AX860 sleeved 24-pin cable and checked the pins.....Obviously the pin out is different but with a little bit of time and Know-How its actually quite simple to convert an AX860 to an AX850 cable or the other way around. Here is my discovery and conversion chart I created.

First here are the connectors and references I will be using


This is the main connector that connects to the MOBO. The red square is the removable 4-Pin


this is one of two connectors that goes to the PSU


Connector 2 of 2 for PSU side

Here are the pin outs and where they connect from the main connector.


As you can see there are really only certain pins that need to be moved/relocated to convert from one to the other. I really hope this helps anyone else because I searched many forums and places trying to find the pin outs but never could locate one. I took a gamble and bought the AX860 sleeved cable (cause it was the only relatively inexpensive one I could find) and converted it to an AX850 cable.

Note: The pins that have two wires coming out of them have a small wire and a large wire (18awg and 22awg I believe). you will have to determine which goes in which spot. I don't remember which went where but I just had my 850 cable laid out and traced the wires to find out where they go.


----------



## Radmanhs

Thank you so much! This makes it so easy


----------



## GingertronMk1

May be a daft question, but how would an AX850 power a 9800GT? Would you just use PCI-E power and leave a couple of pins hanging, or what?


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingertronMk1*
> 
> May be a daft question, but how would an AX850 power a 9800GT? Would you just use PCI-E power and leave a couple of pins hanging, or what?


you just answered your own question


----------



## GingertronMk1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> you just answered your own question


Figures. Thanks anyway, figure I may as well ask before splashing out £150 on the thing.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

There's an HX450?


----------



## Dgeorge1617

The AX850 has a PCi-e cable that has two pci-e eight pin connectors with a two pin cut away. just leave one of the cables hanging and dont connect the cut away


it has two of these^^...only connect one and dont use the two pin cut away


----------



## Sethris225

I didn't know this club existed! I'm in!

As for the crappy phone pic, here's a better one:

This one's just for fun:


----------



## Lshuman

I'm in:


----------



## Cores

Looks what just came in today.







Add me to the list please.


----------



## Shadowline2553

Does the Corsair AX860i count in this club?

DSCF0272.JPG 4351k .JPG file


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Does the Corsair AX860i count in this club?
> 
> DSCF0272.JPG 4351k .JPG file


Yes all HX and AX models.


----------



## devilhead

Hmm, strange, nobody want to add me to club


----------



## Sethris225

I recently RMA'd my AX1200, got an AX1200i as a replacement.
Corsair is the absolute best.


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hmm, strange, nobody want to add me to club


Beautiful system, love it.
OP doesn't seem to be updating members at all, actually. *shrug*


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hmm, strange, nobody want to add me to club


Nice build there. Any reason you got PSU fan face up?


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethris225*
> 
> I recently RMA'd my AX1200, got an AX1200i as a replacement.
> Corsair is the absolute best.


My HX650 V2 sadly happens to be a model plagued with the chirping issues. It only chirps about two to three times an hour, not enough to annoy me. But I'll send it back for a HX750 soon, because at the end of the day, it is considered faulty.


----------



## devilhead

Just looks better with fan upside for me


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> My HX650 V2 sadly happens to be a model plagued with the chirping issues. It only chirps about two to three times an hour, not enough to annoy me. But I'll send it back for a HX750 soon, because at the end of the day, it is considered faulty.


Yeah, definitely do so.
Corsair is great at taking care of RMAs. Absolutely more than satisfied with their service.


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethris225*
> 
> Yeah, definitely do so.
> Corsair is great at taking care of RMAs. Absolutely more than satisfied with their service.


I would be silly not to RMA for a HX750.








This is one of the reasons I am a Corsair fan - good customer support. As well as most of their products are very well designed.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> I would be silly not to RMA for a HX750.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the reasons I am a Corsair fan - good customer support. As well as most of their products are very well designed.


Other then they have not designed or made a single one of their own units


----------



## Sethris225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Other then they have not designed or made a single one of their own units


Haven't designed?
They design the chassis.

They don't make or organize/design the insides, true, but I'm pretty sure they design the casing.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethris225*
> 
> Haven't designed?
> They design the chassis.
> 
> They don't make or organize/design the insides, true, but I'm pretty sure they design the casing.


Not even sure they do that themselfs but i dont know

Also Corsair has 5 OEM´s they but from now the newest one is Chicony Power Technology

There is now 3 versions of the TX850

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Other then they have not designed or made a single one of their own units


I'm pretty sure they designed the casing of the PSU and as well as some other parts of it. The guts of them are either Seasonic or Channel Well Technology though, which are good companies. (unless I missed any other OEM)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they designed the casing of the PSU and as well as some other parts of it. The guts of them are either Seasonic or Channel Well Technology though, which are good companies. (unless I missed any other OEM)


Only Chicony Power Technology and Flextronics


----------



## Deceit

So I won an AX760i in a contest a little while back, and since I already have a PSU it's just been kinda chillin at my house for the past few months. Is it a Seasonic design?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> So I won an AX760i in a contest a little while back, and since I already have a PSU it's just been kinda chillin at my house for the past few months. Is it a Seasonic design?


No its made by Flextronics


----------



## MA573R0FWAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> So I won an AX760i in a contest a little while back, and since I already have a PSU it's just been kinda chillin at my house for the past few months. Is it a Seasonic design?


Nah, the 760i is a Flextronics design. The standard 760/860's are Seasonic I believe.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MA573R0FWAR*
> 
> Nah, the 760i is a Flextronics design. The standard 760/860's are Seasonic I believe.


You are correct. My 4 month old ax860 crapped out entirely outa the blue for no reason last week. I was NOT a happy camper. I have a new ax860 in retail packaging I still need to install, fingers crossed.


----------



## Norse

Am now an owner of a HX850 that'll be used in my new build over the next month


----------



## Trexx

HX 1050 owner:

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/vantsim/media/IMG_1728_zpsb22e4cac.jpg.html


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexx*
> 
> HX 1050 owner:
> 
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/vantsim/media/IMG_1728_zpsb22e4cac.jpg.html


Any reason you bought a 1050W? Your system is only a single GPU config.


----------



## Norse

Pic of my HX850.

havent got the thing running yet so cant tell exactly how much power draw it is

Estimate is about 400-500 watts under full load (195 for Geforce GTX 680 then the remaining 300 watts for hdd, CPU, mobo etc)


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Got my new, replacement retail boxed AX860 last two weeks ago from Corsair after paying for express replacement and finally got around to getting it installed. Hopefully, this one behaves itself


----------



## PedroC1999

It just arrived, first part of my rig right here, please add me


----------



## devilhead

damn my AX1200i doesn't start today, just red self test light, so then removed power supply from case and tryed to make self test, just strange click like fuse and couple spins of fan. no any red light or green







i think is time for RMA....


----------



## Gubz

So..... Is the AX750 still worth buying?
Other than platinum efficiency and red text on the side, what's the difference between the new AX series and the old one?

IMO the gold text on the old AX series looks much better too.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> So..... Is the AX750 still worth buying?
> Other than platinum efficiency and red text on the side, what's the difference between the new AX series and the old one?
> 
> IMO the gold text on the old AX series looks much better too.


No its not worth buying at least not without looking at the other options you got

And the Cosair AX650/AX750/AX850/AX760/AX860 is made by Seasonic the AX1200/AX760i/860i/AX1200i is made by Flextronics

The HX serieis is made by Seasonic for the oldest units and CWT for the newest the TX is one big cluster.... of a mess as we have 5 models of TX


----------



## CaptainZombie

I have a Thermaltake 750W Smart M series I just bought from TigerDirect and I was actually thinking of going with the HX750 instead? I've bounced around a bit with PSU's the last few weeks and I am trying to find one that will be reliable for my current situation.

How is the HX750 quality wise and from a noise stand point?


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No its not worth buying at least not without looking at the other options you got
> 
> And the Cosair AX650/AX750/AX850/AX760/AX860 is made by Seasonic the AX1200/AX760i/860i/AX1200i is made by Flextronics
> 
> The HX serieis is made by Seasonic for the oldest units and CWT for the newest the TX is one big cluster.... of a mess as we have 5 models of TX


Right.
I ordered a AX760, really do hope it doesn't have the coil whine issue.
I already had one AX860 with horrible coil whine which I sent back.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Can I please be added to the club, just bought the HX750 over the weekend.


----------



## trapjaw72

hello guys i own a corsair ax 1200 watt psu -corsair tx-m 850-corsair-750 -watt-tx corsair hx-650 watt psu all are very good psu my corsair 750 watt tx psu is over 4 years old an still running great 24/7---


----------



## trapjaw72

im very happy with my corsair 1200 watt ax psu glad i bought this one but any corsair psu is great.....







----hello i see im not on the list what did i do wrong-?


----------



## Mad Gamer

Add me in the club guys


----------



## kanaks

Hey mates, I am the proud owner of an AX850. I was thinking of making some custom sleeved cables for it but where can i find spare connectors for the PSU side?


----------



## Norse

Am an owner of a HX850 and a HX1050

Yggdrassil










Old pic cables are more tidy now and not going between the heatsinks


----------



## Raikkok

Hi everyone..

Anyone have the ax860 and sleeved it?

In that case, do you have the pinout?

thanks


----------



## Sandlotje

Proud new owner of the AX1200i. It is an AMAZING PSU. Love the Corsair Link and the quietness of the PSU. Coming from a 900W PSU, this one is just as efficient according to my Kill-A-Watt meter, even though it can produce 33% more power! So incredibly happy with the purchase.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Can I join?


----------



## lemniscate

guys, my AX860 produces some (what I believe to be) coil whine, but I can only hear it when I put my ear next to it... is it normal? or should I RMA?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> guys, my AX860 produces some (what I believe to be) coil whine, but I can only hear it when I put my ear next to it... is it normal? or should I RMA?


RMA if it bothers you. Pretty common issue.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Hmmm I have a HX1050 80 Silver but don't see it listed


----------



## wolf9466

Put me on the list, too! I've got a HX850 and a TX750M in a dual PSU setup. 4 7950s right now, the fifth one is out for RMA.


----------



## MrfingerIII

These are a few pics of my Rig and HX1050 minus one of my GPU'S at the time of the pic one of them were RMA


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Coming back in here for an opinion check; my HX850, which I've had since the month after it came out, is now making an odd sound that at first led me to believe one of my hard drives had failing heads. I've localized the noise through switching most of my fans off and listening carefully to somewhere within my unit (better that than failing HDD heads... I guess) but I can't figure out what part of the unit is making the sound; I'd like to think it's the fan but I'm not keen on chancing it for very long. I'm pretty sure it's still under warranty so I have a tough choice to make... RMA it when there's RM850 stock (Corsair knows how to tempt with cables... 'course Cooler Master did them before, and they weren't the first, either, I think), or swap it for an Antec HCP-850P, which is the most stable unit on the market and can accommodate 20+8-pin ATX for whenever that's needed? Given the prominence of our resident reps I'd also like to see what they think.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Coming back in here for an opinion check; my HX850, which I've had since the month after it came out, is now making an odd sound that at first led me to believe one of my hard drives had failing heads. I've localized the noise through switching most of my fans off and listening carefully to somewhere within my unit (better that than failing HDD heads... I guess) but I can't figure out what part of the unit is making the sound; I'd like to think it's the fan but I'm not keen on chancing it for very long. I'm pretty sure it's still under warranty so I have a tough choice to make... RMA it when there's RM850 stock (Corsair knows how to tempt with cables... 'course Cooler Master did them before, and they weren't the first, either, I think), or swap it for an Antec HCP-850P, which is the most stable unit on the market and can accommodate 20+8-pin ATX for whenever that's needed? Given the prominence of our resident reps I'd also like to see what they think.


Well if you have the cash i think you sould go for the Antec as you said yourself it is the most stable PSU money can buy

It is a bit overpriced i give you that

But on the other hand if you want the best you have to cough up the money for it

The Asus Rampage IV Extreme is not cheap either yet i am not disappointed with my R4E


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> guys, my AX860 produces some (what I believe to be) coil whine, but I can only hear it when I put my ear next to it... is it normal? or should I RMA?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> RMA if it bothers you. Pretty common issue.


Audible noise is generally not an issue for your components. Your ears may dislike it, but i have yet to hear a completely silent supply with my ear leaning on the case.


----------



## kot0005

Hook me up please))


----------



## MrfingerIII

Nice PSU I used to rock a AX850 there really good


----------



## error0909

I have a HX450 in my E6600 build and a HX1000 in my i7 960 build...would be nice to see how people have modded (if needed) to match their colour scheme


----------



## Havolice

Guys i wanted to ask the AX1200 and AX1200i owners a question do you guys have any issue with coil whine when gaming


----------



## BaByBlue69

Good evening,
Having bought an AX860i " 2 cable 8-PIN (4+4) " was lacking and a problem with the cable 24-PIN
The seller has him to exchange, but I always have the same problem with the cable 24-PIN

When I connect A Good "Self--test".
When I connect B Good "Self--test".
When I connect A and B Bad "Self-test".


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69*
> 
> Good evening,
> Having bought an AX860i " 2 cable 8-PIN (4+4) " was lacking and a problem with the cable 24-PIN
> The seller has him to exchange, but I always have the same problem with the cable 24-PIN
> 
> When I connect A Good "Self--test".
> When I connect B Good "Self--test".
> When I connect A and B Bad "Self-test".


Return it


----------



## BaByBlue69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Return it


nawak

Not possible
It is a cable in a single sense(direction)


----------



## BaByBlue69

A pinout badly fixed correctly,
Now the PSU starts.

tanks you for your attention


----------



## BaByBlue69

I have an entrance to the club!?


----------



## nangaoaiqin

i agree with you, TX series is built for enthusiasts too .thank you


----------



## phillyd

My new rig with an AX650











Please check out the *Build log* for more pics and sub! Feedback is appreciated


----------



## wrath04

Just changed my AX1200 to green to match a new build I'm working on.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> Just changed my AX1200 to green to match a new build I'm working on.


That looks sick.


----------



## wrath04

^^^ Thank You!
This was fun to do, I really need to get a good camera one day though lol


----------



## djayarr808

Just put in my AX760i...can i join? haha. lmk if i need a pic or something.


----------



## SeahawkCustom

Hello I have a corsair ax 1200 watt do I need to add a picture to join the club guys.Thank you..........


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Well, in case I do need a picture to be added to the roster, here 'tis:


----------



## danilon62

Im in!


----------



## DonDizzurp

AX760 owner
Should I keep the hybrid switch on or off? I mostly just browse the web with occasional Photoshop and gaming with a 5770 HD


----------



## DonDizzurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Just noticed this thread.
> 
> Got me a HX850 last year for my Opitmus Prime Rig. I love it!
> 
> BTW, what is the point of a AX? You HAVE to use the 24-Pin anyways, why have it Modular? lol


Three words: individually sleeved cables.


----------



## VindalooJim

Hello, I have just built a new rig (Red Dwarf) and I am getting a lot of coil whine from my EVGA 780Ti Classified.
I am trying to figure out if it is the 780Ti or if it is my PSU causing the 780Ti to have coil whine.

My PSU is an AX860 which was an RMA replacement (brand new/sealed) PSU Corsair sent me as a replacement for my AX850 that blew in my old rig.

I know the Seasonics are known for coil whine- my HX750 in the missus's rig has it too but only when the computer is turned off/ on standby. I had to disable power on by PCI-E to get rid of the HX750 coil whine.

Any ideas of what I can try to get rid of the coil whine before I RMA the Classy and/ or PSU?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hello, I have just built a new rig (Red Dwarf) and I am getting a lot of coil whine from my EVGA 780Ti Classified.
> I am trying to figure out if it is the 780Ti or if it is my PSU causing the 780Ti to have coil whine.
> 
> My PSU is an AX860 which was an RMA replacement (brand new/sealed) PSU Corsair sent me as a replacement for my AX850 that blew in my old rig.
> 
> I know the Seasonics are known for coil whine- my HX750 in the missus's rig has it too but only when the computer is turned off/ on standby. I had to disable power on by PCI-E to get rid of the HX750 coil whine.
> 
> Any ideas of what I can try to get rid of the coil whine before I RMA the Classy and/ or PSU?


See if *this* helps.


----------



## BuZADAM

I have corsair ax1200i. psu makes buzzing noise from ac line filter and around.. less idle more load ..

ı try 3 different ax1200i all of same issue have...

ı will buy cooler master v1200 when realese it ..


----------



## DonDizzurp

Why are there so many complaints about the AX series when Seasonics X series is one of the top rated PSUs?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BuZADAM

corsair only good at ram ( memory ) product


----------



## DonDizzurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> corsair only good at ram ( memory ) product


Quality cases, quality RAM, quality high-end SSDs, quality fans, quality CPU coolers, Quality headsets & speakers, quality mice and keyboards, quality PSUs. Don't blame their entire history of products because of your bad experience with one. By that logic you probably hate every manufacturer of anything ever.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonDizzurp*
> 
> Quality cases, quality RAM, quality high-end SSDs, quality fans, quality CPU coolers, Quality headsets & speakers, quality mice and keyboards, quality PSUs. Don't blame their entire history of products because of your bad experience with one. By that logic you probably hate every manufacturer of anything ever.


I agree with this i had a terrible NZXT case and a terrible Thermaltake case but that has not stopped me from buying from them since

Every single brands sells at least one thing thats terrible cant blame the whole brand on one thing alone


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonDizzurp*
> 
> Quality cases, quality RAM, quality high-end SSDs, quality fans, quality CPU coolers, Quality headsets & speakers, quality mice and keyboards, quality PSUs. Don't blame their entire history of products because of your bad experience with one. By that logic you probably hate every manufacturer of anything ever.


you are wrong.

if corsair fan have quality why people change h100i fan whit noctua ?? corsair not good as noctua

if corsair ssd have quality why most people buy samsung , sandisk or intel ssd ? because not corsair ssd maker .

this examples expandable but not required .

corsair only good at ram

you must search Google tpye in cooil whine issue and buzzing. you will see most issue have corsair psu's

so dont make corsair advertisement


----------



## DonDizzurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> you are wrong.
> 
> if corsair fan have quality why people change h100i fan whit noctua ?? corsair not good as noctua
> 
> if corsair ssd have quality why most people buy samsung , sandisk or intel ssd ? because not corsair ssd maker .
> 
> this examples expandable but not required .
> 
> corsair only good at ram
> 
> you must search Google tpye in cooil whine issue and buzzing. you will see most issue have corsair psu's
> 
> so dont make corsair advertisement


If Honda is so good why do people buy Nissan?
If houses are so good why do people buy apartments?
If shoes are so good why do people buy boots?
If apples are so good why do people buy oranges?

Your ignorance is amusing. It's called preference, pricing, and availability. A company as big as Corsair would not exist if their products were as bad as you're claiming. They wouldn't be one of the biggest and most trusted suppliers of computer components and peripherals if your idea of them was even remotely true. Stop being so bitter.


----------



## BuZADAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonDizzurp*
> 
> If Honda is so good why do people buy Nissan?
> If houses are so good why do people buy apartments?
> If shoes are so good why do people buy boots?
> If apples are so good why do people buy oranges?
> 
> Your ignorance is amusing. It's called preference, pricing, and availability. A company as big as Corsair would not exist if their products were as bad as you're claiming. They wouldn't be one of the biggest and most trusted suppliers of computer components and peripherals if your idea of them was even remotely true. Stop being so bitter.


please dont confuse target. we are talking about corsair 's product not cars building vs your's examples out of target .

please search return rate which makers more reliable..


----------



## dealio

NO U









my 850AX has been running strong for years. lately i used it in my mining rig pulling over 700watts constantly for weeks. zero issues.


----------



## BuZADAM

Türkçe bilen var mı aranızda ? inglizce uğraştırmayın adamı.


----------



## wrath04

If I may chime in here,
I think you are both right on this, in the way that some people have had Issues with that brand and some have not, . It's the nature of electronics in general, no matter how good the brand, some will fail. As for me, I personally love Corsair products and have had really good luck with them.

I own a Corsair AX1200 PSU(flextronics-OEM) that has ran great for Years but you will find a lot of people that will tell you it is total junk, which I would disagree.

Now I did develop a slight coil-whine with the 140mm Fan a while back on my AX, but since the warranty was void anyway, I just replaced it myself, problem solved, works great.
I have had several Corsair fans in the past, and this PSU fan was the first problem I have had with them. I also have an H100 all in one loop with 2 Corsair fans that are just as quiet as could be....so far.

I think it is wise to take any advise, no matter how good it seems, with a grain of salt.
Form your own opinion from many pieces of advise as well as a lot of research.
!Salute


----------



## DonDizzurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> please dont confuse target. we are talking about corsair 's product not cars building vs your's examples out of target .
> 
> please search return rate which makers more reliable..


Looks like the point flew right over your head.
Go figure..


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> please dont confuse target. we are talking about corsair 's product not cars building vs your's examples out of target .
> 
> please search return rate which makers more reliable..


Look up the definition of analogy.


----------



## VindalooJim

The more products a company deals in the more likely they're going to have some iffy products- I'm sure most have heard: "Jack of all trades, master of none".

If someone has had a bad experience with a Corsair mouse for instance, it does not necessarily mean they will have a bad experience with, say, Corsair RAM or Corsair PSUs.

It is understandable for people to be bitter towards a company if they have had a bad experience with one of their products, but all companies are usually better in certain types of products than others. The more a company expands, and the more a products a company deals in, the more likely they are will have products that are hit or miss.

It's an unwritten rule that certain brands are better at certain things than others, but this can always change from time to time as new companies come on the market or leadership/ direction of a company changes.

I think most of us have brand preference for all of our components.


----------



## DonDizzurp

The new Corsair website is HORRIBLE. The old one was so much more professional.
I can't even find red sleeved cables for the AX760 on the new site. I don't trust ordering something from the new site because of how buggy it is.

Where else can I get sleeved cables?


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonDizzurp*
> 
> The new Corsair website is HORRIBLE. The old one was so much more professional.
> I can't even find red sleeved cables for the AX760 on the new site. I don't trust ordering something from the new site because of how buggy it is.
> 
> Where else can I get sleeved cables?


PerformancePCs, FrozenCPU, etc.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_804_1030

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23774/psu-cab-106/Corsair_AX760_Premium_Single_Braid_Modular_Cables_Set_-_Customizable.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18815/psu-cab-73/Corsair_Professional_Series_Individually_Sleeved_AX_860760_ATX_24-Pin_Generation_2_Modular_Cables_-_Red_CP-8920073.html?tl=g11c413s1599

24 pin:
http://www.outletpc.com/drpcp8920073.html
http://www.pcconnection.com/product/corsair-individually-sleeved-ax860-760-atx-24pin-cable-generation-2-red/cp-8920073/16518648


----------



## DonDizzurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> PerformancePCs, FrozenCPU, etc.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_804_1030
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23774/psu-cab-106/Corsair_AX760_Premium_Single_Braid_Modular_Cables_Set_-_Customizable.html
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18815/psu-cab-73/Corsair_Professional_Series_Individually_Sleeved_AX_860760_ATX_24-Pin_Generation_2_Modular_Cables_-_Red_CP-8920073.html?tl=g11c413s1599
> 
> 24 pin:
> http://www.outletpc.com/drpcp8920073.html
> http://www.pcconnection.com/product/corsair-individually-sleeved-ax860-760-atx-24pin-cable-generation-2-red/cp-8920073/16518648


Nice


----------



## ROGX

I have AX860 should I keep the hybrid switch on or off? Don't quite understand what it does?


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

If Hybrid is on, the fan on the PSU will turn completely off if it is under (I think) 40% load.

If Hybrid is off, the fan will run constantly as normal.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signal-to-Noise*
> 
> If Hybrid is on, the fan on the PSU will turn completely off if it is under (I think) 40% load.
> 
> If Hybrid is off, the fan will run constantly as normal.


And to add on, the fan will remain inactive until it hits 50% load, dependent on the ambient temperature of the system chassis and surrounding environment.


----------



## mksteez

My AX750 started to make a buzzing sound even when the computer is off, but all voltages seems normal. Is it time for an RMA? Ive had it for about 3 years.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> My AX750 started to make a buzzing sound even when the computer is off, but all voltages seems normal. Is it time for an RMA? Ive had it for about 3 years.


Have you tried messing with the power saving features in the bios?

Read this before RMAing. Last thing I bet you want is to be without a PSU for a few days.







Hopefully it is something simple like that. It was for me with my HX850.


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Have you tried messing with the power saving features in the bios?
> 
> Read this before RMAing. Last thing I bet you want is to be without a PSU for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it is something simple like that. It was for me with my HX850.


Even when the computer is off? I've had the same overclock/bios settings from day one and just started to notice it a week ago cause it started to interfere with my USB Dac


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Even when the computer is off? I've had the same overclock/bios settings from day one and just started to notice it a week ago cause it started to interfere with my USB Dac


It's very possible that your PSU needs to be RMA'd, but why not check and make sure first? The only thing that I can think of that could be interfering with the PSU even when it is off is power saving features.


----------



## Signal-to-Noise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Signal-to-Noise*
> 
> If Hybrid is on, the fan on the PSU will turn completely off if it is under (I think) 40% load.
> 
> If Hybrid is off, the fan will run constantly as normal.
> 
> 
> 
> And to add on, the fan will remain inactive until it hits 50% load, dependent on the ambient temperature of the system chassis and surrounding environment.
Click to expand...

Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Even when the computer is off? I've had the same overclock/bios settings from day one and just started to notice it a week ago cause it started to interfere with my USB Dac


I would try what Jameyscott suggested and see if that buzzing will go away, it's worth a shot. If the noise is indeed coming from the PSU, then let's get that unit replaced via RMA. AX750 has 7 year warranty, so you're good


----------



## wrath04

Another AX1200 Color change I just completed the day before yesterday for a future Orange Build.


----------



## jameyscott

Good bye warranty. Hello beautiful!


----------



## twerk

Wow, awesome work. Although text on the sticker not being perfectly the same as the original would drive me mad haha.


----------



## falcon26

Just got the AX760 myself. Great looking PSU and dead quiet. Very stable rails very pleased with this PSU...


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Just got the AX760 myself. Great looking PSU and dead quiet. Very stable rails very pleased with this PSU...


Glad to hear that. Thanks for sharing. I'd have to say, AX760/860 is one of my personal favorite next to the AX1200.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Who's running this club now? The OP hasn't been active for over a year.

Btw, I have two older HX750Ws and a new AX760.


----------



## twerk

No one is running it. If anyone would be interested in taking it over then just shoot me a PM.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> No one is running it. If anyone would be interested in taking it over then just shoot me a PM.


Sent you a PM!


----------



## jameyscott

Took over the thread!









When I get off work tonight the OP is going to get updated. I'll be moving the EOL units to their own section and then updating the owner's list on where the previous OP left off.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Took over the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get off work tonight the OP is going to get updated. I'll be moving the EOL units to their own section and then updating the owner's list on where the previous OP left off.


God Bless your heart (and all your other other internal organs) for being willing to take over what will probably be a thankless job! In case you missed it, I have two older HX750Ws (which I will be getting rid of later this year) and a new AX760 and would like to be added to the club.


----------



## jameyscott

I don't mind.







I find that it's reward enough to help others.


----------



## wrath04

GJ Jameyscott ! +1


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> GJ Jameyscott ! +1


Thanks man!









I've updated the OP a bit. I'm going to get that out of the way before working on the owner's list. I need to update the Air 540 thread as well, plus I have a review to shoot and two to edit. (And more products on the way!







) Including the... *AX1500i!* It's not a review unit, but it is the one I chose from the prize pool of the Corsair Domination competition. Hopefully it'll be here soon. I can't wait to plug that bad boy up!


----------



## twerk

Good job man! Don't forget the non-i AX units too.









You will have the HXi series to add soon, one they are released.


----------



## Skyddsskor

I've been Corsair fan boy since around 2010.
The units that I've used are TX750, HX1000, and now I'm using AX1200


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Good job man! Don't forget the non-i AX units too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have the HXi series to add soon, one they are released.


Yup! I'll make sure to add the non AX units today.

I did see that those were announced at computex. Makes me wonder if the ax series is going to be all titanium.


----------



## MCFC

My ax1200i is going to be arriving early next week. Are there a lot of issues with the coil whine on this unit?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> My ax1200i is going to be arriving early next week. Are there a lot of issues with the coil whine on this unit?


I had/have 2x AX1200i, its perfect PSU, just one small minus, that fan makes some small knocking sound when it not works(under 400w load), looks like he begin to spin, but at the same milisecond stops







and 0 coil whine!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

What about muh baby 3 year old PSU, does she count? Lol










excuse the wiring, was a temporary setup. AX1200w 80+ Gold Pro Series circa 2011/2012.


----------



## jameyscott

Life has settled down a little bit. I got the review I needed to get done, wife is back from the hospital (No more being super dad for me!), and finally on a semi normal work schedule. I'm too tired to work on the owner's club right now, but I plan on at least getting the OP updated tonight after work. I should have the owner's list all updated and merged onto the OP by the end of the week.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Life has settled down a little bit. I got the review I needed to get done, wife is back from the hospital (No more being super dad for me!), and finally on a semi normal work schedule. I'm too tired to work on the owner's club right now, but I plan on at least getting the OP updated tonight after work. I should have the owner's list all updated and merged onto the OP by the end of the week.


No worries, man. You are getting far more done here than has been done for quite some time.


----------



## jameyscott

Updated the OP quite a bit. Finished up most of the AX series, added the HXi series. I'll add more info about the HX series when I can.

Anybody have input about what else I can do to improve the OP?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Updated the OP quite a bit. Finished up most of the AX series, added the HXi series. I'll add more info about the HX series when I can.
> 
> Anybody have input about what else I can do to improve the OP?


Great work mate! I can't think of anything to improve.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Looks good to me


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Glad to hear that. Thanks for sharing. I'd have to say, AX760/860 is one of my personal favorite next to the AX1200.


While its my first PSU, I absolutely love my AX860.


----------



## curly haired boy

i just put an 860 in my new sig rig. was wondering what my maximum SLI capabilities are - corsair's website says i could SLI titans. what do you folks think?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> i just put an 860 in my new sig rig. was wondering what my maximum SLI capabilities are - corsair's website says i could SLI titans. what do you folks think?


Might be pushing it a bit. I'd say 2 GTX 770 4GBs would suit you well. The max power consumption on those is in the 400-420W range according to a Guru3d.com review, so even with OCing on the CPU & those video cards, you wouldn't hit your limit on an AX860W. Titans are getting up in to the 475-500W range for just the GPUs, that doesn't leave you a lotta head room for the rest of your system & overclocking. Plus Titans are kinda pointless especially with the 8xx-series coming on NVidia's side in a few months.


----------



## curly haired boy

haha, thanks

i'm not actually planning on buying a titan or 2, i'm just wondering what my power limits are - so i should keep GPU total power draw under 500 watts?


----------



## SteezyTN

I have an evga gtx 780 sc /acx, and I saw an asus video of JJ powering 2 780's in SLI for 4K. Just by seeing that video, I know an AX860 will power the 780 (non Ti) in SLI. I just stepped up my 780 to the new EVGA 780 6GB, so it should still be fine if I ever decide to SLI.


----------



## curly haired boy

good to know!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have an evga gtx 780 sc /acx, and I saw an asus video of JJ powering 2 780's in SLI for 4K. Just by seeing that video, I know an AX860 will power the 780 (non Ti) in SLI. I just stepped up my 780 to the new EVGA 780 6GB, so it should still be fine if I ever decide to SLI.


Indeed. The power draw diff between 770s and 780s is minimal, the price however....


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Updated the OP quite a bit. Finished up most of the AX series, added the HXi series. I'll add more info about the HX series when I can.
> 
> Anybody have input about what else I can do to improve the OP?


Good work James







I appreciate what you have done for this thread.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Good work James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate what you have done for this thread.


Thanks!







I plan on adding more over the course of the next week. I'm off work tomorrow, so I should be able to have some time to get some more things sorted out with this and the Air 540 Owner's club.


----------



## kmac20

Add me to the list please. Got my new HX750 sitting right next to me. Gonna put her in sometime this week, or perhaps I'll wait till after I get a new case too.

However, like many of you, i'm always VERY ANSY to put in any new part I pick up, even if it means a more difficult transition to my new case a few days later.

Immediate gratification, yo.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Add me to the list please. Got my new HX750 sitting right next to me. Gonna put her in sometime this week, or perhaps I'll wait till after I get a new case too.
> 
> However, like many of you, i'm always VERY ANSY to put in any new part I pick up, even if it means a more difficult transition to my new case a few days later.
> 
> Immediate gratification, yo.


I'm not even sure there is a list anymore unless Jamey has just been too busy to replace it yet.


----------



## jameyscott

There is a list. I think I might have put it under the EOL units by accident.

I'm going to covert that list into the OP though since I don't have access to it. It'll be two separate lists for the HX(I) series and the AX(I)


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There is a list. I think I might have put it under the EOL units by accident.
> 
> I'm going to covert that list into the OP though since I don't have access to it. It'll be two separate lists for the HX(I) series and the AX(I)


You are correct; it's at the bottom of the EOL list.


----------



## scarletsboy




----------



## StrongForce

I was looking for a thread like this







.

I had a quick question, I was looking arround the corsair link software, then a little bit of research and found an article where it said you can monitor power draw ! I was wondering if you could do it with just the power supply that sounds good or maybe he had that special device to monitor multiple fan speed etc (don't remember the name).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I was looking for a thread like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I had a quick question, I was looking arround the corsair link software, then a little bit of research and found an article where it said you can monitor power draw ! I was wondering if you could do it with just the power supply that sounds good or maybe he had that special device to monitor multiple fan speed etc (don't remember the name).


If you want to monitor power draws you want a kill a watt.


----------



## Essenbe

As was mentioned by Shilka a Kill a watt meter would most likely be more accurate, but you can do it with the Link Software program. Open it up and click the power tab.


----------



## StrongForce

Ah yea I should simply get that I see a good one for 25 euros.. I might go crossfire hd 7950 with my AX760 and I was curious how much 1 overclocked was consuming and now I remember in that article the guy was using something called Corsair commander, and he was reading total watt usage from corsair link.. sounded good.


----------



## Bloodbath

Question for anyone with an AX1500i. Just got my unit and gotta say I'm pretty dissapointed with the included cables. Their the flat type like the old Coolermaster PSUs had/have and feel kinda cheap compared to the older sleeved ones that came with my AX1200 anyone agree?

Now over to my main question, I have three Titans to power plus a sound card and Supplementary PCIE 6 pin why does this thing only come with 4X 6+2 PCIE cables and two of those pigtail cables with two output ends. Ive read that its not wise to run a power hungry GPU off a single pigtail cable is this correct? if so can I plug a 6 pin off that cable into a Titan and power my sound card with the other end and do the same with the other except power the PCIE with it as well?

I dont want to split off power from my Titans if I can avoid it but using the two pigtail cables to power the sound card and PCIE seems to make sense, would this draw too much from the one cable?

thanks for any advice I trying to explain this as best I can.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Question for anyone with an AX1500i. Just got my unit and gotta say I'm pretty dissapointed with the included cables. Their the flat type like the old Coolermaster PSUs had/have and feel kinda cheap compared to the older sleeved ones that came with my AX1200 anyone agree?
> 
> Now over to my main question, I have three Titans to power plus a sound card and Supplementary PCIE 6 pin why does this thing only come with 4X 6+2 PCIE cables and two of those pigtail cables with two output ends. Ive read that its not wise to run a power hungry GPU off a single pigtail cable is this correct? if so can I plug a 6 pin off that cable into a Titan and power my sound card with the other end and do the same with the other except power the PCIE with it as well?
> 
> I dont want to split off power from my Titans if I can avoid it but using the two pigtail cables to power the sound card and PCIE seems to make sense, would this draw too much from the one cable?
> 
> thanks for any advice I trying to explain this as best I can.


I should be getting my AX1500i from the Corsair Domination competition. @Corsair Joseph should be getting that fixed for me soon. I'll let you know my initial thoughts when I get it.

As far as the cables go, jonnyguru has assured me that using the 8+6 cables are fine to use. The only reason I could see using separate cables would be extreme benching (1.5v or something crazy like that)


----------



## MCFC

Had a cheap cooler master 550watt power supply and used my r7970 with it for 2 years. No issues whatsoever.
Bought a corsair ax1200i last week or so and immediately after my r7970 starts making noise every time I run a game...

I RMA'd the videocard and really hope it's not the power supply..this happen to anyone else?


----------



## StrongForce

When I was trying to overclock my HD5870 I would run into coil whining, so I quickly gave up, also one of my old power supply started doing it randomly, but I don't see any reasons why it would do it to your card with a new PSU..


----------



## craige

When is Corsair HXi - Line of PSU getting for pre-order ?
It should have been given August is the launch date.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> When is Corsair HXi - Line of PSU getting for pre-order ?
> It should have been given August is the launch date.


There are tons of just as good if not better options out now most of them cheaper.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

^ Not really an answer to craige's question
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> When is Corsair HXi - Line of PSU getting for pre-order ?
> It should have been given August is the launch date.


They should be available in the next two weeks.. You should be able to pre-order them by next week


----------



## jameyscott

Okay guys. I'm going to start updating the Owner's lists tonight.







I've just got a video to shoot tonight before I can, though.

Friend bought a CyberPowerPC and in the first two weeks it's already experiencing BSODs. Come to find out that they put a HighPower PSU in there..... So, I'll be upgrading that for him. I plan on doing a video of it.









Edit: Turns out it was was his drivers/GPU causing the problem. Guess that's what you get when you buy AMD... I keed I keed.


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> ^ Not really an answer to craige's question
> They should be available in the next two weeks.. You should be able to pre-order them by next week


Perfect! but will it be available in my country in the next few days OR I will have to again wait a month more


----------



## jameyscott

I've gotten some updates to the HX series owner's list, but it's going to take quite a bit more time than I thought considering it's 3 years worth of updates that I'm making....


----------



## ozzy1925

can you add me please:
ax 1500i


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Perfect! but will it be available in my country in the next few days OR I will have to again wait a month more


Ok I just called the Corsair official importer here in my city and as I have doubted, he was tellin me the HXi won't be available before Spetember-end here ! :-(

I guess I will finally give-up and am forced to go with some other brand's PSU... Very bad as if its August launch, product should be available within the same month. Corsair should directly look into distribution of its product and should make sure that it reaches their customers worldwide at the published month atleast.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Ok I just called the Corsair official importer here in my city and as I have doubted, he was tellin me the HXi won't be available before Spetember-end here ! :-(
> 
> I guess I will finally give-up and am forced to go with some other brand's PSU... Very bad as if its August launch, product should be available within the same month. Corsair should directly look into distribution of its product and should make sure that it reaches their customers worldwide at the published month atleast.


I wish there is an easy and quicker way to allocate products on each of our channel worldwide where everyone gets it all at the same time. The distribution process itself involves tons of logistics and can get really tricky if we don't plan it carefully. We just want to make sure that we meet the demand on regions where they are very popular.

btw, who's your disty?


----------



## mbreslin

<--club


----------



## cmac68

So I have an AX860 with a I7 3770k @ 4.7GHz with 1.22v. I just picked up a Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC and was going to add a second and run the cards at stock clocks in crossfire. Do you think my AX860 will hold up?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> So I have an AX860 with a I7 3770k @ 4.7GHz with 1.22v. I just picked up a Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC and was going to add a second and run the cards at stock clocks in crossfire. Do you think my AX860 will hold up?


Yep, definitely.


----------



## craige

Some of the first reviews for HXi are out ! although they are in dutch,

http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/5554/corsair-hx750i-en-hx1000i-voedingen-review


----------



## jameyscott

It's also available at amazon currently, at least in the US. I had to edit two videos this week, but I should be able to get back into updating the OP and Owner's list tomorrow night!


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's also available at amazon currently, at least in the US.!


Available on Amazon? Me aint seein it....
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=corsair%20hxi&sprefix=corsair+h%2Caps&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acorsair%20hxi


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Available on Amazon? Me aint seein it....
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=corsair%20hxi&sprefix=corsair+h%2Caps&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acorsair%20hxi


Because you aren't looking at it right.









Look up hx750i instead. You can't look it up the way you are.


----------



## shilka

Everyone should wait for a propper review of the HXi, if you buy one now you could end up with another RM like flop, if its good its good but if its bad its bad and untill JG or another reviewer tells us its good or bad dont buy one.


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Look up hx750i instead. You can't look it up the way you are.


Lol ur right man!


----------



## twerk

I can confirm most HXi review samples have been sent out, but it's still under NDA. Which is why the Hardware.Info review got taken down. Oddly enough it hasn't been 80 Plus certified yet, unless the Ecova site just hasn't updated yet.

Here's some pics for you though!

HX750i:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










































HX1000i:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










































Most important thing to note, this is a CWT build with black tape!


----------



## shilka

All the caps i can see are rated for 105c and the big ones are Rubycon so at least its not CrapXon this time around.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> All the caps i can see are rated for 105c and the big ones are Rubycon so at least its not CrapXon this time around.


Yeah, all the caps visible in the HX750i seem to be Chemi-Con and in the HX1000i two Rubycon on the primary side and the rest Chemi-Con.


----------



## shilka

Good this series is meant to replace the AX as far as i understood it and at least they seem to be well made, just hope its not going to be the RM all over again.
Perhaps they learned this time around.


----------



## twerk

Quick comparison of specifications and test data for the HX750i and HX1000i, hopefully someone will find it useful. All from Hardware.Info.

Specifications


 *HX750i**HX1000i**Picture*

*MSRP*$169.99$229.99*Continuous power*750W1000W*Efficiency*Platinum (92% average)Platinum (92% average)*Modular*FullyFully*12V capacity*62.5A83.3A*5V capacity*25A25A*3.3V capacity*25A25A*Molex connectors*812*Floppy connectors*22*SATA connectors*1212*6-pin PCIe connectors*00*8-pin PCIe connectors*00*6+2-pin PCIe connectors*68*24+4-pin ATX connectors*11*4+4 EPS connectors*11

Test Data


 *HX750i**HX1000i**50% load +12V ripple*14.4mV14.2mV*50% load +12V voltage regulation*0.8%0.5%*50% load +5V voltage regulation*

0.6%

0.4%*50% load +3.3V voltage regulation*0.7%0.0%*100% load +12V ripple*22mV25mV*100% load +12V voltage regulation*0.3%0.1%*100% load +5V voltage regulation*0.0%0.4%*100% load +3.3V voltage regulation*1.2%1.6%*Primary caps*Nippon Chemi-ConRubycon*Secondary caps*Nippon Chemi-ConNippon Chemi-Con

No scope shots or anything because the review got taken down due to NDA, but I still had some of the numbers.

I posted the internals here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/941276/official-corsair-hx-ax-series-owners-club/500_100#post_22699445


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Looks like some of the reviews went live today,

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/corsair_hxi_hx1000i_psu_review/1

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_hx750i_psu_review,1.html

http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/19132-corsair-hx750i-med-80-plus-platinum/1

Looking pretty good..


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Looks like some of the reviews went live today,
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/corsair_hxi_hx1000i_psu_review/1
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_hx750i_psu_review,1.html
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/19132-corsair-hx750i-med-80-plus-platinum/1
> 
> Looking pretty good..


KitGuru too. Unlike Guru3D and OC3D, they do more solid testing and reviews, so that'd be the best English-language review to look at so far:
http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/corsair-hx1000i-platinum-modular-psu-review/

Sweclockers is decent too.

I have to say, after years of not really caring about noise levels and then some early issues with fanless modes and some power supplies that weren't so quiet outside of a narrow fanless mode window, Corsair's launched RM, CS, AX1500i, and now HXi. Also, that focus on modular cables and efficiency, for better or worse. Seems like a new day in Corsairland.

Also, I noticed that you managed to get a power supply out of CWT's factories *without the magical green tape on the transformers*! le gasp.

(okay, Enermax has been known for such wizardry too)


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I have to say, after years of not really caring about noise levels and then some early issues with fanless modes and some power supplies that weren't so quiet outside of a narrow fanless mode window, Corsair's launched RM, CS, AX1500i, and now HXi. Also, that focus on modular cables and efficiency, for better or worse. Seems like a new day in Corsairland.


We do get tons of PSU inquiries regarding power efficiency and modular cables, hence the attention to those features. People ask for them, we just want to make sure that they're getting what they want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Also, I noticed that you managed to get a power supply out of CWT's factories *without the magical green tape on the transformers*! le gasp.


Because the HXi series is not based on a CWT platform, it is predominantly Corsair designed. We've also sourced most of its components outside CWT. This is the reason why the magnetics (transformers, coils, etc) doesn't have the green tape.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Hey guys.. I hope you can help me out..
Im about to costume sleeve my AX760 and noticed a few things..

First off: One of the 24pin pins are not used.. no biggy! it is on the non visible side of the cable..
Second problem: on the visible side there are 4 double wires (2 pins / wires from PSU going to 1 pin on mobo side)
This is fairly hard to sleeve and still look good.
As fare as I can tell, all the wires are AWG18, could I cut the two wires close to the PSU and solder a single AWG16 (equal surface area as 2 x AWG18's) and feed this to the mobo side?
This would be a problem since I dont have a crimp tool or pins..
Another option is to cut one of the wires close to PSU and solder it to the other wire, that way only having one AWG18 going to the mobo side.

Im fairly sure option one would work, but since I dont have the tool or spare pins, Im leaning towards option two.. Do I risk overloading the wire / burning anything?

I guess I could salvage pins from my spare cables and crimp them to the AWG16 with a pair of pliers and maybe a bit of solder.

What do you guys think?

Thanks, ^GaMbi

*Edit
A bit more research told me that one of the wires is some sort of feedback to the PSU..
So my question now is: Do I HAVE to have it up at the mobo? (corsair has sleeved extensions, witch would but those signal wires further away from the mobo..
Keeping that in mind, shouldnt I be able to cut the signal wire at the mobo side and solder it on further down? or even inside the PSU?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I don't know if this is how the supply is set up, but if the dual 18ga wires are setup as a supply & sense wire, you'll be defeating the sense function by replacing it with a single wire.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I don't know if this is how the supply is set up, but if the dual 18ga wires are setup as a supply & sense wire, you'll be defeating the sense function by replacing it with a single wire.


Just edited my post








Since corsair makes extensions, that would basically be the same as connecting the wires further down / out of sight?
I have about 10cm of visible ATX before it goes behind the mobo tray.. so moving the sense wire 10cm down the supply wire shouldn't make any big difference should it?

Do you know the function of this sense wire?
I really dont want two wires in one pin at the mobo.

But I think I answered my own question.. since corsair is making extensions (hence moving the sense wire down the line) I should be able to move the wire further down without hurting anything, yes?


----------



## craige

Just got my HXi PSU with New Asus Z97 Deluxe Mobo.

Seems there is a problem with 24 ATX pin. No matter what I do it doesn't push all the way inside, nor does it click - If I apply any more pressure I will simply break my mobo.
So is it safe to run it even when it doesn't click ? I have started my PC and it seems to be running fine.

Please refer to this pic for closeup shots so tht u can know how much space is remaining:



*EDIT: Solved the problem by myself - Solution on Post. 613*


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Just got my HXi PSU with New Asus Z97 Deluxe Mobo.
> 
> Seems there is a problem with 24 ATX pin. No matter what I do it doesn't push all the way inside, nor does it click - If I apply any more pressure I will simply break my mobo.
> So is it safe to run it even when it doesn't click ? I have started my PC and it seems to be running fine.
> 
> Please refer to this pic for closeup shots so tht u can know how much space is remaining:
> 
> 
> 
> *URGENT SOLUTION PLEASE - MY NEW BUILD IS STALLED BECAUSE OF THE ABOVE.*


I haven't tried this yet, but I recently read a suggestion that said to spray some silicone spray onto a cloth or paper towel and use it to lightly apply the silicone to the plastic "pins" on the connector body. I plan on doing this the next time I need to plug in a 24 pin connector.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Have you tried pushing in just the 4pin at the end? just to see if it goes in all the way..
If it does, my best bed is that something is stock between some of the 20 pin legs.. maybe some excess plastic from the molding.
or some debris in one or more of the 24pin socket "holes"..

Also try to measure the depth of the mobo socket and compare it to the 24pin legs.

Surely it is meant to be pushed all the way in :/


----------



## Gridsquares

Hello there all! I've been building PCs for a decade, but I have finally got the sac to start learning real watercooling, custom sleeving, and doing case mods. My first process is going to be sleeving all my cables. Not too hard to do, but when I got my new PSU, the AX860i, I saw something that threw a screw in my plants. The 24 pin ATX end that goes into the PSU is a 10 pin and 14 pin....and I have no freaking idea how to sleeve that. Is there a step by step youtube guide or something I can reference? Im an old jarhead grunt, I need everything shown to me Barney style. Thanks!!!


----------



## GaMbi2004

I sleeved my AX760.. it is 100% the same thing as a cable that ends in one connector.. all 24 pins that I know of is 20+4 at the mobo end anyways.. why would 10+14 be any different?

Things to consider:
1: The wires on almost any PSU is not 1->1 2->2 3->3... 24->24.. they are mix match..
2: The 24pin connector only uses 23 pins
3: There are "test" wires double wires.. 2 wires coming from 2 pins on PSU side, going to 1 pin at the MOBO side.

You can check out my build log and go to "cable sleeving" for a bit more info








Good luck!


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I haven't tried this yet, but I recently read a suggestion that said to spray some silicone spray onto a cloth or paper towel and use it to lightly apply the silicone to the plastic "pins" on the connector body. I plan on doing this the next time I need to plug in a 24 pin connector.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Have you tried pushing in just the 4pin at the end? just to see if it goes in all the way..


I have solved the problem after much effort!
I had a spare Mobo, so I inserted & removed the cable into the socket 4-5 times and then removed my new mobo from the PC, layed it on bed and pushed the Pin with pressure while carefully supporting the Mobo underneath by hand & mattress.

Hopefully this method will help others if they face similar problem.

PS: Don't keep/force pushing the PIN when the Mobo is inside the case as it may damage/break the Mobo. Remove it and then try.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Is the AX760i a reliable well made psu?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Is the AX760i a reliable well made psu?


Its a very good unit but its overpriced far too high you can get units that are almost as good for far less money.
The AXi is a good option if its on sale but normally it costs too much compared to the competition.

Its $75 more then the EVGA SuperNova G2 which has better ripple suppression
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017&cm_re=EVGA_SuperNova_G2-_-17-438-017-_-Product
http://www.overclock.net/t/1482157/700-750-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular#post_22109815


----------



## TMatzelle60

The AX760i that i would get will only be $100 brand new because of employee discount


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> The AX760i that i would get will only be $100 brand new because of employee discount


That price is a great deal, just some advice if you buy it dont waste time with the Corsair Link software its buggy and dont work all that well.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That price is a great deal, just some advice if you buy it dont waste time with the Corsair Link software its buggy and dont work all that well.


Just a question. So it's okay to use it without the Corsair Link and just plug and play? I'm guessing, yes?

I've seen a good deal before on AX1200i for around $200 used slightly. I plan on buying one, if i can see another deal and to be used on GTX 980 and will be doing SLI in the future. Do you think it's alright to use a high power PSU since it's a good price?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> Just a question. So it's okay to use it without the Corsair Link and just plug and play? I'm guessing, yes?
> 
> I've seen a good deal before on AX1200i for around $200 used slightly. I plan on buying one, if i can see another deal and to be used on GTX 980 and will be doing SLI in the future. Do you think it's alright to use a high power PSU since it's a good price?


The Corsair Link power supplies are pretty much all plug and play. However, some will required you to use Corsair Link to unlock the full of the PSU by using the software. For instance, the AX1500i needs to have the amperage unlocked via the software. Not sure if the AX1200i is like that as well.

EDIT: Sorry for not updating the OP as much I should have. Been very busy and currently sick,so I might be able to get some work done tonight.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Thanks for the response. I might buy a Corsair PSU (AX) once i see a good deal again... I'm not sure if it's wise to buy the AX1200i for less than $200 and using a single GTX 980 and will upgrade another for SLI after 6-12 months... It's hard to pass up whenever you see a good deal like that.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I might buy a Corsair PSU (AX) once i see a good deal again... I'm not sure if it's wise to buy the AX1200i for less than $200 and using a single GTX 980 and will upgrade another for SLI after 6-12 months... It's hard to pass up whenever you see a good deal like that.


You don't need an AX1200i for 980s. They are so efficient. Granted, I say that while using 2 780s on an AX1500i...


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You don't need an AX1200i for 980s. They are so efficient. Granted, I say that while using 2 780s on an AX1500i...


I also see a lot from reviews and videos today proving that the 980s are consuming less power.







I'll check again before the 25th if there will be another great deal on other AX model PSU... I'd like to replace my almost 5 year TX750 PSU and very curious with the higher efficiency like platinum.


----------



## Phantomas 007

I'm thinking to replace the original cables of my AX 760 with the corsair sleeved red.Anyone have this set to tell me the quality ?


----------



## rolldog

I'm running a Corsair AX1200i and I ordered all new cables for it through moddiy.com. Not only did they hook me up with all new PSU cables, but they also sleeved some SATA cables, USB cables, audio cables, pretty much every single cable I have. They're excellent quality and they'll make anything you want at any length you want. Some things I did myself, like building my custom watercooling system, but when I decided to have all my cables sleeved, I figured it would be best to have someone else do that since it's so time consuming. Plus, they know what they're doing and could probably do it 10 times faster than me. The cost/time made more sense to me. It's kind of like rolling up all your extra change. The time it takes to roll pennies isn't in my favor so I'll bring everything to a Coinstar machine, have it done in minutes, and pay my 8% fee to have it done.

I've ordered some LED lights from websites like frozencpu or performance pcs, and they give you an option if you want the cable sleeved or not, but when you get it in, it's done really crappy. It looks like they covered the original cables with a different color mesh. The cables from moddiy.com look exactly like the original cables that came with my PSU, except I can tell them whatever color I want, how long I need the cable to be, and if it's a MOLEX or a SATA power cable, I can tell them exactly how far apart I want each connector. You can't beat it.


----------



## wrath04

^^^^ I Second this post, They do quality work.^^^^


----------



## H3llHound360

I have a HX 850!


----------



## ggp759

Does anyone know where i can find sleeved cables for the Corsair AX750. Its an older psu but something must be around. I searched for the kit Corsair had but its only available in blue. I want it in red. Any ideas?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Does anyone know where i can find sleeved cables for the Corsair AX750. Its an older psu but something must be around. I searched for the kit Corsair had but its only available in blue. I want it in red. Any ideas?


The Corsair cables for the old AX750 sucks big time, i had a set of those cables and they are not very good.
The old AX750 is a Seasonic KM2 so if you can find cables for a KM2 they should fit.

Or you can have @Lutro0 make you a custom set in your own clolors
lutro0 customs


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Corsair cables for the old AX750 sucks big time, i had a set of those cables and they are not very good.
> The old AX750 is a Seasonic KM2 so if you can find cables for a KM2 they should fit.
> 
> Or you can have @Lutro0 make you a custom set in your own clolors
> lutro0 customs


Great! Thanks for the info.


----------



## rolldog

Check out moddy.com.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Check out *moddiy.com*.












HX/HXi Owner's list is now updated. I'm taking a break considering how many posts I had to go through to get that finished up. AX/AXi Owner's list is next!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

The list is showing me as having a HX650. Actually, I have two HX750s. I also have an AX760.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> The list is showing me as having a HX650. Actually, I have two HX750s. I also have an AX760.


Fixed and will add the AX later when I start that list.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> The list is showing me as having a HX650. Actually, I have two HX750s. I also have an AX760.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed and will add the AX later when I start that list.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## curly haired boy

what set of sleeved cables on corsair's website would be best for an AX 860 (non i version)?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> what set of sleeved cables on corsair's website would be best for an AX 860 (non i version)?


IIRC the type 3 generation 2 cables are the one's you want. The only difference is the 24 pin.

@Corsair Joseph should be able to confirm that though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> what set of sleeved cables on corsair's website would be best for an AX 860 (non i version)?


CableMod are much better and there are more color options to pick from
CableMod C series

The Corsair cables are terrible compared.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> what set of sleeved cables on corsair's website would be best for an AX 860 (non i version)?


This one, http://www.corsair.com/en-us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories?accseries=AX%20Series|
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> CableMod are much better and there are more color options to pick from
> CableMod C series
> 
> The Corsair cables are terrible compared.


Those cables are an excellent alternative and they do look clean, especially the no heat shrink look. A bit pricey for cables, but I can see why people would jump on it.

The cables that we offer is far from terrible for its price, They are fairly decent quality atr a very affordable cost. The cableMod's price is a bit steep for a good reason.


----------



## curly haired boy

thanks guys!


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Lady Fancy Meeting you here

It's me Solarstarshines


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lady Fancy Meeting you here
> 
> It's me Solarstarshines
Click to expand...

Hey! Hi!







Small world!


----------



## snipekill2445

Got my HX750i today, liking these ribbon cables. Leagues ahead of the rubbish sleeving job of my antec HCG750.

Just gotta get it all setup and see if I like them enough to not worry about sleeving em


----------



## dilla69

Also got my HX750i today, switched from SeaSonic's 660XP2 Platinum (coil whine at idle load). Finally SILENCE!


----------



## snipekill2445

Coming from my antec 750w, not having to deal with having every single cable hardwired to the psu is a godsend...


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Smart choice guys!







you guys wont be disappointed









For those who are still wondering and unsure on what the difference is between our HXi PSU and AXi PSU, this blog will provide you some in-depth insight on why AXi is our flagship PSU and why the HXi is just right behind it. Both the HXi and Axi are great PSUs in their own rights, it's just a matter of who benefits on some features and who could careless. Either way, both of this Corsair PSU series will come with its own perks, and above all, it includes Corsair Legendary Support









*What's the Difference Between an HXi and AXi Series Power Supply?*


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Smart choice guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys wont be disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are still wondering and unsure on what the difference is between our HXi PSU and AXi PSU, this blog will provide you some in-depth insight on why AXi is our flagship PSU and why the HXi is just right behind it. Both the HXi and Axi are great PSUs in their own rights, it's just a matter of who benefits on some features and who could careless. Either way, both of this Corsair PSU series will come with its own perks, and above all, it includes Corsair Legendary Support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's the Difference Between an HXi and AXi Series Power Supply?*


I'll definitely be adding that to the OP


----------



## snipekill2445

So basically the AXi have slightly better power regulation and more toys to play with in Corsair Link. Doesn't seem worth the extra $50nzd here in Kiwi land









Pretty happy with this hx750i though, 24pin cable was a pain to work with though


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Pretty happy with this hx750i though, 24pin cable was a pain to work with though


But at least it's flat.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll definitely be adding that to the OP


Sounds like a plan. Thank you, I appreciate that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> So basically the AXi have slightly better power regulation and more toys to play with in Corsair Link.


In a nutshell, yes


----------



## Burke888

I am considering upgrading my power supply. Right now I am running the following:


ASUS X99 Deluxue
Intel Core i7 5930k Overlocked
4x 4GB Corsair Dominator DIMMS DDR4
1 TB Samsung 840 Evo
1 4TB WDD Black HDD
3 Mechanical Drives from older builds
SLI EVGA GTX 980s SC
ASUS Blu-Ray Drive
I have an AX850 power supply but wanted to upgrade to a 1200AXi for future proofing once the full size Maxwell cards come out. I concerned that I might not be able to run two power hungry cards with just an AX850 PSU.

I was wondering everyone's thoughts about the negative reviews on Amazon's website. It seems as if there are a lot of issues with the AX1200i
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008Q7HUR0/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687642&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B003PJ6QVU&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=05H7CR1FA7QKTY6Z38JV

Thoughts? Are the QC issues worked out by now or should I just stick with my AX850?
Thanks!


----------



## wrath04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> I was wondering everyone's thoughts about the negative reviews on Amazon's website. It seems as if there are a lot of issues with the AX1200i
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008Q7HUR0/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687642&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B003PJ6QVU&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=05H7CR1FA7QKTY6Z38JV
> 
> Thoughts? Are the QC issues worked out by now or should I just stick with my AX850?
> Thanks!


Just so you know where I'm coming from, I am a huge fan of Corsair products, I don't own the AXi series yet, but I do own 3 AX1200's and I read those reviews among the sea of Good reviews and those Negative reviews seem to be in the Vast Minority.

Sometimes it's just plain bad luck, you know how it goes with electronics, sometimes they seem to have a mind of their own And I have not heard of any wide-spread problems with that series, correct me if I'm wrong here, but I seem to have heard of something about the Corsair link software being unstable in the past, but that might have been the cooling kit or something. I'll have to look into this to refresh my memory.

If you want a stray opinion about your 850, personally, I would upgrade to the AX1200i if I had your setup, but in reality you might already have enough power to run those 980's in sli.
Just one man's opinion though.

BTW, nice rig you got there!


----------



## Burke888

Wrath04,

Thanks for the input! I went ahead and spent the better part of most of today swapping out the AX850 for the AX1200i. It took awhile to do my best with the cable management but in the end I really like how it turned out. I haven't had the chance to see if this allowed me to push my CPU OC further. I'm sure the AX1200i is overkill for the Superclock 980's. However, it does feel good having the extra peace of mind that my rig has enough juice for any future upgrades.
I'll throw in a few pictures for everyone's enjoyment.


----------



## wrath04

IMO you did the right thing, or at least the thing I would have done if I were you
Very Nice! Great Cable management, look's like there's Plenty of air-flow for those 980's, I love those Dominator Platinum's , even that SLI bridge style is a nice touch for a Great clean look you have here.

I'll bet this baby screams too, is this a work rig or a play rig?
BTW Great picture quality too, good angles. You have a lot of things going good for you here, nice work!

>Late edit: Just curious what your OC and temps are on your 5930K? Thanks in advance


----------



## snipekill2445

That power supply is probably right around 600w overkill for that rig


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> I'll bet this baby screams too, is this a work rig or a play rig?
> 
> >Late edit: Just curious what your OC and temps are on your 5930K? Thanks in advance


Strictly a play rig! The nice company I work for is kind enough to supply me with a simple laptop for all my number crunching.

On my 5930K I am still new to overclocking. I used Prime95, and I know many people do not recommend using it on the new Haswell-E. The CPU voltage I have set to AUTO in the BIOS, and I have noticed when the CPU idle, the voltage is lowered but when it is under full load, the voltage increases. My DRAM I have set to the XMP profile of 2800mhz, which on Haswell-E increase the CPU Blck so it makes it a little trickier to settle on a nice even number for the CPU frequency.
I am using an H105, with 4 Corsair SP120 fans in a push/pull configuration. These fans are very quiet and seem to do a nice job with the temperatures. I'm using just good ol' Artic Silver 5 thermal paste. As I was installing the power supply today I counted that there are a total of 10 case fans in this machine, they seem to keep multiplying.

*CPU Idle*

*CPU Prime95 (~10 Minutes In)*


The power supply is great so far and I still love this old Corsair 800D case. Corsair really makes some great products!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Wrath04,
> 
> Thanks for the input! I went ahead and spent the better part of most of today swapping out the AX850 for the AX1200i. It took awhile to do my best with the cable management but in the end I really like how it turned out. I haven't had the chance to see if this allowed me to push my CPU OC further. I'm sure the AX1200i is overkill for the Superclock 980's. However, it does feel good having the extra peace of mind that my rig has enough juice for any future upgrades.
> I'll throw in a few pictures for everyone's enjoyment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You've got a very nice build there. Simple and clean, but your hardware speaks for everything







And yes, the 800D may be old, but lets not forget that its the case that paved way to our current cases on the market







Still one of my favorite case of all time.

As for those AX1200i reviews, wrath is correct, from time to time we do get ding from those bad reviews due to unit failures. But to put the negative reviews vs the positive, it's obviously clear that the AX1200i is far from being a problematic PSU. If we have a product that is plagued with issues, we are normally up front with it and we're typically the one to tell you guys about the issue.


----------



## snipekill2445

Don't see how anyone could think any of the AXi series are bad units.

Now CX units on the other hand...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Don't see how anyone could think any of the AXi series are bad units.
> 
> Now CX units on the other hand...


Yeah i am kinda curious on that one too snipe.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Don't see how anyone could think any of the AXi series are bad units.
> 
> Now CX units on the other hand...


CX is just doing fine for what they are designed for. Though you will probably see mixed emotions on review sites and end user feedback, but the fact remains that IT is our fastest mover in terms of sales compared to our other PSU line and we are not seeing any sign of it slowing down.


----------



## snipekill2445

I guess if one was to skimp on a power supply, a CX wouldn't exactly be the worst


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I guess if one was to skimp on a power supply, a CX wouldn't exactly be the worst


----------



## swiftypoison

Question:
I just purchased a Ax760i from Amazon. When it is underload, the fan spins up and down. I can hear the fan spin really fast then slow down every like 5 minutes. Is this normal? My old Seasonic didn't even turn on at all.


----------



## caramba1

Does anyone have Corsair HX1200i ?
There are no reviews, only pics and specs.
Ordered it, but it has not yet arrive to me.
Is it good in total ???
I can still refuse the order. Or I can no worry for it )))


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caramba1*
> 
> Does anyone have Corsair HX1200i ?
> There are no reviews, only pics and specs.
> Ordered it, but it has not yet arrive to me.
> Is it good in total ???
> I can still refuse the order. Or I can no worry for it )))


There are zero reviews of it and did you even need 1200 watt?
What are you going to power?


----------



## caramba1

the price difference is not large beetween 1000 and 1200.
rve [email protected], 64gb ram, 2xtitans, 3xHDD, 3xSSD, 8x200mm + 5 x120mm fans


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caramba1*
> 
> the price difference is not large beetween 1000 and 1200.
> rve [email protected], 64gb ram, 2xtitans, 3xHDD, 3xSSD, 8x200mm + 5 x120mm fans


Why did you even buy a Hxi its a massive ripoff the EVGA SuperNova P2 is much better and its way cheaper.
Send it back and get a P2 instead as said its not only better its way cheaper as well.


----------



## Fiery

AX760 reporting in







can I be added to the club ?


----------



## caramba1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why did you even buy a Hxi its a massive ripoff the EVGA SuperNova P2 is much better and its way cheaper.
> Send it back and get a P2 instead as said its not only better its way cheaper as well.


Silence in prioretety. It cost to me about 230$...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caramba1*
> 
> Silence in prioretety. It cost to me about 230$...


Here is why you should send the Hxi back

The EVGA SuperNova P2 is cheaper
is better made using better overall quality parts
has a longer 10 year warranty
has better voltage regulation
has better ripple suppression
has efficiency as lower loads
is more quiet at lower loads because the fan kicks in at a 450 watts load vs a 400 watt load the HXi.

The P2 is better in almost every single way and you still want to pay more for something that is worse in almost every single way?


----------



## caramba1

I dont know about efficiency, but the fan kicks in at a 450 watts too, then 12db up to 750w, at full load it must be not higher 24db.
I was found that video 10 minutes ago.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caramba1*
> 
> I dont know about efficiency, but the fan kicks in at a 450 watts too, then 12db up to 750w, at full load it must be not higher 24db.
> I was founded that video 10 minutes ago.


A point you are then missing is the lower fan speed means the PSU will have higher temps inside, which then means its not going to last as long.
And if you have two video cards CPU and RAM with huge overclocks and a bunch of fans the PSU fan is about the last thing in your PC you will be able to hear.

Again SuperNova P2 or even the SuperNova PS better in almost every single way and way cheaper.
The PS if you are not aware is more quiet then the P2 and the PS is still much better AND cheaper then the HX1200i.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> ...A point you are then missing is the lower fan speed means the PSU will have higher temps inside, which then means its not going to last as long...


Not necessarily. If the PSU is efficient enough to not run as hot, then the fan speed can be lower without the temperature being higher.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Not necessarily. If the PSU is efficient enough to not run as hot, then the fan speed can be lower without the temperature being higher.





HX1000i runs hotter


----------



## Ziver

I wanna buy AX1500i but i wanna how is the fan noise ? And this psu have a chronical problem ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I wanna buy AX1500i but i wanna how is the fan noise ? And this psu have a chronical problem ?


Do you even need 1500 watts?
If not then dont its a huge waste of money.

And if you are doing it to get 80 plus Titanium dont either you are not going to get it if you cant load it high endough.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I wanna buy AX1500i but i wanna how is the fan noise ? And this psu have a chronical problem ?


If you're looking at a power supply for the rig in your signature there, you'd be fine with like, a 550w or 650w unit. 1500w would only really be needed for 3 or 4 high end graphics cards


----------



## wrath04

He's getting a lot of Great advice here on what sort of power supply he *should* be using, and that is very helpful indeed, but unfortunately his question still remains unanswered.

I have not read about that many problems with the AX1500i, but in fairness, I have not read all the reviews either.

Here are some posters talking about it in techpowerup last year:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/corsair-axi-series-1500-w.200750/

I would google the reviews on it, then take a consensus of those reviews to get my answer if I were looking.
Good luck on your search


----------



## snipekill2445

I know a couple guys with AX1200i's, the love them, I believe the 1500i comes from the same OEM.

They're both regarded by Jonnyguru very highly


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I know a couple guys with AX1200i's, the love them, I believe the 1500i comes from the same OEM.
> 
> They're both regarded by Jonnyguru very highly


Correct, AX1200i and AX1500i comes from the same OEM - Flextronics.


----------



## TheBoom

Hi guys been watching a few videos lately and only just realized that my AX860i is actually rated for 92% at full load and 94% on 50% load. Was never really into PSU specs and performance but I got the AX860i a year ago knowing its a good quality product with ample headroom for me and also the platinum certification which I never completely looked into.

So I just realized that according to Corsair Link my efficiency is only at 81% at 50% load. Also the main voltage shows 203.5V where my country's voltage supply is actually 220V/240V at 50Hz.

Is this normal or is my PSU actually under-performing for some reason?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Hi guys been watching a few videos lately and only just realized that my AX860i is actually rated for 92% at full load and 94% on 50% load. Was never really into PSU specs and performance but I got the AX860i a year ago knowing its a good quality product with ample headroom for me and also the platinum certification which I never completely looked into.
> 
> So I just realized that according to Corsair Link my efficiency is only at 81% at 50% load. Also the main voltage shows 203.5V where my country's voltage supply is actually 220V/240V at 50Hz.
> 
> Is this normal or is my PSU actually under-performing for some reason?


Software readings are unreliable and inaccurate most of the time, test it with a digtal multi meter if you think its dying or if there is something wrong with it.
And the 80 plus rating (platinum) has nothing to do with quality if you are not already aware.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Software readings are unreliable and inaccurate most of the time, test it with a digtal multi meter if you think its dying or if there is something wrong with it.
> And the 80 plus rating (platinum) has nothing to do with quality if you are not already aware.


Thanks for the clarification. I've updated corsair link to the latest version (weird that they don't have an auto update within the software itself), and it shows efficiency as 91.82% now.

Main voltage is still at 204v though, I might have to check my wall socket power draw with a meter or something.

Edit : Just out of curiosity, would it make a difference if the PSU is plugged directly to a wall socket or an extension cord/multi-adapter?

I have 3 monitors and a 700w speaker system connected to the same multi adapter.


----------



## pozzallo

Would like to be added . I have a Corsair AX1500i PSU


----------



## cyoung89

I have an AX750, and have had nothing but problems. I had to rma the first one, because it would not power on. It would light up the motherboard led's, but nothing else. If I wanted to get it started I would have to turn off, unplug, and let it sit for 15-30 minutes. Then it would turn on, but would eventually crash. A couple months ago, I got my new one, from sending the other back, it has worked great until today. It is doing the same exact thing. Nothing has changed, so I don't know if these are notorious for this problem, or I have very bad luck. Any input would be awesome!


----------



## snipekill2445

I'd say you've just got unirish-like luck , people allways tell me how good Asus are, but I've had two cards and a two motherboards from them fail now


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'd say you've just got unirish-like luck , people allways tell me how good Asus are, but I've had two cards and a two motherboards from them fail now


Well I'm glad, it sounds like, someone has about the same luck as I do. Hopefully they don't have a problem with another rma, on the same product.


----------



## Goggle Eye

May I join please. Just installed a Corsair AX 1500i last night. Replaced a Corsair AX1200 Gold Edition ran great for 7 years. Need to do some cable management.

AX1500i.JPG 3017k .JPG file


Thank You for the information on the corsair PSU.

Larry


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> Well I'm glad, it sounds like, someone has about the same luck as I do. Hopefully they don't have a problem with another rma, on the same product.


Shouldn't do, I had to RMA my Asus 7970 three times...


----------



## Solohuman

Never had any Asus product fail on me yet, and this is after a decade of being PC enthusiast. Have and still use daily 3 Asus mobos, 2 with OC systems and 1 non OC. Reliable as reliable can be imo..

Apart from that, I have AX760 PSU in gaming system and plan on getting another one before year end.. quite, efficient and reliable imo. Count me in as a member..


----------



## TheDoc46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solohuman*
> 
> Never had any Asus product fail on me yet, and this is after a decade of being PC enthusiast. Have and still use daily 3 Asus mobos, 2 with OC systems and 1 non OC. Reliable as reliable can be imo..
> 
> Apart from that, I have AX760 PSU in gaming system and plan on getting another one before year end.. quite, efficient and reliable imo. Count me in as a member..


I had an Asus P8Z77 mobo fail on me... AND a AX750, actually i remember chasing my own tail so much, as i think i had both had problems at the same time.. lol it turned out to be my first post on here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1257638/do-i-have-a-bad-power-supply

Anyway speaking of RMA's, recently my AX750 died on me. Took almost 6 weeks to get an AX860 in replacement. Have their c&s taken a turn for the worst in the last 3 yrs ?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> I had an Asus P8Z77 mobo fail on me... AND a AX750, actually i remember chasing my own tail so much, as i think i had both had problems at the same time.


I had two of those motherboards go bad, plus a HD 7970, which I had to RMA three times before getting a replacement R9 290, which then went bad within a month









My HX750i has been great though


----------



## rolldog

I currently have a Corsair AX1200i PSU and was considering swapping out the fan for a different model, one with LEDs. Has anyone done this or know if any 4 pin PWM 140mm fan will work?


----------



## Bonjovi

its beauty right?


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> its beauty right?


Well yeah


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> Anyway speaking of RMA's, recently my AX750 died on me. Took almost 6 weeks to get an AX860 in replacement. Have their c&s taken a turn for the worst in the last 3 yrs ?


Sorry to hear that. Our RMA team is usually on point when processing RMA request. The only reason I could think of why your RMA took some time to get processed is, backlog in our inventory. That rarely happens, but when it does, it does take some time to replenish our inventory, especially with fast mover items like AX PSUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I currently have a Corsair AX1200i PSU and was considering swapping out the fan for a different model, one with LEDs. Has anyone done this or know if any 4 pin PWM 140mm fan will work?


Tbh, I wouldn't recommend it. Swapping the fan on any of our PSU will automatically void the PSU's warranty. That's a flagship PSU, I just don't want you to waste the warranty that comes with it. Just my


----------



## TheDoc46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Our RMA team is usually on point when processing RMA request. The only reason I could think of why your RMA took some time to get processed is, backlog in our inventory. That rarely happens, but when it does, it does take some time to replenish our inventory, especially with fast mover items like AX PSUs.
> Tbh, I wouldn't recommend it. Swapping the fan on any of our PSU will automatically void the PSU's warranty. That's a flagship PSU, I just don't want you to waste the warranty that comes with it. Just my


Its still all cool (pardon the pun)

All three of my gaming machines are runinng Corsair PSU's, as well as Corsair memory, and Corsair mechanical kb's. So you stil get a








from me.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoc46*
> 
> Its still all cool (pardon the pun)
> 
> All three of my gaming machines are runinng Corsair PSU's, as well as Corsair memory, and Corsair mechanical kb's. So you stil get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from me.


Very glad to hear that







I just wanted to make sure to you guys are well taken care of every time you run into any issues with one of our products and in need of our assistance. I'm a customer myself so I know how important it is for a company to have an amazing after sales support.


----------



## wrath04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I currently have a Corsair AX1200i PSU and was considering swapping out the fan for a different model, one with LEDs. Has anyone done this or know if any 4 pin PWM 140mm fan will work?


I have done this a few times with the AX 1200 (non "I" version) for color themed builds in the past, the pictures of this can be seen in my sig.
And like Corsair Joseph has stated, it voids the warranty doing this, so this is obviously extremely risky.

I don't mess with the 4-pin connecter at all when I swap the fans out, I very carefully drill a hole on the front side and run the led fan line out of the case, so I can control the fan in the mobo if needed, as shown here:

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2073601/a/1062172/custom-psu-sticker-thread/sort/display_order

there are more pics of this in my profile somewhere I think, hell there might be some in this thread, somewhere.
Good luck mate.


----------



## TheDoc46

Got a new AX860 (which was actually a replacement for an AX750 that recently died) and a new Asus Z97-A 3.1 mobo. However i've what seems to have permanently fried all my drives. 2 SSD's and 2 HDD's. All four are dead.

At first i thought i had a bad mobo being that, that was also new out of the box, so rma'd that, rec'd the new one, and same thing.. All four. Not one !!! Took the SSD's to a different machine to confirm that they're dead.. Not even being recognized in the bios.

Took a new SSD, and plugged it in to the new rig, and boom fired up straight away.

So something, somehow managed to kill all four of my drives in one clean sweep.

It has me very worried.. Not only that i've just lost nearly $400 in hardware, but everything as you can imagine were on those drives. I do have backups, and all my games were pretty much on steam... But even so.

All i really did as part of my troubleshooting process was to plug the new gear into a spare AX760, to make sure one of the peripheral leads of the psu was not the culprit... It could very well be, as i did try different peripheral sockets as part of my troubleshooting..

I'm wondering if one could of possibly caused some kind of overvoltage and fried the drives... I may of then switched the cables around and plugged in my two other drives using that same cable.

I've got the machine working ATM, with the new SSD... I'm about to order 3 new drives







to get me back to where i was.

I have a new mobo after the original was replaced... I'm wondering if i should rma the PSU to be safe.... what could have possibly happened that all four drives are fried. The AX860 is new from Corsair's own RMA.

It's also plugged into an APC 750 battery backup unit. so doubt a spike happened. I'm pretty savvy to static, and always make sure i'm discharged when working on anything electronics... I've also been working as a system engineer for 20yrs, so know what i'm doing. Nothing what plugged in / unplugged without the power off, switch off. So kinda worried.

Maybe something just bad luck (like VERY bad luck in my situation) and everything will be fine from here onwards.. Won't know for sure til my new drives arrive on Monday and it they die on me also, then i guess i'll know for sure that my AX860 is causing it.

Or should i just send this back to Corsair for an immediate replacement and totally eliminate that risk that it could happen again.


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> I have an AX750, and have had nothing but problems. I had to rma the first one, because it would not power on. It would light up the motherboard led's, but nothing else. If I wanted to get it started I would have to turn off, unplug, and let it sit for 15-30 minutes. Then it would turn on, but would eventually crash. A couple months ago, I got my new one, from sending the other back, it has worked great until today. It is doing the same exact thing. Nothing has changed, so I don't know if these are notorious for this problem, or I have very bad luck. Any input would be awesome!


Since this post, in July, I had to do another rma on my psu. I started reading on-line, and seen a lot of the same problems. I called tech support, and they were very understanding. They upgraded me to a HX750i, to replace my AX750. I was starting to think it was something I was doing. But nothing has changed, in my computer. I guess I just have unusually bad luck.


----------



## defender80s

I'm using the AX1200i


----------



## marn3us

Hey guys, I've got an AX760 unit (which I love btw) and I have never activated the semi-passive fan mode because I was worried that it may ruin the psu and because my cooler fans were louder anyways.

Now that I've got a new cooling system which in idle is utterly silent, the only thing making noise is that 120mm San Ace fan inside the AX psu... do you guys use semi-fanless mode? Or do you recommend not using it because of high temps?

thanks in advance


----------



## Cyber Locc

Okay guy i have a strange question. Has anyone here ran 2 or more corsair I psus at the same time?

I am curious if you can monitor 2 or more through corsair link at the same time. In my case I will be using 5 however I think if 2 will work 5 should right?

The setup will be 4 HX850Is and 1 HX1000I, if that matters.

And before I get asked







The reason is it is for an LN2 setup, The Board and CPU will have its own Power supply, this will also handle harddrives, that will be the 1000is job.

Each GPU Will have its own 850I, as under LN2 they pull alot of power and from everything I have seen and read its good form to have each on there own power supply. I want to have them all hooked up to corsair Link so I can see how much wattage each card is pulling, this will be useful for other things as well. As these will be setup on a Benching/Testing Rack.

@Corsair Joseph Any Idea of if this is possible?


----------



## saint19

Well, if you are going to use LN2...the last thing that you want to monitor is PSU over software, in this case I would suggest something like the Kill a watt, that is easy and does not load the OS if you want decent results on benchmarks.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Well, if you are going to use LN2...the last thing that you want to monitor is PSU over software, in this case I would suggest something like the Kill a watt, that is easy and does not load the OS if you want decent results on benchmarks.


I wont be using the Corsair link when I am benching with LN2, I have a MM for that. There corsair link feature will be more so for the testing aspects, As it is a bench and testing setup. Killawatts are a good idea however they dont give me a reading of how much the GPUs are actually pulling they tell me whats being pulled from the wall.

I would be better off with numbers from AIDA then from a kilowatt I would think, I agree though this is a less than ideal setup for what I want. What would be the most ideal would be some kind of inline multi meters that would have a small display that I could attach to the rack







. I looked for something like that didn't have much luck though I may have to devise my own.

Those would allow use with LN2 as well as testing where as this idea was only for the latter, I just mentioned the LN2 as I figured someone would ask why I need that many psus lol. I need that many PSUs either way I just figured I would make them have a use for testing purposes as well







.

Now I could do that, however and I might be totally wrong here I think the cable splits the load across many cables (3 right?). So if I was to hook up an Inline Multi meter to the PCIe cables (not a problem I have to make custom cables anyway) wouldn't it only show 1/3 of the actual wattage? Or am I wrong, if that is correct the only way to solve it would be to hook the main to all 3 hot wires and I am not sure bridging those wires is a good idea.

Edit: Actually I found a way this will realistically work, Of course I would need to be able to monitor more than 1 PSU in Corsair Link. However If I ran a second system just a small BGA celey system to run corsair link and ROG Connect with a small monitor that would not only fill the PSU issue but also give me a ROG Connect remote.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

The latest Corsair Link 4 will only detect up to 2 PSUs (i series) max. Also, C link won't be able to display GPU power usage unless you have an AXi PSU and look at the individual rail in the PSU advance section.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> The latest Corsair Link 4 will only detect up to 2 PSUs (i series) max. Also, C link won't be able to display GPU power usage unless you have an AXi PSU and look at the individual rail in the PSU advance section.


Only 2 whaaaaaa, that sucks.

Well back to the drawing board or a USB swicth, any idea for plans to increase that? Seriously why put a limit on the amount why not make it an addable bit like everything else is







.

It will be able to see the GPU Voltage, because the only thing the CPU will power will be a GPU. Each GPU will have its own Power Supply connecting it, the power supply's will be jumpered on there 24pin, this is how all the "Professional" overclockers do there rigs and quite a few miners I know as well. The reason being is with a semi high OC a R9 290x for instance can pull 400w.

With a Doubleing the Core speeds, modified PCB and VRMs on a daughter board LN2 Overclock they can pull over 800ws your best PSU(any PSU by anyone really







) cant handle 2 of them and a system I am not even sure it can handle one and a system when said system is running a CPU at 7ghz on LN2, every one needs its own PSU. Now I am not claiming I will ever get clocks that high but that is the goal to get at least close to that level







.

The HXI shows you how much voltage in and voltage out right? well the voltage out well only be to 1 gpu so it should give me a reading.


----------



## deathroll

Hey everyone. I have a concern about HXi series PSUs. Are your power cables of a HXi PSU too stiff? In my case, the modular cables of the PSU (especially 24-pin cable is a beast) are exceedingly hard to plug in and unplug.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hey everyone. I have a concern about HXi series PSUs. Are your power cables of a HXi PSU too stiff? In my case, the modular cables of the PSU (especially 24-pin cable is a beast) are exceedingly hard to plug in and unplug.


Spray some silicone spray on a rag or a folded paper towel, and wipe it on the connector bodies before plugging them in. It will also make removing them easier later on.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hey everyone. I have a concern about HXi series PSUs. Are your power cables of a HXi PSU too stiff? In my case, the modular cables of the PSU (especially 24-pin cable is a beast) are exceedingly hard to plug in and unplug.


Why would yo get a HXi? that would just be stupid when there is a better option that cost less
Corsair RMi and RMx series explained

EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 are also better AND cheaper so dont get a HXi.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why would yo get a HXi? that would just be stupid when there is a better option that cost less
> Corsair RMi and RMx series explained
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 are also better AND cheaper so dont get a HXi.


Man, I didn't have much option on my location. I had G2 before HXi. I was happy with it but it had failed and was no chance for replacement (stupid distrubutors do not prefer to import it anymore). Only thing I can get was refund.

Power requirement of my system is about 850W. There were no RMi power supplies when I ordered my PSU (still not). RM700x and RM1000x are available and they don't meet my requirements. 1000W is overshoot and expensive. Some distrubutors only know about depleting stock. They wait for RM series sold out.

I've read your topic. So, you say RMi and RMx series are improved and are newer version of RM series.

By the way,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Spray some silicone spray on a rag or a folded paper towel, and wipe it on the connector bodies before plugging them in. It will also make removing them easier later on.


Thanks Fitz!


----------



## KedarWolf

My AX1500i died. No self test light with just the power cable plugged in. I RMA'd it, it's on its way to Corsair as we speak.

Cost me almost $80 to send it from Canada to the USA with $700 Canadian in insurance









Using a back-up PSU right now.

JPMboy, a regular in this forums told me it's the first time he heard of an AX1500i dying.


----------



## Sebiale

I'm planning to buy the AX860 to go with a Enthoo Pro Full Tower case. Does anyone here think I might have difficulty with the length of the cables reaching to the top of the case if the PSU is on the bottom?

P.S. Would anyone recommend the AX860i? Has the Corsair Link proved beneficial for those who have purchased it, or is it just a neat toy?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebiale*
> 
> I'm planning to buy the AX860 to go with a Enthoo Pro Full Tower case. Does anyone here think I might have difficulty with the length of the cables reaching to the top of the case if the PSU is on the bottom?
> 
> P.S. Would anyone recommend the AX860i? Has the Corsair Link proved beneficial for those who have purchased it, or is it just a neat toy?


Dont bother with the Corsair AX when the Corsair RMx is newer better cheaper and more quiet.
The EVGA SuperNova G2 is the same so unless you can get an AX dirt cheap dont bother its a ripoff compared to a G2 or RMx.

You dont need 860 watts either unless you are going to have two super high end video cards with overclocks.
A 550 watt PSU is more then enough for a system with a single video card in it.


----------



## Undead36

Also RMx has more warranty now compared to AX


----------



## SteezyTN

Delete


----------



## termathor

Hi there,

FYI, this announce extends warranties period of some Corsair PSUs, even already purchased ones.
Neato.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My AX1500i died. No self test light with just the power cable plugged in. I RMA'd it, it's on its way to Corsair as we speak.
> 
> Cost me almost $80 to send it from Canada to the USA with $700 Canadian in insurance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a back-up PSU right now.
> 
> JPMboy, a regular in this forums told me it's the first time he heard of an AX1500i dying.


My AX1500i RMA replacement is being shipped to me as we speak. Corsair had it one day, tested the one that died and the replacement was sent UPS the next day. I'm so pleased!









Edit: It's being sent I mean, got a tracking number.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My AX1500i RMA replacement is being shipped to me as we speak. Corsair had it one day, tested the one that died and the replacement was sent UPS the next day. I'm so pleased!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It's being sent I mean, got a tracking number.


So, you got a new 1500i as RMA. Congrats, nice support of Corsair on this.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> So, you got a new 1500i as RMA. Congrats, nice support of Corsair on this.


Actually I get it tomorrow, tracking says it'll be here then. But I'm pretty sure they couldn't fix it and it's a new one as the email from Corsair says it's a replacement product.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> So, you got a new 1500i as RMA. Congrats, nice support of Corsair on this.


Got my replacement AX1500i I RMA'd. Brand new, in a sealed box. Corsair is great!!


----------



## Awsan

So one month ago suddenly my motherboard died while i was using my ~SigRig~ and i had to buy a new one as i am not in the US right now but finishing my studies in india and asus wont replace my motherboard unless it was in the US.

So i took a chance and sold my 4770k and 16gb ram and bought new 6700k with z170 impact mobo and new ram, so i went and put everything on cardboard,put the CPU in place and connected the 24 pin to the mobo and the powersupply (I usually start testing new parts piece by piece) made sure that the power supply was off and connected it to the wall and after that i wanted to move the mobo a little bit and i go electrocuted (Although the power supply was off).

So i unplugged it directly from the wall and from the motherboard and touched the mobo again and nothing happened ~I said maybe there is something wrong~ so i checked the powersupply and nothing was touching it so i grabbed a can of pressured air and tried to clean it just in case, then put it back on a cardboard and connected it to the power plug and i touched it and again it electrocuted me not even connected to the motherboard yet!!!!

So i unplugged it again and changed the power cable and the wall plug and still the same thing so what the hell is going on it killed my old motherboard and now maybe the new one is dead WHAT THE HELL???

Please any one knows whats going on this was my only hope it the new parts are damaged i am out of the PC world for a year at last i worked hard to get that money and i cant do anything about it


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont bother with the Corsair AX when the Corsair RMx is newer better cheaper and more quiet.
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 is the same so unless you can get an AX dirt cheap dont bother its a ripoff compared to a G2 or RMx.
> 
> You dont need 860 watts either unless you are going to have two super high end video cards with overclocks.
> A 550 watt PSU is more then enough for a system with a single video card in it.


Hi shilka,

I built two computers at different times with RMx PSUs and was amazed that they are completely silent at all times, there was no coil whine lottery as far as I can tell. I have AX860, bought it about 1.5-2 years ago but I'm getting tired of coil whine at different load levels when running off wall and extreme coil whine when running off very expensive Pure Sine Wave APC UPS battery. It really feels like overrated PSU and relic from the past (released in year 2012 or so) compared to new ones like RMx series.

I'm thinking of getting RMx PSU because I want CWT platform and I don't want to mess around with Seasonic coil whine lottery any longer. I'll RMA Corsair PSU and probably sell it or something. Is RM850x similar efficiency at 15% and 50% load? That's my only concern.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> Hi shilka,
> 
> I built two computers at different times with RMx PSUs and was amazed that they are completely silent at all times, there was no coil whine lottery as far as I can tell. I have AX860, bought it about 1.5-2 years ago but I'm getting tired of coil whine at different load levels when running off wall and extreme coil whine when running off very expensive Pure Sine Wave APC UPS battery. It really feels like overrated PSU and relic from the past (released in year 2012 or so) compared to new ones like RMx series.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting RMx PSU because I want CWT platform and I don't want to mess around with Seasonic coil whine lottery any longer. I'll RMA Corsair PSU and probably sell it or something. Is RM850x similar efficiency at 15% and 50% load? That's my only concern.


Efficiency at 15% is going to be lower then at 50% yes.


----------



## JourneymanMike

What happened? I took my build down for some upgrading, Mainboard, CPU, RAM, GPU's, and a beautiful CaseLabs
S5 case.... OK, so I am doing a new build!







When I took my Corsair 1200i PSU out for instillation and hooked everything up, it failed and shut down after a short period of time....

I bought this thing, Brand New, in a sealed box, on eBay 6 months ago! It has a 7 year warranty, do you think that Corsair will cover it? eBay, and the guy a bought it from, are not Corsair approved retailors.

I checked it with a PSU tester...






Is there anything, I can do to further, to diagnose the PSU?

Mike


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What happened? I took my build down for some upgrading, Mainboard, CPU, RAM, GPU's, and a beautiful CaseLabs
> S5 case.... OK, so I am doing a new build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I took my Corsair 1200i PSU out for instillation and hooked everything up, it failed and shut down after a short period of time....
> 
> I bought this thing, Brand New, in a sealed box, on eBay 6 months ago! It has a 7 year warranty, do you think that Corsair will cover it? eBay, and the guy a bought it from, are not Corsair approved retailors.
> 
> I checked it with a PSU tester...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything, I can do to further, to diagnose the PSU?
> 
> Mike


Send an email to Corsair and talk to them and they should be able to help you out.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Send an email to Corsair and talk to them and they should be able to help you out.


I guess I'll have to do that... Doesn't hurt to find out one way or another. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I guess I'll have to do that... Doesn't hurt to find out one way or another. Thanks for the suggestion!


Just with the serial number printed on the box or PSU Corsair can give you the warranty.


----------



## D749

Many years back I used to exclusively use Corsair PSUs - I still have 2-3 in the house, but mostly use them for test/spare builds. However, I moved away from using them in primary builds due to buzzing/humming issues. I recently decide to come back into the fold and ordered a new AX1500i from a store in the US. I plugged in the unit without any cables expect for the power cord. The unit passed the self test.

However, while standing in front of the unit I noticed that even with the power switch set to "off" the unit was generating a buzzing sound. The closer I got to the rear (power cord end) of the unit the louder the noise got. Switching the unit "on" didn't change anything. I also used it to power a spare PC I build to see if applying a load had an effect - it didn't and the same noise is present.

I killed my home AC unit and recorded the noise: 




Is this normal? I read that there was a hardware revision of this unit. How do I tell which version I have?

Thanks.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Many years back I used to exclusively use Corsair PSUs - I still have 2-3 in the house, but mostly use them for test/spare builds. However, I moved away from using them in primary builds due to buzzing/humming issues. I recently decide to come back into the fold and ordered a new AX1500i from a store in the US. I plugged in the unit without any cables expect for the power cord. The unit passed the self test.
> 
> However, while standing in front of the unit I noticed that even with the power switch set to "off" the unit was generating a buzzing sound. The closer I got to the rear (power cord end) of the unit the louder the noise got. Switching the unit "on" didn't change anything. I also used it to power a spare PC I build to see if applying a load had an effect - it didn't and the same noise is present.
> 
> I killed my home AC unit and recorded the noise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal? I read that there was a hardware revision of this unit. How do I tell which version I have?
> 
> Thanks.


Ordered a second brand new unit. Same issue. I'm so damn disappointed in Corsiar. Details can be found here: http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159337.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Ordered a second brand new unit. Same issue. I'm so damn disappointed in Corsiar. Details can be found here: http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159337.


Zero coil whine with mine, turned off all sound and checked. No noise at all, even under load.


----------



## MCFC

My ax1200i started coil whining after around 2 years so I RMA'd it and Corsair received it yesterday.
Today I got an email confirming my replacement unit being shipped out june 20th (because there is no stock currently)
Amazing customer service


----------



## deathroll

Hello guys. Local Corsair service has changed the cables of my HXi series PSU with Type4 cables. I have a concern about this. Can Type4 cables be used with HXi series? Corsair distrubitor in my country runs the service stuffs, I think they are bad at service job. I try to avoid any component damage may occur later. I need to be ensured about new cables.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Anyone with AXI series had their system shut down,the self test led turn red and after waiting some minutes flipping the on/off switch getting their system up and running again? or removing cables pressing self test which after some minutes of waiting turning green again and plugging the cables back in up and running?

I had the 2nd situation 6 weeks ago, then the 1st 14 days later and the day after that 2nd situation again. Till now no problems anymore.
Should I worry? Cause I do not really want to send my unit for rma again.. I returned like 4 PSU in less then a year...


----------



## Boereman

Hi guys, my AX860 won't switch back on except for a quick flash of power and a click. It happened after a normal shutdown, I cannot get it to start again. Other PSUs seem to work fine on the motherboard(tried 2 others), cant seem to find the problem. All cables disconnected and PSU taken out of case. Is there a serviceable fuse internally?
In need of some help big time.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

So my PC just shutdown again today, and the self test light on my AX860I went to red... After I unplugged all the cables and used the self test button it went back to green. I could just insert the cables back in and my PC is running again...
I just have no idea why it shuts down and why it works again now (Happy it does just strange)


----------



## Boereman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boereman*
> 
> Hi guys, my AX860 won't switch back on except for a quick flash of power and a click. It happened after a normal shutdown, I cannot get it to start again. Other PSUs seem to work fine on the motherboard(tried 2 others), cant seem to find the problem. All cables disconnected and PSU taken out of case. Is there a serviceable fuse internally?
> In need of some help big time.


An update:
Took the PSU into a repair shop and got told that it was irreparable, all they did was stick it into another PC and check if it turned on.
I took it apon myself to open the PSU up (taking the necessary precautions) and found that the IEC/EMI Filter and power switch looked a bit roasted. I've ordered another IEC module and switch too. Let's see if I can resurrect this thing.
I would buy a new PSU, but I am a student and cannot afford such things at the moment...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> Anyone with AXI series had their system shut down,the self test led turn red and after waiting some minutes flipping the on/off switch getting their system up and running again? or removing cables pressing self test which after some minutes of waiting turning green again and plugging the cables back in up and running?
> 
> I had the 2nd situation 6 weeks ago, then the 1st 14 days later and the day after that 2nd situation again. Till now no problems anymore.
> Should I worry? Cause I do not really want to send my unit for rma again.. I returned like 4 PSU in less then a year...


Some motherboards have Overvolt Protection and it can be buggy and cause systems to spontaneously turn off.

See here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1602516/whats-wrong-with-my-overclocking/0_20#post_25566995


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Some motherboards have Overvolt Protection and it can be buggy and cause systems to spontaneously turn off.
> 
> See here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1602516/whats-wrong-with-my-overclocking/0_20#post_25566995


Thanks, I RMA'ed the unit and my new one is rock solid (so far) only some coil whine here and there but I'm happy now. But I did read somewhere if you heat up the coils (by usage) that they return to the un hearable frequenties (was explained to me that way) It worked with my GPU from really loud coil whine to a lot more silent. But you can run benchmarks to make the card really hot, not sure how I heat up my AX860 tho


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Guys did I make a mistake buying a HX850i today?

My Seasonic 1200w Platinum died taking 2 x99 motherboards with it, the HX850i was all I could get my hand on other than a Thermaltake or no name generics.


----------



## Madness11

Hey guys. Who has Corsair Ax860i ? And usind more then 1-2 year+ )) tell you dont have any problems?)


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Many years back I used to exclusively use Corsair PSUs - I still have 2-3 in the house, but mostly use them for test/spare builds. However, I moved away from using them in primary builds due to buzzing/humming issues. I recently decide to come back into the fold and ordered a new AX1500i from a store in the US. I plugged in the unit without any cables expect for the power cord. The unit passed the self test.
> 
> However, while standing in front of the unit I noticed that even with the power switch set to "off" the unit was generating a buzzing sound. The closer I got to the rear (power cord end) of the unit the louder the noise got. Switching the unit "on" didn't change anything. I also used it to power a spare PC I build to see if applying a load had an effect - it didn't and the same noise is present.
> 
> I killed my home AC unit and recorded the noise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal? I read that there was a hardware revision of this unit. How do I tell which version I have?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a second brand new unit. Same issue. I'm so damn disappointed in Corsiar. Details can be found here: http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159337.
Click to expand...

What the heck? A poster there said that the AX1500i (presumably other models too) doesn't have a power switch but only a pretend one that puts the unit in standby and still allows current to flow into the unit when it's "off"? What on earth was Corsair thinking? An on/off switch on the back of the PSU should do just that - turn the unit on and off - completely.


----------



## iammurphy

I have gone through 3 AX860i for random shut downs under load. Avoid if you can


----------



## Scotty99

Hello power supply people. There is a refurbished ax760 on newegg right now for 79.99 with a 1 year warranty. Would you suggest it over a seasonic mii 620w bronze for 65 bucks?

I assume the ax is a superior power supply, it is more than i need for my build which is what i want so the hybrid mode works and its quiet (ill have gtx 1060 and a ryzen r7 1700).

Here is the corsair PSU if anyone interested:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139119

Thanks.


----------



## Bonjovi

Hello guys

I have AX1500I Corsair power supply I bought it brand new condition but its have some problem.

PSU some times have same sound like its in video




Its not all the time its some times comes some times goes.

Whats wrong with it some one know?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Curious. I couldn't hear a thing.


----------



## Bonjovi

Some one have answer?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

So its the AX850 and not the AX1500i right?


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> So its the AX850 and not the AX1500i right?


No .I have a problem with AX1500I same problem as some guy showing in video 




That is not my AX850. ) I have AX1500I with the same problem like in video


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> No .I have a problem with AX1500I same problem as some guy showing in video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not my AX850. ) I have AX1500I with the same problem like in video


Wow that sound makes me scare.

I would skip a fan problem and think more in a capacitor problem o voltage regulation problem, in any way, I think that it is a high risk run your system with PSU making that sound

What happen if you run the PSU alone? Not load it all just the PSU.


----------



## Psychomanteum

Capacitor Vibration would be my guess.


----------



## Loladinas

So I was looking online to buy some shorter cables and I'm a bit confused with regards to what's compatible with what...
Does anyone know if the AX760 can use the same cables as an SF600? The physical connectors seem the same, but are there any of the internal bits wired differently?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> So I was looking only to buy some shorter cables and I'm a bit confused with regards to what's compatible with what...
> Does anyone know if the AX760 can use the same cables as an SF600? The physical connectors seem the same, but are there any of the internal bits wired differently?


It's highly likely that the internal bits are different. Only the outputs of PSU cables are standardized. The PSU ends are anything but standardized, even within the same brands of PSUs.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> It's highly likely that the internal bits are different. Only the outputs of PSU cables are standardized. The PSU ends are anything but standardized, even within the same brands of PSUs.


I know that it may very well be a possibility, but I thought maybe someone knows for sure








Or maybe I should just try to summon @CorsairGeorge


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> It's highly likely that the internal bits are different. Only the outputs of PSU cables are standardized. The PSU ends are anything but standardized, even within the same brands of PSUs.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it may very well be a possibility, but I thought maybe someone knows for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I should just try to summon @CorsairGeorge
Click to expand...

That would be your best bet.


----------



## Loladinas

Received my China cables for SF600 today. 22€ shipped. They're 200mm each, reasonably flexible, and seem to be quite well made. Sadly I don't have the time to mess around with my ITX box right now. Hopefully, when I do get around to installing them, it won't burn down my house.

Excuse the dirty fingernails, doing a bit of renovation at home.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I have AX1500I Corsair power supply I bought it brand new condition but its have some problem.
> 
> PSU some times have same sound like its in video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not all the time its some times comes some times goes.
> 
> Whats wrong with it some one know?


My 1500i had this buzzing issue.. I tried a cyberPower UPS 900w to hopefully get cleaner power from the outlet.. still had it but lessened. Added a 1500w line conditioner.. Helped more but it was still slightly there. Once I plugged into another outlet (GFCI properly grounded from separate circuit), it went away.
My house has old wiring, so it doesn't surprise me that they're not properly grounded/have dirty power for lack of a better term. Try plugging into a clean source of power.


----------



## Trickster29

I'm planning on getting a AX1500i to power my rig (it will have a 7980XE that is binned and delidded.... Potentially capable of pulling over 800W which is the main reason I opted in from my precious choice (AX1200i))

Someone brought to my attention that the AX1500i or any Axi for that matter. Has Over current protection on by default. And that they had to set it to off everytime they would start the computer. I absolutely love the ripple suppression and other features about The Axi line. However that sounds rather annoying to do every boot.

I read somewhere else that it keeps the settings as long as it remains plugged in. Is this true?

I've been with corsair power supplies what seems like my entire life. I've dealt with there GS series and then there HX series. It only makes sense that I would continue with them. So it just seems odd for me to try anything else Imo.

All of the PSUs I've purchased from them have yet to have any issues what so ever.

This is the first rig I'm building for myself and I plan to heavily stress it. Just like I heavily stressed my M18x (laptop @ 4.8Ghz it kept the Temps down. But it's power brick just couldn't cut it with the graphics cards aswell)

Is there any custom firmware out there perhaps that may by default start with no OCP? Just incase I have a power outage.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickster29*
> 
> I'm planning on getting a AX1500i to power my rig (it will have a 7980XE that is binned and delidded.... Potentially capable of pulling over 800W which is the main reason I opted in from my precious choice (AX1200i))
> 
> Someone brought to my attention that the AX1500i or any Axi for that matter. Has Over current protection on by default. And that they had to set it to off everytime they would start the computer. I absolutely love the ripple suppression and other features about The Axi line. However that sounds rather annoying to do every boot.
> 
> I read somewhere else that it keeps the settings as long as it remains plugged in. Is this true?
> 
> I've been with corsair power supplies what seems like my entire life. I've dealt with there GS series and then there HX series. It only makes sense that I would continue with them. So it just seems odd for me to try anything else Imo.
> 
> All of the PSUs I've purchased from them have yet to have any issues what so ever.
> 
> This is the first rig I'm building for myself and I plan to heavily stress it. Just like I heavily stressed my M18x (laptop @ 4.8Ghz it kept the Temps down. But it's power brick just couldn't cut it with the graphics cards aswell)
> 
> Is there any custom firmware out there perhaps that may by default start with no OCP? Just incase I have a power outage.


I have the 1500i, why are you being told to disable OCP? In order to do so, you'll need to use the Link software and have the Link dongle installed.

I had shutdown/restart issues with mine, turned out it was the corsair link dongle causing it, so I would be cautious with that.

Also, when I RMAed the PSU just to be safe, it took them three damn months to complete the RMA and they were horrible to deal with, outsourced from another country, didn't care at all about my issue, even though I paid up front for the Express RMA service, still took them 3 months to replace it.

I have my replacement and it's running smooth and solid, if you check my sig, you'll see its a huge system all overclocked, I have OCP on, not using the Link dongle.


----------



## Trickster29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> I have the 1500i, why are you being told to disable OCP? In order to do so, you'll need to use the Link software and have the Link dongle installed.
> 
> I had shutdown/restart issues with mine, turned out it was the corsair link dongle causing it, so I would be cautious with that.
> 
> Also, when I RMAed the PSU just to be safe, it took them three damn months to complete the RMA and they were horrible to deal with, outsourced from another country, didn't care at all about my issue, even though I paid up front for the Express RMA service, still took them 3 months to replace it.
> 
> I have my replacement and it's running smooth and solid, if you check my sig, you'll see its a huge system all overclocked, I have OCP on, not using the Link dongle.


I'm being told to turn it off cause potentially the 7980XE can pull 800W+ under high overclocks.

Which is way over the default 30A limit that appears to be set on the AX1500i.

I'm just wondering if it holds the settings over reboot. And if there's a way to make it always default to OCP off.

Cause supposedly it forgets that it's turned off when it's unplugged.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickster29*
> 
> I'm being told to turn it off cause potentially the 7980XE can pull 800W+ under high overclocks.
> 
> Which is way over the default 30A limit that appears to be set on the AX1500i.
> 
> I'm just wondering if it holds the settings over reboot. And if there's a way to make it always default to OCP off.
> 
> Cause supposedly it forgets that it's turned off when it's unplugged.


That's a huge amount of power! Only way is to test it yourself. I'm refusing to use the Link dongle since it caused those issues with my other 1500i or I'd test it for you. The only way is to use the Link software with the usb dongle and turn them off, restart and see if the settings stuck.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickster29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> I have the 1500i, why are you being told to disable OCP? In order to do so, you'll need to use the Link software and have the Link dongle installed.
> 
> I had shutdown/restart issues with mine, turned out it was the corsair link dongle causing it, so I would be cautious with that.
> 
> Also, when I RMAed the PSU just to be safe, it took them three damn months to complete the RMA and they were horrible to deal with, outsourced from another country, didn't care at all about my issue, even though I paid up front for the Express RMA service, still took them 3 months to replace it.
> 
> I have my replacement and it's running smooth and solid, if you check my sig, you'll see its a huge system all overclocked, I have OCP on, not using the Link dongle.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm being told to turn it off cause potentially the 7980XE can pull 800W+ under high overclocks.
> 
> Which is way over the default 30A limit that appears to be set on the AX1500i.
> 
> I'm just wondering if it holds the settings over reboot. And if there's a way to make it always default to OCP off.
> 
> Cause supposedly it forgets that it's turned off when it's unplugged.
Click to expand...

Here's my findings with my AX1500i.

Corsair Link installed, disable all OCPs, make a new profile, make sure it is still disabled in the new profile, reboot.

I had to make a profile to get settings to stick.

OCP stayed disabled on boot.

Shutdown, kept power supply with the plug pulled out for three minutes, restarted, OCP still disabled in software.

Uninstalled software and driver, rebooted, reinstalled software and driver, not unplugging power cord at all, every OCP enabled again.

Only thing I never tried was uninstalling the software and NOT deleting the driver but I'm really sure the OCP is tied to the software settings so if you want it disabled, uninstalling the software is NOT an option.


----------



## Trickster29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Here's my findings with my AX1500i.
> 
> Corsair Link installed, disable all OCPs, make a new profile, make sure it is still disabled in the new profile, reboot.
> 
> I had to make a profile to get settings to stick.
> 
> OCP stayed disabled on boot.
> 
> Shutdown, kept power supply with the plug pulled out for three minutes, restarted, OCP still disabled in software.
> 
> Uninstalled software and driver, rebooted, reinstalled software and driver, not unplugging power cord at all, every OCP enabled again.
> 
> Only thing I never tried was uninstalling the software and NOT deleting the driver but I'm really sure the OCP is tied to the software settings so if you want it disabled, uninstalling the software is NOT an option.


Uninstalling the software isn't really an issue. As I'd probably use it for curiosity reasons to see how much power I am drawing (it does that right?)

So it does persist settings even if you unplug the power supply. Assuming the software remains installed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> That's a huge amount of power! Only way is to test it yourself. I'm refusing to use the Link dongle since it caused those issues with my other 1500i or I'd test it for you. The only way is to use the Link software with the usb dongle and turn them off, restart and see if the settings stuck.


Yea it is a extremely large amount of power. But it makes sense. My alien pulled about 160 to 180W under load at 4.8Ghz. And it's a quad core. This is an 18 core. At 4.9Ghz supposedly it pulls 845W.

Which is the same ratio as

845/180 = 4.6~

Which

4.6*4= about 18

So it sounds realistic

What's even crazier is the 845W was supposedly close to stable on a Closed loop cooler. I'd imagine if you improved the CLC in anyway shape or form you could probably hold 4.9Ghz.

I got the laptop cooling system to hold 4.8Ghz. I'd imagine I could get the Desktop Watercooler to do at least the same.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickster29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Here's my findings with my AX1500i.
> 
> Corsair Link installed, disable all OCPs, make a new profile, make sure it is still disabled in the new profile, reboot.
> 
> I had to make a profile to get settings to stick.
> 
> OCP stayed disabled on boot.
> 
> Shutdown, kept power supply with the plug pulled out for three minutes, restarted, OCP still disabled in software.
> 
> Uninstalled software and driver, rebooted, reinstalled software and driver, not unplugging power cord at all, every OCP enabled again.
> 
> Only thing I never tried was uninstalling the software and NOT deleting the driver but I'm really sure the OCP is tied to the software settings so if you want it disabled, uninstalling the software is NOT an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstalling the software isn't really an issue. As I'd probably use it for curiosity reasons to see how much power I am drawing (it does that right?)
> 
> So it does persist settings even if you unplug the power supply. Assuming the software remains installed?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> That's a huge amount of power! Only way is to test it yourself. I'm refusing to use the Link dongle since it caused those issues with my other 1500i or I'd test it for you. The only way is to use the Link software with the usb dongle and turn them off, restart and see if the settings stuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it is a extremely large amount of power. But it makes sense. My alien pulled about 160 to 180W under load at 4.8Ghz. And it's a quad core. This is an 18 core. At 4.9Ghz supposedly it pulls 845W.
> 
> Which is the same ratio as
> 
> 845/180 = 4.6~
> 
> Which
> 
> 4.6*4= about 18
> 
> So it sounds realistic
> 
> What's even crazier is the 845W was supposedly close to stable on a Closed loop cooler. I'd imagine if you improved the CLC in anyway shape or form you could probably hold 4.9Ghz.
> 
> I got the laptop cooling system to hold 4.8Ghz. I'd imagine I could get the Desktop Watercooler to do at least the same.
Click to expand...

Yes, it persists if you keep the software installed, even if you unplug the power cord.









And PM me if you can't get the drivers installed in Windows 10.

I had to use an older version of Link AND manually install the driver from a driver folder the software installs to get it to install properly after reboots.


----------



## Trickster29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, it persists if you keep the software installed, even if you unplug the power cord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And PM me if you can't get the drivers installed in Windows 10.
> 
> I had to use an older version of Link AND manually install the driver from a driver folder the software installs to get it to install properly after reboots.


Alright, I wont be getting the PC till at least early December but thank you for the insight

Also thank you for the information









How much wattage does that 5960X at that frequency pull out of curiosity?

Also because the Ax1500i delivers what i believe to be very clean power. do you think (from experience with other PSUs) your audio sounds better because it doesn't have as much electrical noise??

My MSI has a lot of electrical noise on its USB ports so i'm wondering if this may make the difference because its a clean power source (course not on the MSI but compared to the MSI (course theres other factors))


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickster29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, it persists if you keep the software installed, even if you unplug the power cord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And PM me if you can't get the drivers installed in Windows 10.
> 
> I had to use an older version of Link AND manually install the driver from a driver folder the software installs to get it to install properly after reboots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I wont be getting the PC till at least early December but thank you for the insight
> 
> Also thank you for the information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much wattage does that 5960X at that frequency pull out of curiosity?
Click to expand...

I only run the frequency for benching, run 4.6GHZ at 1.230, cache a 4.3GHZ at 1.2v and memory at 1.37v at 3200MHZ.

I'll run RealBench when i get home from work and see how much power it's pulling in Corsair Link and HWInfo.


----------



## Trickster29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I only run the frequency for benching, run 4.6GHZ at 1.230, cache a 4.3GHZ at 1.2v and memory at 1.37v at 3200MHZ.
> 
> I'll run RealBench when i get home from work and see how much power it's pulling in Corsair Link and HWInfo.


Alright looking forward to that...there are other questions in the post that i added late. so perhaps you did see them







i didn't expect you to get back so fast lol


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickster29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I only run the frequency for benching, run 4.6GHZ at 1.230, cache a 4.3GHZ at 1.2v and memory at 1.37v at 3200MHZ.
> 
> I'll run RealBench when i get home from work and see how much power it's pulling in Corsair Link and HWInfo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright looking forward to that...there are other questions in the post that i added late. so perhaps you did see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't expect you to get back so fast lol
Click to expand...

I'm sure clean power helps in all of the above but I also have my AX1500i plugged into to a good Furman power conditioner I bought brand new from Ebay.

I don't think i have dirty power from my power utility but it's an older building and might help some.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickster29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, it persists if you keep the software installed, even if you unplug the power cord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And PM me if you can't get the drivers installed in Windows 10.
> 
> I had to use an older version of Link AND manually install the driver from a driver folder the software installs to get it to install properly after reboots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I wont be getting the PC till at least early December but thank you for the insight
> 
> Also thank you for the information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much wattage does that 5960X at that frequency pull out of curiosity?
> 
> Also because the Ax1500i delivers what i believe to be very clean power. do you think (from experience with other PSUs) your audio sounds better because it doesn't have as much electrical noise??
> 
> My MSI has a lot of electrical noise on its USB ports so i'm wondering if this may make the difference because its a clean power source (course not on the MSI but compared to the MSI (course theres other factors))
Click to expand...

Running RealBench I'm getting about 580W in 570W out.









corsair_link_20171003_20_22_06.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## Trickster29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Running RealBench I'm getting about 580W in 570W out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corsair_link_20171003_20_22_06.zip 1k .zip file


thats crazy. idk what someone else i asked was thinking. he told me it wouldnt pull 800W at 4.9Ghz (the 7980XE) but your 8 core is almost doing 600W.

thank you
Edited: sorry didnt see your above post lol







thanks


----------



## elderan

Alright so advice.

I am rebuilding mine from a 7700k to a 7980XE, just waiting on the CPU.

I have a Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G RGB 1250W Digital 80+ Titanium Smart Zero currently.
I have a Corsair AX1200i from another PC build which was stripped and sold but I still have the PSU.

I got the thermaltake mainly for the RGB but that part is no longer needed. I dont like the thermaltake software and the cable extenders I had to buy are very ridged and annoying. I am debating switching back to either my AX1200i or ordering a new AX1500i.

Here are some pics from my build to get a sense. Main changes to the new build are
ASUS ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME
Intel 7980XE
G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB (8GBx8) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q2-64GTZR



http://imgur.com/mFsQd


Just wanting some feedback.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Alright so advice.
> 
> I am rebuilding mine from a 7700k to a 7980XE, just waiting on the CPU.
> 
> I have a Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G RGB 1250W Digital 80+ Titanium Smart Zero currently.
> I have a Corsair AX1200i from another PC build which was stripped and sold but I still have the PSU.
> 
> I got the thermaltake mainly for the RGB but that part is no longer needed. I dont like the thermaltake software and the cable extenders I had to buy are very ridged and annoying. I am debating switching back to either my AX1200i or ordering a new AX1500i.
> 
> Here are some pics from my build to get a sense. Main changes to the new build are
> ASUS ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME
> Intel 7980XE
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB (8GBx8) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q2-64GTZR
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/mFsQd
> 
> 
> Just wanting some feedback.


I'd stick with the 1200i myself, 1500i is not a huge upgrade and only really needed if you want to run three or four video cards, 1200i performs very near to a 1500i, save the cash for GPU upgrade or something.









Edit: But looking at your build if money isn't an issue then yes, get the 1500i, bit of a better power supply.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'd stick with the 1200i myself, 1500i is not a huge upgrade and only really needed if you want to run three or four video cards, 1200i performs very near to a 1500i, save the cash for GPU upgrade or something.


Not against reusing the AX1200i, it was ordered Oct 2014 so about 3 years old now. I will need to find some cablemods which are black/sleeved and longer without having to use extensions if possible if I use it though.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'd stick with the 1200i myself, 1500i is not a huge upgrade and only really needed if you want to run three or four video cards, 1200i performs very near to a 1500i, save the cash for GPU upgrade or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not against reusing the AX1200i, it was ordered Oct 2014 so about 3 years old now. I will need to find some cablemods which are black/sleeved and longer without having to use extensions if possible if I use it though.
Click to expand...

With Cablemod cables they have an option to make custom length cables of every type. I did that. And Cablemod's cables are great quality, not too pricey.







Any color, color combo you want.

Like if you need video card 8 pin cable without the extra 2 pin connector (one 8 pin plug) you can or one cable with s clean 8 pin plus 6 pin you can. I'd get separate values for each card power connector though. Not as clean but better not hedging all the voltage going through one cable on an overcooked card.


----------



## KedarWolf

I added stuff to my previous posts, scroll back.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I added stuff to my previous posts, scroll back.


Okay so I will just go ahead and go with the AX1500i and get some custom length cables made. I am getting the cpu next week so I will most likely need to do the initial build with the current thermaltake and then redo the PSU plus cables once I get them.

As part of this build I changed the black/white theme to a black and full rgb asus aura sync. All the fans/blocks/strips are now fully aura sync compatible and thats why I no longer need the thermaltake rgb since it wont sync with asus aura software.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I added stuff to my previous posts, scroll back.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so I will just go ahead and go with the AX1500i and get some custom length cables made. I am getting the cpu next week so I will most likely need to do the initial build with the current thermaltake and then redo the PSU plus cables once I get them.
> 
> As part of this build I changed the black/white theme to a black and full rgb asus aura sync. All the fans/blocks/strips are now fully aura sync compatible and thats why I no longer need the thermaltake rgb since it wont sync with asus aura software.
Click to expand...

I'm jealous of your build. Good news is though I'm getting maybe 20-40k or more from a class action and an going to build a 18 core, 36 thread i9 myself full water with four top of the line Volta cards when they come out for benching, not L2N though.









Likely the last high end PC I'll be able to build unless I got the lotto for some money or something.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm jealous of your build. Good news is though I'm getting maybe 20-40k or more from a class action and an going to build a 18 core, 36 thread i9 myself full water with four top of the line Volta cards when they come out for benching, not L2N though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likely the last high end PC I'll be able to build unless I got the lotto for some money or something.


In the end I should have about 9-10k into the build I think. Not counting stuff I am replacing and selling at a loss like the existing 7700k, mb/ram/psu.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickster29*
> 
> I'm being told to turn it off cause potentially the 7980XE can pull 800W+ under high overclocks.
> 
> Which is way over the default 30A limit that appears to be set on the AX1500i.
> 
> I'm just wondering if it holds the settings over reboot. And if there's a way to make it always default to OCP off.
> 
> Cause supposedly it forgets that it's turned off when it's unplugged.


40 Amps per connector. That means you'll have 60 Amps for a pair of 8 pin EPS connectors plus another 40 amps for the 24 pin ATX connector. Unless the motherboard vendor really screwed up each 8 pin shouldn't be drawing more than 40 amps as they would have no way to know if the cables could support that safely. Across three connectors the board could be pulling over 1.4kW at 12V DC before you trigger OCP, with 960 of that going through the EPs connectors.

You should be fine even with the out of the box settings, but you can use corsair link to turn on single rail mode which will let you draw even higher current limits from a single connector. You do not under any circumstances ever want a 1500W unit that's truly a single rail. A short could be 125A before OCP would trip - fire hazard.

Depending on how high you OC your chip, your 1200i should do the job fine. I have one that has been put through 7970 crossfire abuse folding and 1080 Ti abuse mining with no complaints. The 1500i would only be necessary if you have a pair of GPUs and you also go for sky high clocks under water for the CPU.

EDIT: 40A not 30A


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Not against reusing the AX1200i, it was ordered Oct 2014 so about 3 years old now. I will need to find some cablemods which are black/sleeved and longer without having to use extensions if possible if I use it though.


1200i , save your money, spend it on the cables. I ran a 1200i on the current build in my sig.. with the SLI and OC, it was pretty close to 1k draw on full load. spikes around 960 watts.

Check Performance PCs for their damage box items, that's where I got my full cablemod set, saved 30 bucks due to a box dent. Even had the colors I want. worth a shot.

EDIT: should have read further, enjoy the 1500i, I love mine!
PS EDIT: I had shutdown/restart issues with the corsair link installed to a usb header. Had to remove it. I speculate that it's my motherboard, but be wary of that thing. If you get random restarts with the dongle installed, remove that first before freaking out.


----------



## elderan

So I ordered a Corsair AX1500i from amazon but its not shipping until near November.

I can easily swap my AX1200i for it once it comes but I am planning on ordering custom cables from CableMod. Cables I order for the AX1200i will work no problem on the AX1500i right?

Edit: Never mind Amazon just updated my order, says will be delivered Oct 24th so I will just use it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> So I ordered a Corsair AX1500i from amazon but its not shipping until near November.
> 
> I can easily swap my AX1200i for it once it comes but I am planning on ordering custom cables from CableMod. Cables I order for the AX1200i will work no problem on the AX1500i right?
> 
> Edit: Never mind Amazon just updated my order, says will be delivered Oct 24th so I will just use it.


Yes, they work for both PSUs.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, they work for both PSUs.


Now just trying to figure out the length I need. Almost tempted to just get the 24 pin, 2 8 pin, 2 pin, 8 CPU pin all max length. Might be longer than needed but rather it be longer than shorter.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> So I ordered a Corsair AX1500i from amazon but its not shipping until near November.
> 
> I can easily swap my AX1200i for it once it comes but I am planning on ordering custom cables from CableMod. Cables I order for the AX1200i will work no problem on the AX1500i right?
> 
> Edit: Never mind Amazon just updated my order, says will be delivered Oct 24th so I will just use it.


The cables will work with both PSUs, but keep in mind, the mobo and CPU/VGA plugs are on the opposite side on the 1500i, so youll need a bit more slack. Ran into that issue when I did my 1200 to 1500i swap.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> So I ordered a Corsair AX1500i from amazon but its not shipping until near November.
> 
> I can easily swap my AX1200i for it once it comes but I am planning on ordering custom cables from CableMod. Cables I order for the AX1200i will work no problem on the AX1500i right?
> 
> Edit: Never mind Amazon just updated my order, says will be delivered Oct 24th so I will just use it.
> 
> 
> 
> The cables will work with both PSUs, but keep in mind, the mobo and CPU/VGA plugs are on the opposite side on the 1500i, so youll need a bit more slack. Ran into that issue when I did my 1200 to 1500i swap.
Click to expand...

I ended up putting my AX1500i in upside down as I wanted the fan blowing air out the bottom of my case.








That would make the plugs on the opposite side I think.









I was a bit upset the logo was upside down but that side isn't windowed so not a huge issue.


----------



## shilka

ATX specifications states that all ATX power supplies must have an intake fan to be ATX approved which means you PSU fan is sucking air in not blowing it out


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> ATX specifications states that all ATX power supplies must have an intake fan to be ATX approved which means you PSU fan is sucking air in not blowing it out


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> ATX specifications states that all ATX power supplies must have an intake fan to be ATX approved which means you PSU fan is sucking air in not blowing it out


Thank you for that, I never knew.

I now have the fan on top blowing air OUT of the case.

Strange thing though, the logo on my AX1500i on the right side of the case is inverted from the other side so looking from the right side is still upside down.


----------



## shilka

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,review-32338-4.html

As the ATX power supply specification has evolved, there have been some changes in the cooling fan orientation and design. The ATX specification originally called for an 80 mm fan to be mounted along the inner side of the supply, where it could draw air in from the rear of the chassis and blow it inside across the motherboard. This kind of airflow runs in the opposite direction than most standard supplies, which exhaust air out the back of the supply through a hole in the case where the fan protrudes. The idea was that the reverse-flow design could cool the system more efficiently with only a single fan, eliminating the need for a fan (active) heatsink on the CPU.

Another benefit of the reverse-flow cooling is that the system would run cleaner, freer from dust and dirt. The case would be pressurized, so air would be continuously forced out of the cracks in the case-the opposite of what happens with a negative pressure design. For this reason, the reverse-flow cooling design is often referred to as a positive-pressure-ventilation design. On an ATX system with reverse-flow cooling, the air is blown out away from the drive because the only air intake is the single fan vent on the power supply at the rear. For systems that operate in extremely harsh environments, you can add a filter to the fan intake vent to further ensure that all the air entering the system is clean and free of dust.

Although this sounds like a good way to ventilate a system, the positive-pressure design needs to use a more powerful fan to pull the required amount of air through a filter and pressurize the case. Also, if a filter is used, it must be serviced periodically; depending on operating conditions, it could need changing or cleaning as often as every week. In addition, the heat load from the power supply on a fully loaded system heats the air being ingested, blowing warm air over the CPU and reducing the overall cooling capability.

As CPUs evolved to generate more and more heat, the cooling capability of the system became more critical and the positive-pressure design was simply not up to the task. Therefore, subsequent versions of the ATX specification were rewritten to allow both positive- and negative-pressure designs, but they emphasized the standard negative-pressure system with an exhaust fan on the power supply and an additional high-quality cooling fan blowing cool air right on the CPU as the best solution.

*Because a standard negative-pressure system offers the greatest cooling capacity for a given fan's airspeed and flow, virtually all recent ATX-style power supplies use a negative-pressure design, in which air flows out the back of the power supply.* Most use an 80 mm fan mounted on the rear of the unit blowing outward, but some use an 80 mm, a 92 mm, or a 120 mm fan mounted on the inside upper or lower surface, with open vents on the rear of the system. *In either example, the flow of air is such that air is always exhausted out of the system through the rear of the supply.*


----------



## Bighouse

Huh oh...Did I buy the right PSU? I JUST found this forum. I'm in the initial phase of ordering parts for an ATX build. I'll be installing an Asus Prime X399-deluxe mobo into a Thermaltake Core P5 case. All three items are ordered and arrive within a few days. The PSU I ordered was the Corsair HX1200i. In reading this forum (wish I had done so first) I see lots of mentions of the A1200i, but not so much for the HX1200i. Did I buy a PSU that isn't properly designed for the mobo or case?


----------



## shilka

Bighouse said:


> Huh oh...Did I buy the right PSU? I JUST found this forum. I'm in the initial phase of ordering parts for an ATX build. I'll be installing an Asus Prime X399-deluxe mobo into a Thermaltake Core P5 case. All three items are ordered and arrive within a few days. The PSU I ordered was the Corsair HX1200i. In reading this forum (wish I had done so first) I see lots of mentions of the A1200i, but not so much for the HX1200i. Did I buy a PSU that isn't properly designed for the mobo or case?


 The PSU you bought is a standard ATX PSU which means it will fit in every case that has room for an large ATX PSU and will work with all ATX motherboards which is pretty much every motherboard known to man

But with that being said there are better options out there and do you even need 1200 watts?


----------



## MNMadman

Bighouse said:


> Huh oh...Did I buy the right PSU? I JUST found this forum. I'm in the initial phase of ordering parts for an ATX build. I'll be installing an Asus Prime X399-deluxe mobo into a Thermaltake Core P5 case. All three items are ordered and arrive within a few days. The PSU I ordered was the Corsair HX1200i. In reading this forum (wish I had done so first) I see lots of mentions of the A1200i, but not so much for the HX1200i. Did I buy a PSU that isn't properly designed for the mobo or case?


HX series is great. All of the reviews I have seen have given them high marks. My own personal experience with the HX750i and HX1000i agrees with those reviews. I used both of them in *Heatripper Threadkiller* (see sig for specs and build log). The only reason I switched from the 750W model is that my system pulls 660W from the wall while folding and that was a bit too close to the limit for my comfort.

And yes, it will fit in the TT Core P5 case, which has an adjustable power supply mount. I used that case for my previous build (TT Green, link in my sig).


----------



## shilka

MNMadman said:


> HX series is great. All of the reviews I have seen have given them high marks. My own personal experience with the HX750i and HX1000i agrees with those reviews. I used both of them in *Heatripper Threadkiller* (see sig for specs and build log). The only reason I switched from the 750W model is that my system pulls 660W from the wall while folding and that was a bit too close to the limit for my comfort.


 660 watts from the wall is about 600 watts used by the system so there was no need to replace the PSU
Its rated to do 750 watts so 600 watts is not a problem not even 24/7 operations


----------



## MNMadman

shilka said:


> 660 watts from the wall is about 600 watts used by the system so there was no need to replace the PSU
> Its rated to do 750 watts so 600 watts is not a problem not even 24/7 operations


While that is true, I will save money in the long run due to higher efficiency with the larger power supply.


----------



## Bighouse

shilka said:


> The PSU you bought is a standard ATX PSU which means it will fit in every case that has room for an large ATX PSU and will work with all ATX motherboards which is pretty much every motherboard known to man
> 
> But with that being said there are better options out there and do you even need 1200 watts?


I've only owned Corsair PSUs before, and have never had any issues with them. So I went with them again. When I used some online PSU configuration tools, it pointed me to at least a 1000 watt PSU given what I ultimately plan to do with the rig. I thought it would be best to bump it up a bit, just to play it safe and give me maximum adaptability.


----------



## shilka

Bighouse said:


> I've only owned Corsair PSUs before, and have never had any issues with them. So I went with them again. When I used some online PSU configuration tools, it pointed me to at least a 1000 watt PSU given what I ultimately plan to do with the rig. I thought it would be best to bump it up a bit, just to play it safe and give me maximum adaptability.


Those so called calculators always overstate number by at least 28% and often much more so you went way overkill on wattage due to that misinformation
As long as you are not doing SLI or Crossfire a 650 watt would have been more than enough wattage, add a second video card and you are looking at 750-850 watts

And you are aware that Corsair does not make any of the PSU´s they sell?
You would have been better off with a Seasonic Prime Ultra instead of a HXi

Not that the HXi is bad the Prime Ultra is just much better

Edit: return that HX1200i you dont need that much wattage and while its not bad there are much better and newer options out there


----------



## KCDC

Only issue I had with my AX corsairs was a faulty Link dongle that would cause a lot of random shutdowns/restarts. I switched to the Comm port version and had no issues since then.


----------



## error0909

its been a while, but trying to revive an old HX450 i had....still works however ive lost the PCI-E modular cable. Any ideas on where to get a replacement? i did manage to get hole of a PCI-E, but turned out to be the wrong one. These from what i gather do not take the Type-4 connector.

any suggestions?


----------

